# فعاليات 30/6 ....... اليوم الرابع



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*

[YOUTUBE]D9re_xBb6u0[/YOUTUBE]​
وانتهى اليوم الثالث ....... برفض مرسى لمطالب الشعب ..... وسنذهب للمواجهة ..... فلابد ان يتم ما قيل بالكتاب ..... 

 وَأُهَيِّجُ مِصْرِيِّينَ عَلَى مِصْرِيِّينَ فَيُحَارِبُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَخَاهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ: مَدِينَةٌ مَدِينَةً وَمَمْلَكَةٌ مَمْلَكَةً.


وهذا ما سيبدأ فى اليوم الرابع ..... بشمولية*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

استياء كامل بعد سماع الخطاب ف التحرير وف محافظات مصر​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

من وجهة نظرى الخطاب مخيب للأمـــــــــــــــــــــال ولا يأتى بجديد بل على العكس يثير مزيد من الإحتقان ف الشارع المصرى​


----------



## girgis2 (2 يوليو 2013)

> *وَأُهَيِّجُ  مِصْرِيِّينَ عَلَى مِصْرِيِّينَ فَيُحَارِبُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَخَاهُ  وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ: مَدِينَةٌ مَدِينَةً وَمَمْلَكَةٌ مَمْلَكَةً.
> *


*بعد هذا الخطاب أنا مش متفائــــــل*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*خطاب مرسى موحه لمؤيدية .. خطاب تحريض فج .. توقعوا دماء خلال الساعات القادمة ..​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*انا صابتنى حالة ازبهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

اعتبر حسام فودة، عضو مؤسس بجبهة 30 يونيو، أن تغريدة محمد مرسى تعد إعلان  حرب على الشعب المصرى، مما يعنى أنه أصبح خطرا على الأمن القومى كله.   وطالب فودة، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، بضرورة نقل السلطة فورا لرئيس  المحكمة الدستورية العليا واعتقال مرسى عما يفعله فى حق البلاد.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *خطاب مرسى موحه لمؤيدية .. خطاب تحريض فج .. توقعوا دماء خلال الساعات القادمة ..​*



اخشى ان تكون بداية للإنطلاق فى العنف​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*هو خطاب لمشروع شرعى للشرعية

هو قال كلمة "شرعية" كام مرة ....؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*مرسي : انا بتصل  بوزير  الاعلام  بقوله فين  الخطاب  قالى ابقى  تعالى وانا  اقولك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه**


*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هو خطاب لمشروع شرعى للشرعية
> 
> هو قال كلمة "شرعية" كام مرة ....؟؟؟؟*​



20 : 30 مرة​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*المفروض الجيش يخصم منه ٦ ساعات بعد الخطاب دا​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الآن ::::: بيان التحالف الوطنى الإسلامى من رابعه العدوية​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*عملنا اعظم دستور فى العالم ........ سنعمل على تعديله ...... يا ابن المجنونة .....​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

يؤيد التحالف البيان الذى اصدره الرئيس ويؤكد الإلتزام بالشرعيه 
ويقول ان الشرعيه دونها رقابنـــــــــــا 






الشرعيه جننت الناس والله ماانا كاتب حاجة تانى عنها​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*الغردقة: الاخوان يهجمون الآن على المتظاهرين فى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض بعد خطاب مرسى​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

تمرد: خطاب مرسى "ساذج" والشعب سيخرج للشوارع بالملايين لإسقاطه ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الاتحادية ردًا على خطاب مرسي: "الشعب أسقط النظام"​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

العربية :: إيران تدعم شرعية مرسى​


----------



## fredyyy (2 يوليو 2013)

*ليس الحل بيد الجيش ... الجيش يحمي أحكام القضاء *

*يجب تحريك القضايا المقدمة ضده *

*والحكم العاجل فيها *
*- التخابر مع جهات أجنبية *
*- قتل الجنود في رفح أثناءإفطارهم *
*- الإفراج عن إرهابيين ... نظير إطلاق سراح الجنود المختطفين *

*أظن المستندات موجودة والشهود موجودين *

*أحكم يا قضاء وتحمل المسؤلية *

*احكم بالقانون *

.


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 يوليو 2013)

*الخطاب ده فى ريحه مش كويسه ياجماعة ربنا يستر على البلد ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OPJLgivaXwc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* خلاص شرعية كتير 

 *ــ*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يوليو 2013)

*تكررت #الشرعية ٥٦ مرة في كلمة #مرسي.*


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تكررت #الشرعية ٥٦ مرة في كلمة #مرسي.*


 
*يا للصبر وطولة البال *

*56 مرَّة وعديتيهم إزاي *

.


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

انا كنت متوقع خطاب ذو مستوى اعلى من كدة صراحة
واكيد طبعا مش هايطلع هايقول انة تنحى لانة بديهى ان الجيش اللى خد الموقف دة وهناك اعتبارات كتيرة جدااااااااااا تقول انة لا يستطيع يقول انة يتنحى
بس الخطاب سىء للغاية بجد هيخلى الدنيا تولع
مرسى لايهمة الشعب الان يهمة مصلحتة  مومصلحة جماعتة فقط واعطى الضوء الاخضر من هذا الخطاب للعنف
هنشوف الجيش هيعمل اية بعد هذا الخطاب الكارثى


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2013)

*بعيدًا عن التلكيكات الدولية أمام الجيش *

*واللعب على نغمة الحرمان من المعونات *

*القضاء يجب أن يقول كلمته وبسرعة *


.


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الغردقة: الاخوان يهجمون الآن على المتظاهرين فى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض بعد خطاب مرسى​*


*من مصدر موثوق فيه 
المدرعات نزلت وجرتهم زى الفيران قدامها وجريوا استخبوااا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2013)

*البلطجيه بتوع الاخوان المعتصمين عند جامعة القاهره اقتحموا الجامعه واعتلوا أسطح الكليات !!*


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

الكلمة العليا غدا فى يد الجيش
خطاب اثبت للجميع ان هذا الفصيل لا يمكن ان يحكم مصر من الا ساس


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*فردان من القوات الخاصة يتضامنان مع متظاهرى التحرير 

*

* الأربعاء، 3 يوليو 2013 - 01:03*


*




*


* كتب هانى عثمان ومحمد رضا*

* 



 *
* وصل منذ قليل اثنان من أفراد العمليات الخاصة التابعة  للشرطة بزيهم الرسمى إلى ميدان التحرير، وأكدوا فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع"،  أنهما جاءا لمشاركة المتواجدين فى ميدان التحرير فى مطالبهم وتضامناً معهم  فى إسقاط النظام.*

* رددت الآلاف من المتواجدين فى ميدان التحرير هتاف "مش هنمشى هو يمشى"  و"ارحل"، رداً على خطاب الدكتور محمد مرسى الذى وصفوه بـ"الهامشى".*

* فيما دخل العديد من المتواجدين بميدان التحرير فى حلقات نقاشية، حيث أكدوا  أن خطاب مرسى يشبه خطاب مبارك قبل التنحى مباشرة، ومن جانبهم خرج المئات من  متظاهرى التحرير فى مسيرات تنطلق فى شوارع وسط البلد للتنديد بحكم الإخوان  وإسقاط محمد مرسى.*
​


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

بهذا الخطاب كما ارى
اعطى فرصة  تاريخية للجيش ان يتحرك بمنتهى الثقة


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

​ ​ ​ *3 آلاف جهادى " يرعبون " العريش فى مسيرة بالأسلحة الثقيلة والأعلام السوداء بمشاركة قيادات من حماس

*
*7/3/2013   1:11 AM*

*



*
 
*  محمد الصاوى *

* أكد مصدر أمنى وعدد كبير من أهالى مدينة العريش  بمحافظة شمال سيناء  لـ"الـفـجـر" عن تجمع عدد 3 الآلاف شخص من التيارات  الإسلامية من الجهاديين  التكفيريين من جميع أنحاء المحافظة بقيادة الجهادى  التكفيرى "كمال علام"  والمطلوب فى عدة قضايا قتل، والمشتبه فيه الأساسى  بتهمة واقعة إختطاف  السبعة مجنديين، ومعه بعض قيادة من حماس على رأسهم  الزعيم الحمساوى "ممتاز  دغمش" وبعض قاده حماس.​ وكانوا يرتدون ملابس شبهه عسكرية حامليين الأسلحه الآليه والثقيلة على   سيارات الدفع الرباعى والربع نقل، ويرفعون أعلاماً سوداء تنتمى للقاعدة   وأخرى خضراء وصوراً للدكتور مرسى، وقد بدأت مسيرة الجهاديين التكفيريين عقب   صلاة العشاء وإنتهت فى تمام الساعة 11 مساء.​ وفى مسيرتهم لإستعراض القوة وإشاعة الرعب والفزع فى أنحاء المدينة قاموا   بإطلاق الأعيرة نارية فى الهواء وطافوا فى جميع أنحاء المدينة، وتعمدوا   المرور أمام  جميع أقسام الشرطة..حيث كانت التعليمات الأمنية مشددة بضبط   النفس.​ وعلى الجانب الأخرعندما علم المتظاهرون  المعارضدون للدكتور مرسى والمعتصمين  بميدان الرفاعى وسط العريش بما يدور  فى أنحاء العريش إضطروا مغادرة  الميدان بسرعة خوفاً من الجهاديين  التكفيريين، دون وقوع أية إصابات.​*​


----------



## girgis2 (3 يوليو 2013)

*تلكيكات دولية آيه بس ؟؟؟

*


> *البلطجيه بتوع الاخوان المعتصمين عند جامعة القاهره اقتحموا الجامعه واعتلوا أسطح الكليات !!*


* 
على القاهرة والناس لسة سامع نداء إستغاثة من ظباط شرطة بنزول الجيش ومساعدتهم على السيطرة على جهاديين ومعهم طارق الزمر أمام جامعة القاهرة

بيضربوا نار بشكل هيستيري على الأهالي وعلى الشرطة بالجرينوف وبأسلحة أحدث من أسلحة الشرطة نفسها !!!!
*​


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *تلكيكات دولية آيه بس ؟؟؟*
> *على القاهرة والناس لسة سامع نداء إستغاثة من ظباط شرطة بنزول الجيش ومساعدتهم على السيطرة على جهاديين ومعهم طارق الزمر أمام جامعة القاهرة*
> *بيضربوا نار بشكل هيستيري على الأهالي وعلى الشرطة بالجرينوف وبأسلحة أحدث من أسلحة الشرطة نفسها !!!!*​


 

*هنا الكلمة الأخيرة  للطيران الحربي *


.


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*​**إصابة  المقدم/ ساطع النعمانى -نائب مأمور قسم بولاق الدكرور - بطلق نارى بالرأس  .. وحالته خطيرة إثر إعتداء سافر من مجهول من أعلى سطح مبنى مجاور لقسم  الشرطة أثناء مرورة لتفقد الحالة الأمنية بالمنطقة المحيطة بجامعة القاهرة .​*​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*



​*


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2013)

*مع أجهزة الرؤية الليلية والحرارية *

*يصطاد الجيش من هم على أسطح المباني ... زي العصافير *


.


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2013)

*هل الفريق السيسى هياخد قرار يريح بيه الناس اللى عملوا اللى عليهم وزياده ولا مطلوب من الشعب مخاطره اكتر من كده وانتحار ف الميادين !
بس ما هو كمان لو السيسى قلب عليه دلوقتى ممكن يتحسب عليه انقلاب على الزفته الشرعيه اللى كرهنا فيها عبد المرشد !
دخلنا ف نفق ضلمه ربنا يستر ..*


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هل الفريق السيسى هياخد قرار يريح بيه الناس اللى عملوا اللى عليهم وزياده ولا مطلوب من الشعب مخاطره اكتر من كده وانتحار ف الميادين !*
> *بس ما هو كمان لو السيسى قلب عليه دلوقتى ممكن يتحسب عليه انقلاب على الزفته الشرعيه اللى كرهنا فيها عبد المرشد !*
> *دخلنا ف نفق ضلمه ربنا يستر ..*


 

*علشان كده بقول القضاء لازم يتحرك *

*بلاغات كتيرة مقدمة ضده ... والقضايا كتيرة *

*ُحكم واحد كفيل إنه يدخلة السجن رسمي وبالقانون *

.


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الغردقة: الاخوان يهجمون الآن على المتظاهرين فى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض بعد خطاب مرسى​*



*الكلام ده مظبوط .. الوضع متوتر.*​


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2013)

*"فاينانشيال تايمز": *

*الحكم العسكرى هو "المنقذ لمصر دائما"*

​الأربعاء، 3 يوليو 2013 - 02:01








الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى 
لندن ـ أ.ش.أ 

وصفت صحيفة "فاينانشيال تايمز" البريطانية أمس الثلاثاء، 
أن الحكم العسكرى بأنه "المنقذ لمصر دائما". 

ولفتت الصحيفة البريطانية، فى تقرير أوردته عبر موقعها الإلكترونى، 
إلى أن تحقيق الديمقراطية، يحتاج عملا مضنيا وأن الولايات المتحدة وحلفاءها الأوروبيين 
ليسوا فى موضع ينبغى لفت الانتباه إليه، فهم لم يجهزوا على الديمقراطيات العربية فقط، بل قاموا بتمويل الحكام الطغاة العرب لعقود عديدة؛ 
مشيرة إلى أن الولايات المتحدة تقدم معونات للجيش المصرى تقدر بـ3. 1 مليار دولار منذ إبرام مصر اتفاقية السلام مع إسرائيل.

.

​


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 يوليو 2013)

*أدمن الصفحة الرسمية للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الآن على الفيس بوك :

الساعات الأخيرة 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ذكر القائد العام للقوات المسلحة أنه أشرف لنا أن نموت من أن يروع أو يهدد الشعب المصري ، ونقسم بالله أن نفتدي مصر وشعبها بدمائنا ضد كل ارهابي أو متطرف أو جاهل .

عاشت مصر وعاش شعبها الأبي
*​


----------



## girgis2 (3 يوليو 2013)

> *لو السيسى قلب عليه دلوقتى ممكن يتحسب عليه انقلاب على الزفته الشرعيه اللى كرهنا فيها عبد المرشد !*



*إذا كان هيتحسب على مؤيديه فمؤيديه دول بيقولوا عوووووووووو بدل ماااااااااااء دلوقتي

وإذا كان هيتحسب على الدول الأجنبية ففي كاميرات صورت الشعب المصري كله في الشوارع والميادين بيقولوا أرحل


فين الإنقلاب ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2013)

*الفريق السيسى يجتمع الان مع قادة المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة فى وزارة الدفاع

صدى البلد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *إذا كان هيتحسب على مؤيديه فمؤيديه دول بيقولوا عوووووووووو بدل ماااااااااااء دلوقتي
> 
> وإذا كان هيتحسب على الدول الأجنبية ففي كاميرات صورت الشعب المصري كله في الشوارع والميادين بيقولوا أرحل
> 
> ...


*قبل خطابه بوقت قليل الحداد راسل كل الدول الاجنبيه برساله استنجاد من الجيش ومحاولته على الانقلاب وطلب رفع المساعدات الاقتصاديه عن مصر 
مش عارفه ممكن يكون تأثير ده ايه أو مدى خطورته من كل النواحى !
لكن فعلا العالم كله شاف الشعب ف الشارع 
بصراحه الله يكون فى عون السيسى *


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

اى شرعية عنها يتحدث بعد  خررروج الملايين ضدة
انها جماعة ارهابية لا تعرف سوى العنف
مع انة شىء مؤلم ما يحدث الان لكن فى النهاية  نرى انهم انكشفوا بوجهم القبيح الارهابى امام العالم كلة


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

اعداد المتظاهرين دخلت موسوعة الارقام القياسية لاكبر حشد فى التاريخ ضد رئيس ويتحدث عن شرعية
انة مريض نفسى وعقلى بالفعل


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2013)

*يسري فودة : إضراب عام لكل سفراء وقنصليات مصر*


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل..القبض على حازم ابو اسماعيل *


7/3/2013   2:18 AM








 أعلنت المنصة الرئيسية الموجودة  أمام قصر الاتحادية منذ قليل عن القبض على  حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، مؤسس  حزب الراية على حسب مانشرة موقع فيتو .
 وسادت حالة من الفرح والسعادة وسط المتظاهرين وقاموا بإطلاق الألعاب النارية ورددوا هتافات "ولسة ولسة"​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2013)

دلوقتى المشهد السياسى بالنسبالى له اتجاهين
الاتجاه الاول هو خروج امن لمرسى والجماعه
وده عن طريق لهجة الخطاب بتاعه بيهدد الكل بما فيهم الجيش عشان يخرجو امنين

الاتجاه التانى 

هو اعلان حالة الجهاد ع مصر وع جيش مصر

فى وكلا الحالات مرسى سقط


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

أصدر الدكتور محمد مصطفى حامد وزير الصحة قراراً بمنع  مديريات  الصحة فى المحافظات من الإعلان عن أعداد الوفيات والمصابين جراء  الاشتباكات  الواقعة بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الرئيس محمد مرسى منعاً للتضارب فى  البيانات  بين ما يعلنه ديوان عام الوزارة ومديرياته فى المحافظات عن أعداد  المصابين  والقتلى فى الاشتباكات الدائرة فى المحافظات.
 
وكانت الساعات الأخير شهدت تضارباً فى بيانات الوفيات والمصابين فى الأحداث الراهنة للبلاد.​


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 يوليو 2013)

*لي رجاء يا جماعة ارجوكم .. اي خبر ننقله .. نكتب المصدر ارجوكم .. علشان نعرف بس دقة المصادر*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 يوليو 2013)

إصابة رئيس مباحث قسم ثان الغردقة أثناء الاشتباكات بين مؤيدى ومعارضى مرسى

http://tahrirnews.com/news/view.aspx?cdate=03072013&id=d3c20539-7a40-4b90-8bb2-52f21751e606​


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على حازم ابو اسماعيل   

                            قناة التحرير*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*مستشار شيخ الأزهر يعلن تقديم استقالته من "الشورى" ردا على خطاب مرسى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*اليوم السابع: قال أحد رجال الإسعاف الذين يتولون إسعاف ضحايا اشتباكات ميدان النهضة بين جماعة أعضاء جماعة الإخوان ومجهولين أسفر سقوط أكثر من 7 قتلى وإصابة العشرات*


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل : انباء واثقة من التحفظ على محمد بديع مرشد الاخوان .   قناة التحرير*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*اليوم السابع: ارتفاع مصابى الغردقة إلى 14 مصابا بينهم رئيس مباحث قسم ثان*


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

بعد هذا الخطاب الكارثى
مرسى مش هايمشى هو مشى خلاص بس عمل كدة عشان الخروج الامن وميتحاكمش بتهمة الخيانة العظمى


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 يوليو 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *القبض على حازم ابو اسماعيل
> 
> قناة التحرير*​



*تم التأكيد على حقيقة القبض على الارهابي حازم ابو اسماعيل .. نفس المصدر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*المصرى اليوم: أعلنت النقابة المستقلة للعاملين بهيئة النقل العام تنظيمها إضراباً جزئياً يبدأ من صباح اليوم، بتعطيل نحو ٧٥% من أسطول الهيئة وعدم خروجه من الجراجات للعمل بشوارع القاهرة الكبرى، موضحة أنه سيستمر العمل بنحو ٢٥% من طاقتها القصوى حتى انتهاء المهلة التى أعطتها حملة تمرد للرئيس محمد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*بوابة الأهرام: ارتفاع عدد حالات الوفاة فى أحداث جامعة القاهرة الى 16 حالة و200 مصاب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*فوكس نيوز: موقف البنتاجون إزاء المواجهة بين مرسى والسيسى يتسم بالحرج*


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 يوليو 2013)

*بوابة الشروق* : «الداخلية» تأمر بالقبض على «حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، والزمر، وممدوح إسماعيل، وصفوت حجازي، ومحمد العمدة، وخالد عبد الله، ونور الدين عبد الحافظ "خميس" مذيع قناة 25 يناير» بتهمة إشعال الفتنة.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*اليوم السابع: الإخوان يقبضون على 5 من أهالى "بين السرايات" ويحققون معهم*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية: 
3 آلاف جهادى " يرعبون " العريش فى مسيرة بالأسلحة الثقيلة والأعلام السوداء بمشاركة قيادات من حماس

 أكد مصدر أمنى وعدد كبير من أهالى مدينة العريش بمحافظة شمال سيناء لـ"الـفـجـر" عن تجمع عدد 3 الآلاف شخص من التيارات الإسلامية من الجهاديين التكفيريين من جميع أنحاء المحافظة بقيادة الجهادى التكفيرى "كمال علام" والمطلوب فى عدة قضايا قتل، والمشتبه فيه الأساسى بتهمة واقعة إختطاف السبعة مجنديين، ومعه بعض قيادة من حماس على رأسهم الزعيم الحمساوى "ممتاز دغمش" وبعض قاده حماس.
وكانوا يرتدون ملابس شبهه عسكرية حامليين الأسلحه الآليه والثقيلة على سيارات الدفع الرباعى والربع نقل، ويرفعون أعلاماً سوداء تنتمى للقاعدة وأخرى خضراء وصوراً للدكتور مرسى، وقد بدأت مسيرة الجهاديين التكفيريين عقب صلاة العشاء وإنتهت فى تمام الساعة 11 مساء.
وفى مسيرتهم لإستعراض القوة وإشاعة الرعب والفزع فى أنحاء المدينة قاموا بإطلاق الأعيرة نارية فى الهواء وطافوا فى جميع أنحاء المدينة، وتعمدوا المرور أمام جميع أقسام الشرطة..حيث كانت التعليمات الأمنية مشددة بضبط النفس.
وعلى الجانب الأخرعندما علم المتظاهرون المعارضدون للدكتور مرسى والمعتصمين بميدان الرفاعى وسط العريش بما يدور فى أنحاء العريش إضطروا مغادرة الميدان بسرعة خوفاً من الجهاديين التكفيريين، دون وقوع أية إصابات.

*


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

*توقع  مصدر سيادى؛ قيام القوات المسلحة باتخاذ إجراءات تصعيدية ضد إعلان الرئيس  محمد مرسى الاستمرار فى السلطة ودعوته للعنف من جانب أنصاره؛ بحملة  اعتقالات واسعة النطاق  بقيادات التيار الإسلامى المؤيد للعنف ضد الشعب. *

* جاء ذلك في أعقاب إشارة "مرسي" التى حذر فيها الشرطة والجيش باستهدافهم من قبل مليشياته.*

* وأوضح المصدر أن من بين الاتهامات الموجهة إلى مرسي اتهامه بالخيانة العظمى  بعد طلبه للاتحاد الأوربى والإدارة الأمريكية بالتدخل العسكرى لتثبيته فى  حكم البلاد.*

* فيتو*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_dqJnKofJ9w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2013)

رويترز: 
حركة "تمرد" 
*تحث الحرس* الجمهورى على *اعتقال* مرسى​رويترز 

3-7-2013 | 02:54  

​

وأضافت الحركة قائلة "إننا نطالب ليس فقط برحيله بل بمحاكته هو وجماعته، 
وتطالب الحملة *قوات الحرس الجمهوري بالقبض* على محمد مرسي *وتقديمه للمحاكمة* فورًا".


_جريدة الأهرام _​
.


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 يوليو 2013)

*تمرد على موقعها الرسمي وصفحتها على الفيس بو*ك: مصادر عسكرية: لقد بدأت السيطرة على الأماكن الحيوية بالدولة​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

*http://coptreal.com/videos.aspx
*


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

النهاردة
اما تموت مصر او تحيا مصر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل شاهد من تم القبض عليهم أسفل منزل مرشد الإخوان
    2013-07-03 04:25:07    






     	القبض علي 5 أفراد مسلحين أسفل منزل مرشد الإخوان
	   	أعلن وزير الداخلية محمد إبراهيم عن إلقاء القبض على 5 أشخاص ينتمون   لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين أسفل منزل المرشد العام للجماعة بالتجمع الخامس.

	وأضاف إبراهيم أن الشرطة ضبط  معهم فرد خرطوش، وطبنجة بلى، و15 طلقة،   وعصا، وساطور، ودروع واقية، وعصى غليظة وعصا كارتيه، مشيراً إلى انه تم   اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية حيالهم.




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*استقرار حالة نائب مأمور قسم بولاق المصاب فى أحداث جامعة القاهرة

*








*أكد مصدر أمنى بقسم بولاق الدكرور بأن  العقيد ساطع النعمانى نائب مأمور القسم حالته مستقرة بعد أن خضع لعملية  جراحية بمستشفى الشرطة بالعجوزة لاستخراج الطلق النارى الذى أصيب به بعدما  أطلق عليه مسلحون الرصاص من بندقية قناصة مما أدى إلى إصابته بطلقة نارية  فى رأسه أثناء فضه اشتباكات بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الرئيس مرسى أعلى كوبرى ثروت  بالجيزة، مؤكدا أنه ما زال فى العناية المركزة ولكن حالته مستقرة.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*"سى إن إن": مرسى يتحدى الإنذار العسكرى*


  الأربعاء، 3 يوليو  2013 - 02:23







                             الرئيس مرسى 

أ.ش.أ





 
ذكرت شبكة "سى إن إن" الإخبارية الأمريكية، فى معرض تعليقها  على  الخطاب الذى وجهه الرئيس محمد مرسى، إلى الشعب المصرى الليلة  الماضية، أن  الرئيس تحدى الإنذار العسكرى الذى وجهته قيادة الجيش من أجل  إيجاد حل  للاضطرابات التى تجتاح مصر حالياً.
 
وأوضحت الشبكة الأمريكية أن الرئيس مرسى رفض الرضوخ للإنذار العسكرى   بإعلانه فى كلمته أنه رئيس منتخب فى انتخابات حرة وأنه يمثل إرادة الشعب.
 
وحذرت الشبكة من أن تحدى مرسى لذلك الإنذار ربما يؤدى إلى اندلاع أعمال عنف   بين مؤيديه من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومعارضيه الغاضبين مما يصفونه بفشل   الرئيس فى اتخاذ خطوات لتحسين الأوضاع فى مصر.
 
وجاء فى تعليق الشبكة أن مرسى لم يشر إلى أى نية للتنحى عن منصبه أو اقتسام   السلطة أو الدعوة إلى إجراء انتخابات مبكرة، بل إنه دعا الجيش إلى سحب   الإنذار الذى وجهه.
 
وأشارت "سى إن إن" إلى أنه لم يتضح شيئاً حتى الآن عن الخطوات التى سيتخذها   العسكريون إذا رفض مرسى الالتزام بالمهلة التى حددوها بمساء اليوم   الأربعاء لإيجاد حل سياسى للاضطرابات الراهنة فى مصر.








​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*عــــاجل .. أنباء عن إعتقال مرشد الإخوان خلال ســاعات*
*2013-07-03 05:21:49* *
** 3* 

*




* 
  [COLOR=black !important] *
	أكدت مصادر أمنية منذ قليل أنه قد تمت محاصرة محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين 
	مضيفاً انه فى خلال ساعات سيتم الإعلان عن القبض عليه
	فيما ترددت أنباء عن تواجد المرشد العام للاخوان المسلمين بمدينة مطــروح  وذلك عقب مظاهرات 30 يونيو المطالبة بإسقاط شرعية الرئيس مرسى
* *
	الفجر*​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*حجازي  يتراجع.. إذا ترشح  مرسي  للرئاسة مرة أخرى لن أنتخبه
    2013-07-03 08:31:11    






     	 		كتب: على عبد الحفيظ 	 		 			  	   	 		 			 				تراجع الشيخ صفوت  حجازى، الداعية الإسلامى، عن تهديداته التى خاطب بها  معارضي الرئيس محمد  مرسي، التي قال فيها "اللى هيرش الرئيس مرسى بالمية  هنرشه بالدم" في خطاب  له بميدان رابعة العدوية. 			 				 وقال حجازى خلال لقائه ببرنامج الحياة  اليوم على فضائية "الحياة"، إن  كلامه كان على سبيل الدعابة، مؤكدا أن من  يأخذ هذا الكلام على سبيل الجد،  "مجنون أو متحايل" على الشعب المصرى. وأكد  حجازى على أنه فى حالة عرض  فكرة  الانتخابات الرئاسية المبكرة من قبل  رئيس الجمهورية وترشح الرئيس "مرسي"  للانتخابات مرة أخرى فلن ينتخبه،  معللا ذلك بعدم معرفة سبب عرضه للانتخابات  الرئاسية المبكرة وهو رئيس  شرعى. 		 	   	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* ​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2013)

*
عاجل.."وزير الداخلية" يأمر بالقبض على أبو اسماعيل والزمر وحجازى وعبد الماجد وآخرون

*
*7/3/2013 2:31 AM
*
*
**



*

*
*
*احمد الشمارقة 

*
*اكدت مصادر امنية رفيعة المستوى أن اللواء "محمد ابراهيم" وزير الداخلية قد امر بالقبض على عدد من قيادات التيار الاسلامى وهم الشيخ "حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل" و"طارق الزمر"والنائب" ممدوح اسماعيل "والاعلامى "خالد عبد الله"و"عاصم عبد الماجد "و"صفوت حجازى "والاعلامى "نور الدين حافظ "المذيع بقناة مصر 25 بتهمة التحريض على قتل المتظاهرين وضد مؤسسة الجيش والشرطة .*

*
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية
*


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2013)

قناة التحرير: *مرسي الآن في السودان.. والخطاب مسجل*
كتب : سهيلة حامد
الأربعاء 03-07-2013 01:28


الرئيس محمد مرسي
أكد الإعلامي أحمد موسى، مقدم برنامج "الشعب يريد" على قناة "التحرير"، في نبأ عاجل، ورد إليه من مصادر، أن الرئيس محمد مرسي أوكل عصام الحداد، باذعة خطابه بعد سفره إلى السودان.


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*البلتاجى على فيس بوك: 200 بلطجى يتحركون الآن لرابعة العدوية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*تعقد اليوم الأربعاء، جبهة 30 يونيو، مؤتمراً صحفياً، وذلك رداً على خطاب الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير يغلقون المجمع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*الأمن المركزى يسيطر على اشتباكات بين معارضين وأنصار الإخوان بالغردقة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الخطوة التالية دعوة شخصيات سياسية لمناقشة خارطة الطريق​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*اقتحم مجهولون، صباح اليوم، محطة مترو أنور السادات، وقاموا بتحطيم عدد من اللمبات الخاصة بالمترو، ورفعوا بعض الأسلحة البيضاء، فى وجه الركاب، وذلك قبل أن تتمكن اللجان الشعبية من إلقاء القبض عليهم وتسليمهم لرجال شرطة المترو.

من جانبه قال محمد عبد اللطيف أحد أعضاء اللجان الشعبية أن هؤلاء البلطجية كانوا ينوون الهجوم على قوات الأمن المتواجدة بمحطة مترو "أنور السادات" للاستيلاء على الأسلحة الخاصة بهم، إلا أننا قمنا بالقبض عليهم وتسليمهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*3 أعضاء بالأزهر الشريف يتقدمون باستقالتهم من مجلس الشورى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*تواجد أمنى كثيف فى محيط وزارة الداخلية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*العاملون بمجمع محاكم طنطا يغلقون أبوابه للمطالبة برحيل مرسى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو الإسكندرية يقطعون السكة الحديد وطريق الكورنيش*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*إغلاق جميع المصالح الحكومية بكفر الزيات احتجاجا على خطاب الرئيس​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*أهالى قويسنا يقطعون طريق القاهرة - إسكندرية الزراعى للمطالبة برحيل النظام*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*‎تمرد: النهاردة يوم مهم جدا في تاريخ ثورتنا .. انزل احمي ثورتك .. انزل قربنا ننتصر .. انزل من الساعة 3 او 4 مع انتهاء المهلة التي حددها بيان القوات المسلحة .. لمقر الحرس الجمهوري في مدينة نصر .. للمطالبة بالقبض على منتحل صفة رئيس الجمهورية المدعو محمد مرسي *


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*معاون مباحث بولاق الدكرور: قناصة مؤيدي الرئيس يعتلون أسطح جامعة القاهرة ونحتاج تدخل القوات المسلحة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*البنك المركزي المصري يطالب البنوك في مصر بإغلاق فروعها في الواحدة ظهراً*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *متظاهرو الإسكندرية يقطعون السكة الحديد وطريق الكورنيش*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*أكدت صفحة "تحالف القوى الثورية" أن مصادر أمنية رصدت تحركات عناصر من «حماس» على حدود مصر، استعداداً لدخول البلاد، والقيام بأعمال عنف رداً على اقتحام مقر مكتب إرشاد تنظيم الإخوان فى المقطم.

وأضافت أن هذه التحركات التى تنفذها عناصر تنتمى لكتائب القسام، وأكدت المصادر أن قيادات أمنية عقدت اجتماعاً عاجلاً لمناقشة الوضع، وتحديد الإجراءات اللازم اتخاذها تجاه هذه التحركات.
وقالت إن أحد القيادات قامت بعمل اتصال مباشر بخالد مشعل رئيس المكتب السياسى لحركة حماس، أبلغه تحذيراً شديد اللهجة من أى تحركات تضر بالأمن القومى المصرى، أو دخول أى عناصر من حماس للحدود المصرية.
وكشفت المصادر عن أن القيادى الأمنى قال حرفياً لـ«مشعل» إن «من سيدخل الحدود المصرية سيقتل»، غير أن «مشعل» نفى وجود أى تحركات من قِبل «كتائب القسام».*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: طوارئ بجميع وحدات الجيش بالتزامن مع انتهاء المهلة المحددة

صلوا من أجل إبنى .......​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*مجلس الوزراء ينفى امتلاكه أية حسابات رسمية باسم المجلس على تويتر​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*أهالى عابدين يغلقون ديوان محافظة القاهرة ويعلنون العصيان المدنى *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*موظفو حى السيدة زينب يضربون عن العمل حتى رحيل النظام*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*سكاي نيوز: قطع السكك الحديدية بالإسكندرية في خطوة نحو العصيان المدني

الدستور الأصلى: قطع طريق القاهرة-إسكندرية الزراعي..وخط السكك الحديد الرئيسي القاهرة - الإسكندرية

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2013)

*حد يعرف ميعاد بيان الجيش النهارده الساعه كام ؟*


----------



## sparrow (3 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حد يعرف ميعاد بيان الجيش النهارده الساعه كام ؟*



المفروض 48 ساعه هيخلصوا الساعه 4 العصر هانت اهو


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*جهاد الحداد، المتحدث باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، لشبكة «سي.بي.إس» الإخبارية الأمريكية: تهديد الجيش بالتدخل لمعالجة الأزمة الراهنة في مصر أدى إلى تغيير قواعد اللعبة.

ونقلت الشبكة عن الحداد قوله: أعتقد أن ذلك بمثابة انقلاب، وأن هذا التهديد غير مقبول تمامًا، 

وتابع: إننا نغير تكتيكاتنا، وقمنا بإعداد سيناريو منذ فترة لمواجهة مثل هذا الموقف.

وأضاف متحدث الإخوان: إذا تحرك العسكريون على الأرض، فإن لدينا خطة لمواجهة ذلك.
*


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

الضبع: أطالب الأزهر والكنيسة بتهدئة الشارع



  الأربعاء 03/يوليو/2013 - 11:18 ص  







     العقيد أيمن الضبع                          مي سعيد               
            طالب العقيد أيمن الضبع "من الإدارة العامة   للمرور" مؤسسات الأزهر  والكنيسة والأوقاف بضرورة السعي لتهدئة الشارع في   هذه اللحظات الحرجة التي  تمر بها مصر.

 ولفت إلى أن مصر لا تتحمل مزيدًا من دماء أبنائها،  وقال الضبع في مداخلة   هاتفية لبرنامج "طلع النهار "على قناة "الناس":"، إن  الحفاظ على أمن   المواطن هو أهم شىء لا بد من تحقيقه"، مطالبًا جميع القوى  بتغليب مصلحة   البلاد على مصالحهم الشخصية.
​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

مصادر: "السيسي" كان على علم بتفاصيل خطاب "مرسي".. وهو الذي سمح بإذاعته ليثبت للشعب عدائية الإخوان


                                           الأربعاء 03.07.2013 - 11:24 ص                 

                                             الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع                  

                                         كتب: احمد امام               
                  كشفت مصادر خاصة، عن أن الفريق أول عبد  الفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع، كان على علم بتفاصيل خطاب الدكتور محمد مرسي  رئيس الجمهورية الذي تم إذاعته أمس.

وأشارت المصادر إلى أن السيسي وافق على إذاعة الخطاب ليظهر للشعب المصري  والمجتمع الدولي مدى العدائية والتحدي التي يحملها مرسي واتهامه لكل  المعارضين له بأنهم من فلول النظام السابق وفاسدون.

ولفتت المصادر إلى أن السيسي كان على اقتناع بأن خطاب مرسي سيزيد من حالة الغضب ضده.
​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*
*                  قرر اللواء محمد إبراهيم نقل اللواء عبد   الموجود لطفي،  مدير أمن الجيزة، إلى ديوان عام الوزارة وتكليف اللواء حسين   القاضي بمهام  مساعد الوزير لأمن الجيزة، وذلك على خلفية تقصير «عبد   الموجود» في اشتباكات  جامعة القاهرة وبين السرايات وعدم تقديره للموقف   خلال الاشتباكات في الكيت  كات وفيصل.
  وقال «إبراهيم» لـ«المصري اليوم» إن قرار النقل جاء لأن    «عبدالموجود لم يكن رجل هذه المرحلة وتم إسناد المهمة لقيادة أمنية تسعى    لتحقيق الأمن والانضباط بالجيزة».
  من ناحية أخرى، نفى وزير الداخلية وفاة المقدم ساطع   النعماني،  نائب مأمور قسم بولاق، الذي أصيب بطلقة نارية في أحداث بين   السرايات يرقد  داخل مستشفى العجوزة للعلاج، وأكد أن الوزارة قررت سفره   للخارج وأن إجراءات  السفر تنتهي خلال 24 ساعة.


​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*
** اقتحم  العشرات من أعضاء تنظيم  الإخوان مستشفى بولاق العام، وقاموا بتحطيم  محتوياته، فى الوقت الذى قام  فيه أهالى المنطقة بالاستنجاد بالجيش للتدخل.*​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*فيديو لحظة أغتيال مقدم شرطه برصاص ميليشيات الاخوان

*
[YOUTUBE]M6KpB9KtjJE#at=30[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*بوابة الأهرام تنشر نص الرسائل الإعلامية الموجهة من الإخوان لشبابها من أجل حشد المواطنين
*
*2013-07-03 12:14:22*
*​*

* حصلت   "بوابة الأهرام" علي نسخة من المضامين الاعلامية والخطابية والحزبية التي   وجهتها قيادة جماعة الاخوان المسلمين لمختلف قياداتها للتحدث بها في  وسائل  الاعلام ولتلقينها للشباب والتي تعول عليها في حشد المواطنين.​*​
*​*
* ويشار إلي أن هذه المضامين الإعلامية تم توزيعها بعد فجر اليوم وعقب خطاب   الدكتور محمد مرسي وأحداث العنف التي حدثت في محيط جامعة القاهرة وجاءت هذه   المضامين في 17 نقطة كالتالي :​*
*​*
* مضامين حول مبادرة الرئيس وشهداء جامعة القاهرة​*
*​*
* رجاء التركيز علي رفض الشعب الكامل "للانقلاب" علي الدستور وأنه لامجال لعودة الديكتاتورية ولا الفساد وإبراز أعمال القتل في النهضة.​*
*​*
* الأمر ليس شعبية رئيس ولكن أصبح واضحاً أن هناك من يريد أن "ينقلب" علي الدستور ويغير النظام الديمقرطي الذي أقره الشعب في دستوره.​*
*​*
* مبادرة الرئيس تلبي كل مطالب المعارضة من تغيير الحكومة، وتغيير النائب   العام وضمانات الانتخابات البرلمانية والتوافق حول التعديلات الدستورية   ولكن يبدو أن هناك من يخطط "لانقلاب" تام علي الدستور والشرعية.​*
*​*
* متمسكون بالشرعية والدستور، وسنقف راعين وحامين لهما، ولن نقبل بأى انقلاب عليهما.​*
* هناك من يصر علي إقصاء الإسلاميين من العملية السياسية ولا يقبل بوجودنا كما حاولوا قبل ذلك في الخمسينيات والستينات.​*
*​*
* استشهاد ١٦ من معارضي الانقلاب علي الدستور في مظاهرات جامعة القاهرة برصاص   القناصة لن يثنينا، فدماء الشهداء ستكون لعنة علي من تحالف مع مجرمي نظام   مبارك.​*
*​*
* دماء شهداء جامعة القاهرة في رقبة المؤسسة العسكرية التي تكفلت بحماية المتظاهرين السلميين.​*
* الدستور الذي استفتي عليه الشعب منذ شهور قلائل بأغلبية ثلثي الشعب المصري   "64 %" مرجعيتنا وشرعيتنا ولا يمكن أن نرجع إلى نقطة الصفر مرة أخرى.​*
*​*
* أي اقتراح يصدر مخالفا للدستور يخالف ارادة هذا الشعب التي لا يجوز فصيل أن   يدعي تمثيلها دون فصيل آخر، ولكن يتم التعبير عنها بانتخابات تمت وستتم   وفق الدستور.​*
*​*
* الشرعية الدستورية تضمن ألا يبقى بيننا قتال أو اعتراك بالعنف، أو أي نوع من أنواع سفك الدماء.​*
*​*
* التمسك بالدستور هو طريقنا الذي سيقينا من أي فخ أو منحدر أو بداية لطريق في اتجاه غامض قد لا نعرف آخره .. نفق ضيق لن نرجع إليه.​*
*​*
* نرفض تماماً ما يطالب به البعض من "الانقلاب" علي الدستور بإجبار الرئيس   علي الاستقالة وبإلغاء الدستور وتعيين حكومة تخضع للمؤسسة العسكرية، فهذا   انقلاب واضح علي الدستور والشرعية بلإضافة أنه سيعيد تشتيت جهود الجيش مرة   أخري في إدارة المشهد السياسي وهو ما عانينا منه عام ونصف مضطرين ولا نريد   أن نكرر هذه التجربة المريرة خاصة أننا علي أبواب إنتخابات برلمانية  تستطيع  المعارضة أن تحقق فيها الأغلبية وتشكل الحكومة​*
* الرئيس علي استعداد للتضحية بحياته في سبيل ألا يذكر التاريخ أنه قبل بأن   تعود مصر إلي عصور الديكتاتورية فأشرف للرئيس أن يستشهد واقفاً من أن تلومه   الأجيال القادمة علي تضييع فرصة المصريين في إقامة حياة ديمقراطية سليمة،   تلك الحياة التي وعدنا بها العسكر في ٢٣ يوليو ١٩٥٢ فلم تتحقق بوادرها  إلا  بثورة ٢٥ يناير بعد ستين عاماً​*
* ندعو الجميع إلى التمسك بالشرعية، وأن نثبت للعالم أننا قادمون بديمقراطية وسلمية دون عنف أو سفك دماء لا قدر الله.​*
*​*
* لا يجب أن تلهينا المشاكل الموجودة والتي تسبب فيها النظام الديكتاتوري   والتي فشل المجلس العسكري في حلها في عام ونصف العام أن نعود مرة أخري إلي   حكم العسكر.​*
* العنف وإراقة الدماء فخ إن وقعنا فلا نهاية له.​*


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

حذر ائتلاف ضباط وأمناء الشرطة بمحافظة  الغربية من التعدى  على المتظاهرين  فى ساحات التظاهر بطنطا والمحلة وكفر  الزيات والسنطة  وقطور وزفتى وبسيون.
  	وقال ضباط وأفراد الائتلاف في بيان لهم إنهم لن يعودوا للخلف ولن يكونوا إلا للشعب، مؤكدين أن المتظاهرين خط أحمر.
 	كما حذر الائتلاف من الاقتراب من الأقسام ومؤسسات الدولة وأنهم لن يكونوا إلا مع الشعب وحقه فى حياة كريمة وحرة وشريفة.
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*افتتاحية واشنطن بوست تدعو أوباما لإستخدام كافة السبل للضغط على الجيش لكى يستمر مرسي فى الرئاسة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*مهدي عاكف: مهلة الجيش لا قيمة لها ومرسي سيكمل مدته الرئاسية *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*العريان: العقلاء سيجنّبون القوات المسلحة ملاقاة مصير جيش البعث السوري
*​


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *افتتاحية واشنطن بوست تدعو أوباما لإستخدام كافة السبل للضغط على الجيش لكى يستمر مرسي فى الرئاسة​*


 
*غريبة *

*ليه كده ... وهيستفيدوا إيه *

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*كشفت مصادر مطلعة بحزب النور، أن الرئيس محمد مرسى لم يقل الحقيقة فى خطابه أمس ، عندما أكد أن مبادرة الأحزاب للخروج من الأزمة، والمتعلقة بإقالة الحكومة والنائب العام، وإجراء تعديلات على الدستور رفضتها المعارضة، والحقيقة أن المعارضة وافقت على المبادرة، وأن مرسى وجماعته هم الذين رفضوا.

وأوضحت المصادر، أن المبادرة تقدم بها حزب النور، وعرضها على كل أطياف المعارضة ووافقت عليها، ثم تقدم بها لمؤسسة الرئاسة إلا أن الرئيس وحزب الحرية والعدالة وجماعة الإخوان رفضوا المبادرة، على عكس ما قاله فى خطابه أمس.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *غريبة *
> 
> *ليه كده ... وهيستفيدوا إيه *
> 
> .



*لن يجدو احقر من الأخوان لحماية آمن إسرائيل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*واشنطن بوست: الجيش المصري إذا انقلب على مرسي سيفقد المساعدات الأمريكية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*
اوباما يهدد الجيش المصري من الانقضاض علي الشرعية ...

ويهدد الجيش السوري لأنه يحمي الشرعية !!!!!!

إن أميركا هى الزانية التى تزنى مع كل ملوك الأرض ..... لنراجع رؤيا 18​*


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*
قال مصدر  عسكرى مسئول لــ"اليوم  السابع " إن القوات المسلحة لديها سيناريوهات متعددة  للتعامل مع الأحداث  المتوقعة خلال الساعات المقبلة ، لافتا الى أن القيادة  العامة للقوات  المسلحة ، ستعلن للشعب المصرى القرارات التى تم إتخاذها  بشأن تلبية مطالب  الشعب المصرى المعتصم فى الميادين المختلفة على مستوى  الجمهورية .*


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *واشنطن بوست: الجيش المصري إذا انقلب على مرسي سيفقد المساعدات الأمريكية​*



ده تهديد 
بس جيش مصر اعظم واكبر من اى تهديد
اوباما الارهابى بيدعم الارهاب دول تقريبا اهله وعشيرته 
تغور امريكا ويغور اوباما ويغور موووووووووورسى
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*
بيان من حزب الدستور

 نطالب الجيش بحماية أرواح المصريين بعد أن فقد مرسي صوابه وحرض على هدر دماء المصريين
 يترحم حزب الدستور على شهداء الوطن ويعلن عن الأسى والألم الشديدين لكل الدماء المصرية الزكية الطاهرة التي أهدرت أمس بعد أن قرر الدكتور محمد مرسي تحدي الشرعية الحقيقية التي أتت من غالبية الشعب المصري والذي خرج بالملايين على مدى الأيام الماضية متمسكا بمطلب واحد وهو ضرورة رحيله الفوري لفشله التام في إدارة شئون البلاد.
أصر مرسي على الإنحياز الكامل للفصيل السياسي الذي ينتمي له، وهو ما دأب عليه منذ أن تولى منصبه، وحرض أنصاره على قتال أبناء نفس الوطن بزعم حماية شرعية سقطت عنه وفقدها بسلسلة من الإجراءات انقضت على الشرعية بدءا بالإعلان الدستوري المشين في 21 نوفمبر 2012، وبعد أن خرج ما لا يقل عن عشرين مليون مصري يوم 30 يونيو في احتجاج كان الأضخم في العصر الحديث، يطالبون باستقالته ومصممين على الدعوة لانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.
لم يعد أمام من يخافون على هذا الوطن سوى أن يطالبوا القوات المسلحة بممارسة واجبها الوطني لحماية أرواح الشعب المصري، بكل أطيافه وبغض النظر عن انتماءاته السياسية. إن حماية أمن المواطنين وتماسك الوطن ومنعه من الإنحدار نحو الاقتتال الأهلي، وهو ما حرض عليه الدكتور مرسي أمس في خطابه، هو على رأس مهام القوات المسلحة الوطنية والتي أكدت قبل ساعات أنه من الأشرف لجنودها أن يواجهوا الموت من أن يروع أو يهدد الشعب المصري.
ويؤكد حزب الدستور أن أية مزاعم تصف ممارسة الجيش لمسئولياته في حماية أرواح المواطنين بأنه إنقلاب عسكري، ليس إلا لغو فارغ يتجاهل حقيقة المشهد على الأرض بخروج الملايين للشوارع للإصرار على رحيل مرسي، واستهتار بدماء المصريين.
إن السماح باستمرار الدكتور مرسي في منصبه والتسامح مع تهديداته، وقيادات الجماعة التي ينتمي لها، بأنهم سينشرون الفوضى والعنف وسفك الدماء في حال دفعه لإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة هو تحدي لإرادة الشعب مصدر السلطات.
إن كل دقيقة تمر من دون تدخل القوات المسلحة للقيام بمهمتها في حماية أرواح المصريين تعني هدر المزيد من الدماء، خاصة وأنه يتولى منصب الرئاسة شخص فقد شرعيته وأهليته، وربما صوابه.
القاهرة 3 يوليو 2013


*


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر عسكري *

*الجيش سيعزل مرسي بعد انتهاء المهلة *

*والسيسي وصبحي يحتفظان بـ ( خارطة الطريق ) *









​ 


كتب- أحمد الشريف:
كشف مصدر عسكري مسئول، أن الجيش اتخذ قراره النهائي، 
بعزل الدكتور محمد مرسي من منصبه، وسيتم إعلان ذلك ما بين الساعة الثالثة والرابعة مساء اليوم الأربعاء.
وقال المصدر، في تصريح لمصراوي، صباح الأربعاء، 
أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع، في اجتماع مستمر منذ خطاب الدكتور محمد مرسي أمس مع أعضاء المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة، 
حيث تم مناقشة نص البيان الذي ستخرج به القوات المسلحة اليوم، 
واوضح أن التفاصيل النهائية لشكل خارطة الطريق *تفاصيلها النهائية مقصورة فقط على السيسي ورئيس الاركان الفريق صدقي صبحي.*

وأشار المصدر إلى أن *رد فعل الجيش* تجاه أي محاوله لأحداث دموية* سيكون مفاجئا،* ورفض المصدر الإفصاح عن رد الفعل، حتى لا يتخذ الطرف الآخر أي خطوات استباقية. 

وقال المصدر، إن بيان "أدمن الصفحة الرسمية للمجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة"، الذي صدر في الساعات الأولى من اليوم، 
رسالة واضحة من الجيش ولها مغزى واضح أن القوات المسلحة ستواجه وبحسم أي محاولة للإرهاب. 


_

__أخبار_​ 
.


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*فى محاولة للم شمل القوى الوطنية أصدر كل من جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى وحركة تمرد بيانا مشتركا أعلنا فيه سقوط شرعية مرسى منذ أن خان الأمانة، وتنكر لأهداف ثورة ٢٥ يناير، واعتدى على القانون والدستور والسلطة القضائية وحرية الإعلام، وتأكد سقوط شرعيته بتحريض أنصاره وأعوانه على الاعتداء على المتظاهرين السلميين فى ميادين مصر.

واحتسب البيان الصادر، اليوم الأربعاء، عند الله شهداء الوطن الذين ماتوا فى ميدان التضحية برصاص الغدر وبتحريض من محمد مرسى الذى رفض الانحناء لإرادة الشعب مصدر السلطات المطالب له بالاستقالة بزعم حماية الشرعية.

ودعا البيان القوات المسلحة المصرية لحماية الشعب من هذه الاعتداءات الغاشمة حقنا للدماء وأداء لواجبها الوطنى فى الحفاظ على أمن واستقرار البلاد وحماية الشعب المسالم فى مواجهة الذين يروعونه ويهددونه.

وأكد البيان: أن أى مزاعم تصف حماية الجيش لأرواح المصريين بمحاولة الانقلاب العسكرى، هى لغو يتجاهل خطورة الوضع القائم على الأرض.

ودعا القوات المسلحة المصرية لرعاية حوار وطنى لوضع خارطة مستقبل نقل السلطة بشكل ديمقراطى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*كمائن إخوانية بملابس الشرطة على الدائرى والمحور لإختطاف الاعلاميين​*


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> ده *تهديد*
> 
> بس جيش مصر اعظم واكبر من اى تهديد
> اوباما الارهابى بيدعم الارهاب دول تقريبا اهله وعشيرته
> تغور امريكا ويغور اوباما ويغور موووووووووورسى​


 
*علشان كده لازم القضاء يتحرك *

*وتبقى القرارات قانونية بعيدًا عن الجيش *

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*ڤلاديمير بوتين رئيس روسيا الاتحادية في تصريح مقتضب لوكالة نوڤوستي الروسية: علي القوي الغربية ان تحذر من التدخل في الشأن الداخلي المصري لدعم الاخوان وعليهم ان يحترموا ارادة الشعب المصري والا سيكونوا في حالة عداء مباشر مع روسيا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد المستقيلين من مجلس الشورى إلى 34 نائبًا*


----------



## zezza (3 يوليو 2013)

يا رب سلم 
روسيا مع الشرعية الشعبية و الجيش 
و امريكا مع الرئيس المنتخب leasantr
و احنا فى النص 
شكلنا داخلين على سوريا جديدة


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

عاجل الآن م العربية ::: لقاء وزير الدفاع المصرى بالبرادعى​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*إغلاق محافظة كفر الشيخ ومديرية التربية والتعليم و8 مجالس مدن​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل وفاة نائب مأمور قسم بولاق الدكرور متأثرا بإصابته بطلق ناري في رأسه باشتباكات محيط جامعة القاهرة شاهد صورتة الشخصية
*​*2013-07-03 11:15:18*
*​*​*




وفاة   العقيد ساطع النعماني، نائب مأمور قسم شرطة بولاق الدكرور، بعد خروجه من   العناية المركزة متأثرًا بإصابة في رأسه خلال اشتباكات جامعة القاهرة أمس   بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس محمد مرسي









​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*إغلاق جميع المنشآت والمصالح الحكومية بالغربية*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

*عقب خطاب مرسي.. "آسف ياريس" توجه التحية لـ"مبارك" على تنحيه عن الحكم وحقنه للدماء







تاريخ النشر : 2013-07-03








رام الله - دنيا الوطن
وجهت صفحة "آسف ياريس"، التحية للرئيس السابق مبارك،  وذلك لتنحيه عن حكم البلاد حفاظا على دماء المصريين، وذلك تعليقاً منها على  خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسي، مساء أمس. 

وكُتب في الصفحة:  "‏بعد خطاب ‏مرسى الصادم وتهديده  للجيش والشعب، لا يسعنا ألا أن نتوجة جميعا بالشكر والتقدير للرئيس  "المحترم" ‏مبارك، الذي تنحى حقنا لدماء شعبه وجيشه وفضل مصلحة الشعب  العامة على مصلحته الخاصة، والآن قد علمنا وعرفنا جميعاً معنى كلمة ‏التنحى  فى أروع صورها.. شكراً لك سيدى ‏الرئيس".
* 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*علم اليوم السابع أن الدكتور أيمن على، المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، يقوم بإدارة إعلام الرئاسة بصحبة عدد من موظفى الرئاسة من داخل المكتب الإعلامى لحزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، لصعوبة دخولهم القصور الرئاسية ويقع المقر بحى مدينة نصر.*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

الحزب الإسلامي يطالب الجيش بحماية مؤيدي 'مرسى' من البلطجية
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*القيادة العامة للجيش تلقى بيانا صوتيا على الشعب بعد الرابعة والنصف*

*الأربعاء، 3 يوليو 2013 - 13:07*





السيسى​
*عملت "اليوم  السابع " من مصادر مطلعة أن القوات المسلحة ستذيع بيانا صوتيا مسجلا للشعب  من خلال التليفزيون المصرى ، بعد الساعة الرابعة والنصف عصر اليوم الأربعاء  ، يتضمن الاليات والقرارات التى إتخذتها القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة  لتنفيذ مطالب الشعب المصرى والجماهير المحتشدة فى الميادين للمطالبة بإسقاط  النظام .
ومن المنتظر أن يتم إذاعة البيان صوتيا ، بعد إعداده فنيا من خلال إدارة  الشئون المعنوية للقوات المسلحة ، كما حدث فى البيان الأول يوم الإثنين  الماضى . *

*



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل .. مشاجرات بالأسلحة النارية بقرية بالمنوفية* 
​ 
*عاجل .. مشاجرات بالأسلحة النارية بقرية بالمنوفية بين المؤيدين والمعارضين لمرسي*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]D0EuOq7vnqg[/YOUTUBE]

ياجماعه لازم تتفرجوا عالفيديو ده
وتشوفوا انفعال ايهاب الخولي عالهوا
بعد خطاب مرسي امبارح

بامانه حاجه توجع القلب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

*اول تحذير من ألمانيا الى مصر بعد الاحداث الاخيرة الخطيرة فى مصر
*​*2013-07-03 11:48:20*
*​*​*




ألمانيا تحذر من التهديد باستخدام العنف في مصر 

قال وزير الخارجية الألماني جيدو فيسترفيلى "نتابع التطورات في مصر بقلق   بالغ، حيث تُعد هذه الأيام أياماً حسامة بالنسبة للتحول السياسي في هذا   البلد المحوري في العالم العربي"   وناشد الوزير الألماني في بيان له، كافة   القوى السياسية في مصر اتباع طريق الحوار والحلول الوسط والعمل على إيجاد   حلول تقوم على مبادئ الديمقراطية من أجل الخروج من الأزمة.   وشدد على  ألا  يستخدم أي طرف العنف أو التهديد باستخدامه كوسيلة في الجدل السياسي،  كما  يجب التغلب على التنافر بين الجانبين من خلال الاحترام المتبادل  والاستعداد  للحوار.

المصدر : الوطن​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

مؤتمر صحفي للتحالف الوطني لدعم الشرعية لإعلان موقفه من آخر المستجدات

كفايه بقى احنا قرفنـــا ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

مصادر: خطاب الجيش يتضمن عزل مرسي والتأكيد على عدم تدخل الجيش في الحياه السياسية والدعوة لحوار وطني

كشفت مصادر خاصة بوزارة الدفاع ان بيان الجيش المنتظر الخروج به بعد قليل سيتضمن بعض الفقرات مفادها أن الجيش نزل لارادة الشعب وقرر عزل الدكتور محمد مرسي من منصبه.

وأوضحت أن البيان سيتضمن ايضا تحذيرا لأي تيار من اللجوء للعنف بأي شكل، وسيدعو جميع القوى الوطنية للمشاركة في إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية بدون اقصاء لأحد.

وقالت المصادر إن بيان الجيش سيوضح أن القوات المسلحة ليست طامعة في سلطة وملتزمة بالثكنات وأن الشعب هو من سيقرر مصيره ، كما سيدعو لحوار وطني بين جميع القوى بأسرع وقت للاتفاق على شكل خارطة الطريق.

وأكدت المصادر ان قيادات الجيش والفريق اول عبدالفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع يعقدون عددا من اللقاءات مع رموز المعارضة منهم محمد البرادعي وعدد من شباب الثورة.​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*استنكر اللواء أحمد حسام خير الله، وكيل جهاز المخابرات العامة سابقاً، تهديدات الإخوان المسلمين للشعب المصري بإعلانهم أن لديهم خطة للرد على ما أسموه انقلاب الجيش على الشرعية.*

* وقال في تصريحات خاصة لموقع "صدى البلد" إن نظام الإخوان لا يدرك أن هناك إمكانيات لا يمكن أن تتوافر إلا مع القوات المسلحة ومهما دخلوا في مواجهة مع الجيش فسيكون الجيش هو المنتصر بكل من يسانده من شعب وصل لـ 33 مليون مصري في الميادين نزلوا مطالبين بإسقاط شرعية الرئيس.*

* كما أبدى استياءه من تلويح الرئيس لأكثر من مره خلال خطابه بسفك الدماء ، وقال: "مرسي   يلوح بسفك الدماء إذا لم يلتزم المعتصمون بالشرعية، وبهذه الطريقة فهو   يؤكد ما وصف نفسه به سابقاً وهو أن "جلده تخين" ، ويبدو أن لا يمتلك فقط   جلداً سميكاً وإنما يمتلك فكراً سميكاً أيضًا.*

* وكان جهاد الحداد المتحدث باسم جماعة   الاخوان المسلمين قد صرح لشبكة سى بى إس الاخبارية الأمريكية بأن تهديد   الجيش بالتدخل لمعالجة الأزمة الراهنة فى مصر أدى إلى تغيير قواعد اللعبة .*

* ونقلت الشبكة عن الحداد قوله " إننى أعتقد أن ذلك بمثابة انقلاب ، وأن هذا   التهديد غير مقبول تماما " ، وتابع قائلا " إننا نغير تكتيكاتنا ، وقمنا   باعداد سيناريو منذ فترة لمواجهة مثل هذا الموقف " .*

* وأضاف " إذا تحرك العسكريون على الأرض ، فإن لدينا خطة لمواجهة ذلك" .*

* من ناحية أخرى ، قالت الشبكة إن "الجيش كان قد رفض وصف خطط العسكريين لمعالجة الأزمة الراهنة فى مصر بأنها انقلاب".*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل..القوات المسلحة تدعو القوى السياسية إلى إجتماع فوري

*​*7/3/2013   1:21 PM*​*



*​*
كريم شعبان


القوات المسلحة تدعو القوى السياسية إلى إجتماع فوري لمناقشة خريطة التحرك فى المرحلة المقبلة. 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*



* 
  [COLOR=black !important]*   	الحرس الجمهوري يخلي "ماسبيرو" من العاملين عدا المسؤولين عن الاستوديوهات  	
* *
	كشف مصدر مسؤول داخل التلفيزيون المصري، أن الحرس الجمهورى المتواجد حاليا  داخل "ماسبيرو" بدأ فى إخلاء المبنى من الإداريين الذين انتهى عملهم  الفعلى، ومن العاملين، إلا المسئولين عن الاستوديوهات المرئية والمسموعة من  فنيين ومذيعين ومخرجين فقط.
* *
	المصدر : الوطن  *​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

نداء عـــــاجل من لميس الحديدى لكل المصريين "أنتبهوا"









​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

المستشار عبد المجيد محمود سيجلس على مكتبه كنائب عام الأربعاء وسيصدر قرار  ضبط وإحضار 34 من قيادات الإخوان الهاربين من السجون تطبيقاً لقرار محكمة  جنح الإسماعيلية، والمسئولون عن قتل الـ 8 شباب أمام مكتب الإرشاد،  والمسئولون عن قتل الحسيني أبو ضيف أو القتلى في الميادين.  	   	   	   	   	   	   	   	المصدر : مبتدأ قبل الخبر​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل| أعضاء الإخوان يقتحمون مستشفى بولاق
*​*2013-07-03 12:01:14*
*​*​*






اقتحم  العشرات من أعضاء تنظيم  الإخوان مستشفى بولاق العام، وقاموا بتحطيم  محتوياته، فى الوقت الذى قام  فيه أهالى المنطقة بالاستنجاد بالجيش للتدخل.

المصدر : الوطن​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

البابا وشيخ الأزهر والبرادعى الآن فى لقاء وزير الدفاع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​



*ارسل الموضوع لاصدقائك علي الفيس*​

 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
باكينام على تويتر الان صوت الشعب ليس في التحرير والاتحادية بل في رابعةالعدويةوالنهضة - مصريات - اكبر تجمع نسائي من اجل الوطن ​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*
 تحيه الى طيارين مصر الوطنيين*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*قطع السكة الحديد بسيدى جابر ومنوف والمحلة والزقازيق​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*رفض محمود بدر،  مؤسس  حركة "تمرد"، تهديد الإدارة الأمريكية للجيش المصري بقطع المعونة   العسكرية، لوقفهم بجوار الشعب ضد نظام الإخوان، مطالبا الولايات المتحدة   بقطعها، مؤكدا أن تلك المعونة تعطي لمصر سيادة منقوصة على أرض سيناء،   وبقطعها تنفذ أحد مطالب الثورة.
وطالب بدر، خلال   المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد في جريدة "الوطن"، للإعلان عن موقفهم من خطاب مرسي   ليلة أمس، شباب الإخوان عدم المشاركة في دعوات قيادات الجماعة لحرب  أهلية،  مؤكد أنهم لا يريدوا إقصائهم من المشهد السياسي، كما طالبهم  بالانقلاب على  قيادات الجماعة وتطهيرها.
الوطن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*الشرطة تداهم منازل قيادات إخوانية بالمنوفية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*عـــــــــــــــــــاجل //

 فلاديمير بوتين يوجــــــــه إنــذار شديد اللهجة لأى دولـــــــــــــة  سيهــرب إليهـــــــــا مرسى و قيادات الإخـــوان مؤكد بأنهـــــــــا  ستكون دولــــــــــــــة راعيــــه للإرهــــاب و ستتجذ روسيـــــا كافة  الخيـــارات المتاحة ضــدها**· **منذ حوالي ساعة* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة تنتدب المعمل الجنائي لمعاينة أحداث اشتباكات جامعة القاهرة*







      جامعة القاهرة



*كتب : أ ش أ*


   الأربعاء ٣‎ يوليو ٢٠‎١٣‎13:41:29  مساءاً
   عدد المشاهدة :  20
قرر  المستشار أحمد البحراوي المحامي العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الجيزة الكلية،  ندب خبراء المعمل الجنائي لإجراء المعاينة اللازمة لأحداث الاشتباكات  والمصادمات الدامية التي وقعت بالأمس في محيط جامعة القاهرة، وجمع الأدلة  وتحليلها ورفع التقارير الفنية بشأنها إلى النيابة لاستكمال تحقيقاتها.​ 
​ 
وأمر  المستشار البحراوي بتشكيل فرق من محققي النيابة، تتولى سؤال المصابين في  تلك الأحداث بالمستشفيات التي يرقدون بها، ومناظرة جثث المتوفين والتصريح  بدفنها، وسؤال الشهود للوقوف على ملابسات وكيفية وقوع تلك الأحداث.​ 
​ 
كانت  اشتباكات دامية قد وقعت مساء أمس في محيط جامعة القاهرة بين المعتصمين من  المؤيدين للرئيس محمد مرسي ومعارضيه، استخدمت فيها أسلحة نارية وبيضاء،  وتبادل الفريقان الاعتداءات ، على نحو أسفر عن مصرع 18 شخصا وإصابة المئات.​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل..العريان يهدد "السيسي" بتمرد عسكري

*​*7/3/2013   1:31 PM​*​*



*​*
كريم شعبان

قال   الدكتور عصام العريان نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة أن الشعب هو السيد   وهو الذى يقرر ، ذهب إلى غير رجعة عهد ، وزمن اﻻنقلابات العسكرية ، لن يقدر   حاكم وﻻ مجلس غير منتخب على حكم مصر، الفترة اﻻنتقالية من28/1/2011 وحتى   30/6/2012 وامتدادا إلى اﻵن تقول بوضوح ﻷى مغامر : "مصر وشعبها تغيرت ".​
واردف    نائب رئيس الحزب خلال تدوينة له عبر صفحته بالفيس بوك :"وحدة الجيش   وتماسكه وابتعاده عن السياسة وتفرغه لمهامه ، الدفاعية أهم وأولى من إرضاء   فصيل سياسى فشل أمام اختبار الديموقراطية أو اﻻنحياز إلى طاغية يواصل قتل   شعبه خوفا من تحوﻻت استراتيجية ، متابعاً المغامرة الخطيرة بتمرد عسكرى   ليست مثل أى تمرد مدنى.​
وإستكمل   :" ﻷن نتائجها غير معروفة وأى مراهنة على هدوء الشعب ستؤدى إلى أن يخسر   المراهنون كل الرهانات. وهناك شعوب حية رفضت اﻻنقلابات العسكرية على   الديموقراطية وأعادت الرئيس المنتخب خﻻل شهور قد تصبح فى العصر الحديث   أسابيع أو أيام"​
لقد   عرف المصريون خلال اليومين السابقين من هو الطرف الذى قتل الشيخ عفت وجيكا   وكريستى وخالد سعيد والسيد بلال ومينا دانيال وهو نفس الطرف الذى قتل من   قبل اﻵف المصريين فى كارثة العبارة،وعرف من تستر عليهم من هيئات وأجهزة   أخفت الحقائق عن الشعب.​
لقد استيقظ المارد الشعبى وامتلك قوة المعرفة وأصقلته تجارب الحياة وعلمته الثورة أن حريته هى أثمن من حياته ،​
وهدد   العريان الجيش : ولن يقدر أحد مهما امتلك من عتاد أن يقف أمام إرادة شعب   يريد الحياة ، أعتقد أن هناك عقلاء لديهم بقية عقل سيجنبون الجيش المصرى   العظيم مصير جيش البعث السورى وسيبقونه فى المكانة العالية التى وصفه بها   الرسول العظيم بأنه خير أجناد اﻷرض.​
واردف   : مصر لكل المصريين،دم شعبها حرام على جنودها وعلى كل مصرى،عرفت طريق   الحرية والديموقراطية،وترفض البلطجة والبلطجية فى السياسة واﻹعلام والحياة   المدنية، وستبقى وطنا للجميع ،ولن تركع لغير ربها الذى خلقها ورزقها  وحماها  درعا لﻷمة طوال تاريخها وحمت اﻹسلام ضد التتار وضد الفرنجة وضد  العبيديين  وضد التغريب وحافظت على إيمانها ضد الرومان وضد كل متطرف متشدد  أو متسيب  متهاون، وبإذن الله وحده سيكمل شعبها مسيرة التحول الديموقراطى  بنكهة  إسﻻمية ضد كل اﻻنقلابيين على الديموقراطية مهما طال بها الطريق  ومهما قدمت  من شهداء.​​
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

*كل  من مرسي والجيش يعلم ان تغيير مرسي بالقوة من قبل الجيش قد يدفع الولايات  المتحدة لقطع المعونة العسكرية وقد يدفع المجتمع الدولي الي عزل القيادة  السياسية الجديدة وهذا مالانريدة للجيش او المستقبل. ولذلك علي الجيش ان  يجد طريقة ذكية لاجبار مرسي علي الرحيل دون الظهور في موقف المنقلب. وهنا  فان الحل اصبح في ايدي الثوار ويتمثل في رفض اية خارطة طريق لاتحتوي علي  انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة. قد لاتضمن خارطة طريق الجيش اقالة مرسي او حثة علي  انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة في الاول لان الجيش لايمكن ان يظهر في موقف المنقلب.  لذلك وجب علينا جميعا ان نقول اننا في ثورة وشرعية هذة الثورة تفوق شرعية  صناديق الانتخابات وشرعية الشعب فوق الجميع ولابديل الا في التمسك برحيلة  ولو اضرت قيادات الثورة ان ان تتخذ خطوات ثورية مثل احتلال اماكن صنع  القرار وتعطيل الرئيس عن القيام بمهامة والتحكم في مفاصل الدولة من خلال  الاعداد الغفيرة المتواجدة في الشوارع. الخطاء الاكبر سيكون ان تركنا  الشارع لان مرسي وجماعتة يراهنون علي قصر النفس. انوة لان خارطة الطريق قد  تاتي مخيبة لطموحاتنا، ولا اتمني هذا، ولكنة احتمال قائم. لذلك الحل هو  البقاء في الشارع والتمسك بالرحيل كخريطة طريق لابديل لها مهما طرح الجيش  او مرسي من بدائل.*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

*قادة الجيش المصري يعقدون اجتماع قبل ساعات من انتهاء المهلة

كتب : أ ف بمنذ 4 دقائق
طباعة  





*
*السيسي*​
*
يعقد قادة كبار  في  القوات المسلحة المصرية، اجتماع لمناقشة أزمة اليوم، بعدما رفض الرئيس   محمد مرسي، المهلة التي حددها الجيش من أجل التدخل لحل الأزمة الحالية كما   قال مصدر مقرب من الجيش.
ويأتي الاجتماع  قبل  انتهاء المهلة التي حددها الجيش للرئيس المصري، عند الساعة الرابع  والنصف  عصرا بالتوقيت المحلي "لتلبية مطالب الشعب" الذي نزل بالملايين  الأحد  الماضي، للمطالبة برحيل مرسي أو أنه سيضطر للتدخل.


الوطن*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*بيان  هام وعاجل من وزارة  الداخلية 

 يا شعب مصر العظيم .. يا صاحب أعرق الحضارات التى ألهمت العالم معنى الحرية .
 إننا فى هذه الظروف الدقيقة من عمر الوطن نؤكد لكم بكل عزم وإصرار وقوف  أبنائكم من رجال الشرطة الأوفياء إلى جانبكم لحمايتكم .. ونؤكد على  إلتزامنا الوطنى الكامل لتحقيق أمن وأمان الشعب المصرى .. ومواصلة تنفيذ  كافة المهام الأمنية المكلفين بها وتحمل مسئولياتنا لحماية أبناء الوطن  الغالى ، والتصدى الحاسم لكافة صور الخروج عن السلمية أو إنتهاج العنف مهما  كانت التحديات ومهما كلفنا ذلك من تضحيات ، جنباً إلى جنب مع قواتنا  المسلحة الباسلة .
 حما الله مصر وحفظ شعبها وجنبها الفتن*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

*تضارب داخل الجماعة الإسلامية.. الزمر: ندعو لانتخابات مبكرة.. وتوفيق: مستمرون في اعتصام "رابعة"

كتب : محمد مقلد ووكالاتمنذ 5 دقائق
طباعة  





*
*الزمر*​
*
قال طارق الزمر،   القيادي البارز في الجماعة الإسلامية، إن الجماعة المتحالفة مع الرئيس محمد   مرسي تريده أن يدعو إلى استفتاء على إجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة حقنا   للدماء وتفاديا لانقلاب عسكري.
وكانت الجماعة   الإسلامية تنصح مرسي بالإعلان عن إجراء هذا الاستفتاء خلال مهلة اليومين   التي منحتها القوات المسلحة للخروج من الأزمة في البلاد والتي تنتهي اليوم.
وقال الزمر:  "يمكن  تفادي هذا الانقلاب إذا قرر الرئيس استفتاء على انتخابات رئاسية  مبكرة لأن  هذا سيكون وفق الدستور وليس وفق إرادة القوات المسلحة".
وأضاف: "هناك أطراف كثيرة تعبث بأمن مصر وتريد أن تستغل اللحظة الراهنة لتفجير صراعات طائفية وحروب أهلية".




وردا على تلك التصريحات، قال  أشرف  توفيق، عضو بالجماعة الإسلامية، إن الخبر الذي تداولته بعض المواقع   الإلكترونية صباح اليوم حول دعوة الجماعة الإسلامية للرئيس محمد مرسي   بإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة، صادر عن القادة التاريخيين بالجماعة والذين   لا وجود لهم في الحياة السياسية في هذه الآونة، وأن هذا المعنى صرح به   بالأمس خالد الشريف، المتحدث باسم الجماعة الإسلامية، على إحدى القنوات   الفضائية مساء أمس، ولكن البعض لم يستوعب المعنى الحقيقي لهذا التصريح.
وأكد توفيق، لـ"الوطن"، أن  الجماعة  الإسلامية وحزبها لا تعترف بهذا القرار ولا يعبر عن موقفها، وأعضاء   الجماعة مستمرون في اعتصامهم بميدان رابعة العدوية وبعض المحافظات حتى   يصدر قرار الفريق عبدالفتاح السيسي اليوم، وبعدها يكون القرار النهائي   للجماعة الإسلامية وحزبها.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

*مايكل منير يتصدي لمحاولات التهديد بقطع المعونة العسكرية عن الجيش المصري علي قناة fox news الامريكية. 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EzNSwSBBi5E&feature=plcp*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*استغاثات الجيش : 16037 – 16038 - 16039
 طوارئ القوات المسلحة : 19197 – 19488 – 19614
 استغاثة القوات المسلحة بالاسكندرية: 5467894 - 5461652
 استغاثات الشرطة العسكرية : 16137 - 16138
 الشرطة المصرية - 24888888 - 24884500
 للتبليغ عن اى فساد ادارى اوعام: 16117
 عند صعوبة الحصول على الخبز : 27948629 - 27926574
 للشكاوي من صعوبة نقل السلع الغذائية : 22595762 / 22595763/ 0102444480

 وبالنسبة لارقام الطوارئ و البلغات هي :

 شرطة النجدة : 122
 الاسعاف : 123
 المطافي : 180*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*أعلنت وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية أن البرادعى وشيخ الأزهر والبابا تواضروس وصلوا وزارة الدفاع لمقابلة السيسى*


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> المستشار عبد المجيد محمود سيجلس على مكتبه كنائب عام الأربعاء وسيصدر قرار ضبط وإحضار 34 من قيادات الإخوان الهاربين من السجون *تطبيقاً لقرار محكمة* جنح الإسماعيلية، والمسئولون عن قتل الـ 8 شباب أمام مكتب الإرشاد، والمسئولون عن قتل الحسيني أبو ضيف أو القتلى في الميادين.                                        المصدر : مبتدأ قبل الخبر​


 

*هو ده الشغل الصح ... القضاء يشتغل *

*بعيدًا عن الجيش ومسؤلياته والضغط عليه من أي دوله *

.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/دقدق
*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*تكثيف التواجد الامنى امام ماسبيرو واخلائه من العاملين​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل| الزند يجتمع مع القضاء الأعلى .. ويؤكد لأعضاء النيابة قريبا ستسمعون أخبارا سارة
*​*2013-07-03 13:39:53*
*​*​*




خرج،   منذ قليل، المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادي القضاة، من اجتماع مجلس القضاء   الأعلى، وقال لشباب القضاة وأعضاء النيابة العامة المحتشدين أمام المجلس،   "الأمور تسير وفقا للشرعية والقانون، ومجلس القضاء الأعلى رئيسا وأعضاء  ليس  أمامهم سوى تطبيق القانون والشرعية".   ودعا المستشار الزند، شباب  القضاة  وأعضاء النيابة العامة إلى الانتظار بمحكمة النقض لحين انتهاء  اجتماع مجلس  القضاء الأعلى معه، والذي يحضره المستشار الدكتور مدحت سعد  الدين وكيل  المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود، والمستشار محمد عبدالرازق رئيس  اللجنة القانونية  الدائمة للدفاع عن القضاة، قائلا "قريبا جدا ستسمعون  أخبارا سارة"، وعاد  إلى الاجتماع ثانية.

المصدر : الوطن​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ڤلاديمير بوتين رئيس روسيا : علي القوي الغربية ان تحذر من التدخل في الشأن الداخلي المصري لدعم الاخوان وعليهم ان يحترموا ارادة الشعب المصري والا سيكونوا في حالة عداء مباشر مع روسيا*


 
تصريح محترم ومتزن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*مهرجان الشرعيه - مايك مان محمد مرسى*


[YOUTUBE]nBIDOCsX90I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عاجل| الزند يجتمع مع القضاء الأعلى .. ويؤكد لأعضاء النيابة قريبا ستسمعون أخبارا سارة
> *​*2013-07-03 13:39:53*
> *​*​*
> 
> ...


مش عاوزين اشاعات وفى الاخر نتصدم:gun:
زيى امبارح كدة


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

zezza قال:


> يا رب سلم روسيا مع الشرعية الشعبية و الجيش
> و امريكا مع الرئيس المنتخب leasantr
> و احنا فى النص شكلنا داخلين على سوريا جديدة


 
*لأ  ربنا  يسلم ويستر ...*
*ولا  مقارنه  بين  جيش  مصر  جيش سوريا* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مش عاوزين اشاعات وفى الاخر نتصدم:gun:
> زيى امبارح كدة


*انا جايب المصدر علي فكره 
بس حفاظاً علي الموضوع من الاشاعات 
انا منسحب احسن 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*تباشر نيابة القاهرة الجديدة برئاسة المستشار وائل الدرديرى رئيس نيابة القاهرة الجديدة التحقيق فى واقعة القبض على مجموعة ارهابية بمنطقة السراية بالقاهرة الجديدة بعد تبادلهم اطلاق النار مع الشرطة . 

كشفت تحقيقات النيابة المبدئية بان تم القبض على خلية ارهابية مكونة من 6 أفراد بالقاهرة الجديدة خلف مكتب مرشد الاخوان المسلمين .

كما تبين من تحريات المباحث بعد ورود بلاغ بان هناك مجموعة ارهابية تراسل مجموعات أخرى جهادية واسلامية خارج القاهرةعبر التواصل الاليكترونى وشبكة الانترنت وتخاطب الجماعات الاسلامية بنشر الفوضى والذعر بين المتظاهرين .

،وتبين ذلك عقب السيطرة على المتهمين لحيازتهم الأسلحة النارية وتبادل اطلاق النار مع الشرطة وبتفتيش مقرهم عثر بداخل الشقة على اعداد كبيرة من الطلقات النارية وأسلحة وبنادق آلية وذخائر وعدد من القنابل القابلة للانفجار، كما ضبط بحوزتهم على جهاز كمبيوتر وبفحصه تبين ان المجموعة خلية ارهابية تراسل مجموعات أخرى ارهابية وجهادية من خارج مصر وامدادهم بالأسلحة ، تم القبض على المتهمين، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وتولت النيابة مباشرة التحقيق مع المتهمين.*


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> عاجل الآن م العربية ::: لقاء وزير الدفاع المصرى بالبرادعى​


خبر  مفرح
وياريت  يكون  صادق .. معناه  كبير قوي
معناه  باب  أنتصار  الثوره  تم فتحه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مش عاوزين اشاعات وفى الاخر نتصدم:gun:
> زيى امبارح كدة


*
الخبر ليس من تأليفه ...... وهناك الكثير من الأخبار, حتى على المواقع الإخبارية قد تكون اجتهادية ..... لذا رجاء مراعاة مشاعر من يحاولون الوصول للحقيقة .... وانا باعتذر لعياد لأنى واثق إن جرجس لا يقصد ....*


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا جايب المصدر علي فكره
> بس حفاظاً علي الموضوع من الاشاعات
> انا منسحب احسن
> *​


ياعم متزعلش
بغلس عليك بس
اصلى انا بحب اقدم الوحشة قبل الحلوة عشان ميحصلش  لينا صدمة بس
تنسحب تروح فين
هو غيرك مراسلنا من الميدان تغطية  مباشرة ههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*بعد قليل.. مفوضو "تمرد" يلتقون السيسى بشأن خارطة الطريق​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*أصدرت وزارة الداخلية منذ قليل بيانا أكدت فيه على التزامها الوطنى الكامل لتحقيق أمن وأمان الشعب المصرى مشيرة إلى مواصلة تنفيذ كافة المهام الأمنية المكلفين بها، وتحمل مسئوليتها لحماية أبناء الوطن الغالى والتصدى الحاسم لكاف صور الخروج عن السليمة أو انتهاج العنف مهما كانت التحديات ومهما كلفنا ذلك من تضحيات جنبا إلى جنب مع قواتنا الملحة الباسلة.

وقالت الوزارة فى نهاية البيان: "يا شعب مصر العظيم يا صاحب أعرق الحضارات التى ألهمت العالم معنى الحرية إننا فى تلك الظروف الدقيقة فى عمر الوطن نؤكد لكم بكل عزم وإصرار وقوف أبنائكم من رجال الشرطة الأوفياء إلى جنبكم لحمايتكم".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*قال الدكتور محمد أبو الغار، رئيس الحزب المصرى الاجتماعى، والقيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ، إن الجبهة تلقت دعوة القوات المسلحة، للاجتماع فى الأمانة العامة لوزارة الدفاع، للتشاور حول خارطة الطريق للتحرك فى المرحلة المقبلة، مؤكدا أن الدكتور البرادعى ذهب لاجتماع القوات المسلحة كممثل وحيد لجبهة الإنقاذ والأحزاب المشركة فيها.

وأضاف أبو الغار فى مداخلة هاتفية لفضائية "سى بى سى"، أن الجبهة حددت المطالب التى ستعرضها فى الاجتماع؛ هى إقالة الرئيس مرسى وتعيين رئيس مدنى مؤقت ذى مستوى رفيع مثل رئيس المحكمة الدستورية، إضافة إلى تعيين رئيس وزراء محايد مع بعض الوزراء المدنيين.

وأكد القيادى بالجبهة، أن مرسى فقد شرعيته، مؤكدا أن الجيش يحمى ولا يحكم*


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2013)

*”لوبوان” الفرنسية : كيف ”خسر” الإخوان المسلمون مصر؟!*

​نشر : 2013/07/03 1:54 م 







​ 

باريس - أ ش أ:
ركزت مجلة ''لوبوان'' الفرنسية اليوم الأربعاء على وضع جماعة ''الإخوان المسلمين'' اليوم في مصر على ضوء التطورات المتسارعة التى تشهدها البلاد.

وأضافت إنه ''بعد ذلك بنحو عامين، فإن الساحة المركزية من القاهرة (ميدان التحرير) شهدت مرة أخرى* نفس الحشد ولكن بشكل أكبر منه - حسب الصحيفة -* في عام 2011 حيث *يطالب المتظاهرون الرئيس محمد مرسي،* أول رئيس منتخب ديمقراطيا في مرحلة ما بعد مبارك، *بالرحيل''*.

وتابعت ''لوبوان'' قائلة إنه ''وفي مواجهة خطر نشوب ''حرب أهلية'' فإن الجيش عاد مرة أخرى إلى المشهد وأعطى مهلة 48 ساعة لتلبية ''مطالب الشعب''. وبناء على ذلك - حسب الصحيفة تظاهرت عدة ملايين من أبناء الشعب المصري يوم الأحد الماضي في أنحاء البلاد وهم يهتفون ''مرسي *ارحل''* ، *واعتبرت الصحيفة تلك المظاهرات هي الأكبر في تاريخ مصر* وشارك بها شباب الثوار، والطبقات الشعبية التي تعاني بسبب الأزمة الاقتصادية أو الحنين إلى النظام القديم.
في هذا السياق ، نقلت ''لوبوان'' عن جون نويل فيري مدير مركز أبحاث ''سي أن أس أر'' قوله أن *''حصيلة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين كارثية''* *وفشلوا* في الناحيتين الاقتصادية والديمقراطية، كما أنهم *غير قادرين* على استعادة السلام المدني


.


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*أكد المستشار سامح السروجى عضو مجلس إدارة نادى القضاة، أنهم حصلوا الآن على الصيغية التنفيذية لحكم بطلان تعيين المستشار طلعت عبد الله النائب العام، وبطلان عزل المستشار عبد المجيد محمود وتأييدا عودته لمنصب النائب العام وأنه جارى الآن إعلان الصيغية التنفيذية لهيئة قضايا الدولة . *


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> الخبر ليس من تأليفه ...... وهناك الكثير من الأخبار, حتى على المواقع الإخبارية قد تكون اجتهادية ..... لذا رجاء مراعاة مشاعر من يحاولون الوصول للحقيقة .... وانا باعتذر لعياد لأنى واثق إن جرجس لا يقصد ....*


 لااقصد اى اهانة طبعا استاذى 
وعياد صحبى عارف كدة
انا بس نقول نعمل تحفظ بس فى الاخبار شوية
فاكر يا ستاذنا زيى اليومين دول ف نفس التوقيت كانت نتيجة الانتخابات بين شفيق ومرسى
وكنا متفائلين زيادة عن اللزوم وكانت النتتيجة اية ؟؟؟؟؟
ببساطة كدة خلينا نقول ربنا يدبر الامر
وننقل اخبار مفيهاش احساس كدة ان الجيش خلاص هيعمل اللى عاوزينة
محدش عارف الدنيا ماشية ازاى دلوقت
اتمنى ان يكون اليوم مخالف لما حدث منذ عام


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*قررت الدائرة الثالثة أفراد بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة تاجيل الدعوى القضائية التى أقامها حامد صديق الباحث بمركز البحوث الجنائية والمختصم فيها وزير الداخلية بصفته، والمطالبة بإلزام وزير الداخلية بتوقيف أعضاء حركة تمرد، والقبض على أعضائها، إلى جلسة الغد لتقديم الأوراق والمستندات.

الدعوى التى حملت رقم 50777 لسنة 67 قضائية، ذكرت أن نص المادة 3 من قانون الشرطة، أن جهاز الشرطة منوط به حفظ وحماية الأمن بين المواطنين، وأن قيام ثورة يناير جاءت للتخلص من نظام يحاول لملمة أوراقه الآن للسيطرة على الشعب والانقضاض على الثورة والشرعية المنتخبة، كما أن المادتين 5 و6 من الدستور تضمنتا سيادة الشعب والمساواة بين المواطنين، وأن حركة تمرد بحسب صحيفة الدعوى تأتى تعطيلا للمؤسسات العامة، واعتداء على منشآت الدولة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*طوارئ بمطار القاهرة وصرف الموظفيين​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]لماذا دعم " مرسى " الشعب السورى المنتفض ضد حاكمه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولم يدعم أنتفاضة شعبه فى بلده مصر ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مجرد سؤال مطروح [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لماذا دعم " مرسى " الشعب السورى المنتفض ضد حاكمه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ولم يدعم أنتفاضة شعبه فى بلده مصر ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مجرد سؤال مطروح [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*يجاوبك عليه بقى الكبير اللى بيصيف دلوقتى فى مرسى مطروح :smile01*[/FONT]


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عـــــــــــــــــــاجل //*​
> 
> * فلاديمير بوتين يوجــــــــه إنــذار شديد اللهجة لأى دولـــــــــــــة  سيهــرب إليهـــــــــا مرسى و قيادات الإخـــوان مؤكد بأنهـــــــــا  ستكون دولــــــــــــــة راعيــــه للإرهــــاب و ستتجذ روسيـــــا كافة  الخيـــارات المتاحة ضــدها**· **منذ حوالي ساعة* ​


 

راجل  يا بوتين ... راجل
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2013)

*دار ضباط الحرس الجمهوري جنب GMC ف1 عمارات العبور، وفي مسيرتين على هناك الساعة 3 ، من فوق نفق صلاح سالم عند الاتحادية، والتانية من جامع النور *


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*سقوط أول شهيد لـ"تمرد" على يد ميليشات الإخوان 
 نعى حملة تمرد بكل الأسى والحزن سقوط أول شهيد من أعضاء الحملة منذ بداية أحداث 30 يونيو وهو الشهيد , بإذن الله , عمرو عبد الرحمن.. عضو لجنة الفرز ..واحد أنشط أعضاء الحملة .. وذلك خلال الاشتباكات التي حدثت في منطقة بين السرايات أمس حيث سقط الشهيد رحمة الله إثر إصابته بطلق ناري في الرأس على يد ميليشات الإخوان التي انطلقت لتقتل وترهب المتظاهرين بالشوارع عقب خطاب مرسي ذلك الرجل الذي فقد كل أشكال الشرعية وخرج ليدعى لنفسه حقوق غير موجودة وأعطى إشارة البدء في بحور الدم والاقتتال بالشوارع المصرية*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لماذا دعم " مرسى " الشعب السورى المنتفض ضد حاكمه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ولم يدعم أنتفاضة شعبه فى بلده مصر ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مجرد سؤال مطروح [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


  لان مرسي زي القرع يمد لبرا

جاته الارف عالصبح[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*القوى السياسية والثورية فى شمال سيناء تعلن رفضها خطاب مرسى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*انضم ممثلون من حركة تمرد، وحزب الحرية والعدالة وحزب النورإلى اجتماع الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، القائد العام للقوات المسلحة، وذلك لبحث خارطة الطريق، قبل ساعتين من انتهاء مهلة القوات المسلحة للاستجابة لمطالب المتظاهرين.*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة: خلية القاهرة الجديدة على اتصال بحماس لتنفيذ أعمال إرهابية

الأربعاء، 3 يوليو 2013 - 12:42

*
*



صورة أرشيفية​*​*
كشفت تحقيقات  نيابة القاهرة  الجديدة، برئاسة المستشار باسم عبد العزيز، فى قضية الخلية  الإرهابية التى  تم ضبطها بالقاهرة الجديدة داخل شقة تقع خلف فيلا المرشد  بالتجمع الخامس،  أن المتهمين كانوا على اتصال بحركة حماس الفلسطينية لتنفيذ  أعمال إرهابية  فى البلاد، وهذا ما ثبت من تفريغ محتويات "اللاب توب"  المضبوط بحوزتهم،  وتباشر النيابة التحقيق مع المتهمين. 

وبدأت تفاصيل الواقعة بورود معلومات إلى جهاز الأمن الوطنى بوجود خلية   إرهابية داخل شقة بالتجمع الخامس، خلف فيلا المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان   المسلمين، تجرى اتصالات بحركة حماس، وباستئذان النيابة العامة انتقلت قوات   الأمن لمكان الشقة، وبمداهمتها تم ضبط 5 ملتحين بحوزته جهاز لاب توب، يقوم   بمراسلة حركة حماس، وبتفتيش المنزل عثر بداخله على بنادق آلية متطورة   وقنابل يدوية وطلقات نارية، وتم إحالتهم إلى النيابة.




*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يجاوبك عليه بقى الكبير اللى بيصيف دلوقتى فى مرسى مطروح :smile01*


*الكبير لازم ييجى من الجيش
غير كدة الحرب الأهلية اللى بدأت مش اقل من سنتين علشان تهمد
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

*بدء مؤتمر "تمرد " للرد على خطاب محمد مرسى

الأربعاء، 3 يوليو 2013 - 12:47

*
*




محمود بدر مؤسس حملة تمرد​*​*
بدأ مؤتمر حملة تمرد ظهر اليوم الأربعاء، للرد على بيان محمد مرسى العياط الأخير، وذلك بحضور محمود بدر مؤسس الحملة. 

الجدير بالذكر أن "تمرد" دعت فى بيان لها أمس عقب إلقاء محمد مرسى العياط   خطابه إلى إلقاء القبض على العياط، وتسليمه للمحاكمة، ودعت الحملة جميع   المصريين إلى التأكيد على حرمة الدم المصرى، كما دعت شباب جماعة الإخوان   إلى عدم الانجرار وراء رغبات السلطة التى تسيطر على قادتهم، وتقود مصر إلى   نفق مظلم.




*


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *هو ده الشغل الصح ... القضاء يشتغل *
> 
> *بعيدًا عن الجيش ومسؤلياته والضغط عليه من أي دوله *
> 
> .


رأي  سديد  ويجب  سرعه  التنفيذ 

حتي  لا  نعرض  الجيش  للتهديدات.
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

*تحذير هام لكل المتظاهرين فى الميادين اليوم
*​*2013-07-03 12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12*
*​*​*






"تنسيقية 30 يونيو" تناشد المتظاهرين وقف الألعاب النارية تجنبًا لاستخدامها كغطاء للاعتداءات 
ناشدت اللجنة التنسيقية لـ 30 يونيو جموع المتظاهرين بكل الميادين فى كل   محافظات مصر بإيقاف الألعاب النارية حتى لا يتم استخدامها كغطاء فى حالات   إطلاق النار على المتظاهرين السلميين حفاظًا على أرواح وسلامة الجميع.




​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

*خطاب "مرسى" يثير الرعب بين موظفى وزارة السياحة

الأربعاء، 3 يوليو 2013 - 12:45

*
*



الرئيس محمد مرسى​*​*
أثار خطاب  الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس  الجمهورية، الذى ألقاه أمس الثلاثاء، ووصفته القوى  السياسية المعارضة،  بإطلاق شرارة حرب أهلية حقيقية بين الشعب المصرى،  الرعب فى قلوب موظفى  وزارة السياحة وهيئة تنشيط السياحة، وقرروا عدم الحضور  لمقر عملهم  بالوزارة الكائنة بمبنى مصر للسياحة بالعباسية اليوم الخميس،  حفاظا على  أرواحهم. 

قال أحد الموظفين بمكتب الوزير السابق هشام زعزوع، إنه فوجئ بغياب 99% من   الموظفين بما فيهم القيادات ووكلاء الوزارة، لافتا إلى أن الجميع فضل   البقاء فى منازلهم، أو المشاركة فى المظاهرات المطالبة بإسقاط النظام   انتظاراً لـ"ساعة الصفر" حسب تعبيره، فى إشارة للمهلة التى حددها الجيش   المصرى. 

وأشار إلى أن موقع وزارة السياحة، وقربها من مبنى وزارة الدفاع، كان عاملا   فى تغيب عدد كبير من موظفى الوزارة والهيئة، بسبب تخوفهم من حدوث اشتباكات   وأعمال عنف، مثلما حدث فى محيط جامعة القاهرة.





*


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...31686780323945&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf​



شايف  واحد  أهطل  فاتح  بقه

بيقول  .. لا  فيه  خواذيق ولا  غيره 

بس  أطلع  منها  أنت  

​


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاشور *
*حيثيات جنح الإسماعيلية *
*تكفي لتقديم مرسي للجنايـــــــــات *​




قال سامح عاشور نقيب المحامين 
إن حيثيات حكم محكمة الإسماعيلية عن اتهام مرسي وإخوانه، بالتخابر والقتل *تكفي لتقديمه للمحاكمة الجنائية*.​ 
وأضاف عاشور - عبر تغريدة له علي موقع التدوين العالمي "تويتر"- وعلى *الجماهير والشرطة والجيش القبض* عليه.​ 

_جريدة الدستور _​ 
.​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل بيان للقيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة بعد قليل
*​*2013-07-03 12:55:50*
*​*​*






مصادر: بيان للقيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة بعد قليل.




​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل الجيش يأمر جميع مصانع منطقة الاستثمار بإنهاء عملها الساعه 3 عصرا وإلغاء الورديات الثانية والثالثة
*​*2013-07-03 13:02:45*
*​*​*






الجيش يأمر جميع مصانع منطقة الاستثمار بإنهاء عملها الساعه 3 عصرا وإلغاء الورديات الثانية والثالثة

المصدر : شبكة رصد الاخبارية​*


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

*خاص – بوابة الوفد:الاربعاء , 03 يوليو 2013 14:10
علمت بوابة "الوفد" الإلكترونية صدور تعليمات أمنية منذ قليل بالقبض على جميع أعضاء مكتب الإرشاد التابع لجماعة الإخوان.​
وجاءت  التعليمات  لتشمل كل قيادات الإخوان اللذين ظهروا فى المشهد خلال الساعات  الماضية،  وكذلك قيادة حركة حماس المتواجدين فى مصر وذلك عقب الأحداث  الأخيرة التي  شهدتها البلاد.​​
​
الوفد  *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

الصفحة الرسمية للمتحدث العسكري للقوات المسلحة · ‏413,648‏ معجب بهذا.
منذ ‏4‏ دقائق · 

* تؤكد القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة على عدم إعلانها لمواعيد محددة لإصدار أية بيانات أو خطابات ... وسوف يتم الإعلان عن ذلك فى حينه
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *هو ده الشغل الصح ... القضاء يشتغل *
> *بعيدًا عن الجيش ومسؤلياته والضغط عليه من أي دوله *
> 
> .


*أستاذى الموقف أكبر من القضاء
لو تتذكر عندما قلت لك 
* *[FONT=&quot]على لسان أستاذ قانون وعضو مجلس شورى مُقرب*​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الموقف زى الزفت[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*ولايزال ...*​[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*مراسل "سكاي نيوز": "السيسي" هو من سيلقي بيان القوات المسلحة*

كتب : فاطمة النشابيمنذ 4 دقائق
طباعة  





*السيسي*​
أكد مراسل قناة  "سكاي نيوز" الإخبارية، أن الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع، هو من  سيلقي بيان القوات المسلحة المرتقب، بعد المهلة التي تم تحديدها للرئيس  محمد مرسي والقوى السياسية.


الوطن


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*وزير الداخلية يأمر بالقبض على أبو إسماعيل وقيادات التيار الإسلامي

**7/3/2013   2:16 PM​*​*



*​*
احمد الشمارقة

**اكدت  مصادر امنية رفيعة المستوى أن اللواء "محمد ابراهيم" وزير الداخلية قد امر  بالقبض على عدد من قيادات التيار الاسلامى وهم الشيخ "حازم صلاح ابو  اسماعيل" و"طارق الزمر"والنائب" ممدوح اسماعيل "والاعلامى "خالد عبد  الله"و"عاصم عبد الماجد "و"صفوت حجازى "والاعلامى "نور الدين حافظ "المذيع  بقناة مصر 25 بتهمة التحريض على قتل المتظاهرين وضد مؤسسة الجيش والشرطة .
*​*

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - وزير الداخلية يأمر بالقبض على أبو إسماعيل وقيادات التيار الإسلامي*


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*قالت   صحيفة الجارديان البريطانية إن جميع التنازلات التي قدمها الرئيس مرسي  بعد  اجتماع دام لمدة أربعة ساعات مع وزير الدفاع السيسي أمس الثلاثاء  قوبلت  بالرفض. وأضافت الصحيفة أن مصدر مسؤول بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين قال   لمراسلها ديفيد هيرست، أن الرئيس مرسي عرض ''خمسة تنازلات أولها تشكيل   حكومة وحدة وطنية ممثلة لكل الأطياف السياسية''. وتابع المصدر أن مرسي عرض   أيضا تشكيل لجنة محايدة لتغيير الدستور، دعوة المجلس التشريعي إلى الإسراع   في إقرار قانون الانتخابات، وتعيين نائب عام جديد (قضت محكمة النقض  ببطلان  تعيين النائب العام طلعت عبد الله)''. كذلك قال مرسي إنه سيوافق  على إجراء  استفتاء على بقاءه رئيسا، حال طُلب منه ذلك''، حسبما قال المصدر  الإخواني.  وأكدت الجارديان أن كل هذه التنازلات رُفضت. وأشارت الصحيفة  إلى أن هناك  اختلافا رئيسيا بين طريقة إدارة مرسي للأزمة ورؤية المعارضة  التي تصر على  تنحيه من منصبه. وأوضحت أن المعارضة ترى ضرورة وقف العمل  بالدستور وحل مجلس  الشورى، وتشكيل محاكم ثورية، وأيضا مجلس رئاسي حتى  إجراء انتخابات جديدة.*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل| أعضاء النيابة يحاولون اقتحام مكتب النائب العام لتنفيذ حكم عودة "عبدالمجيد" بالقوة

كتب : أحمد ربيع وطارق صبريمنذ 9 دقائق
طباعة  





*
*المستشار عبد المجيد محمود*​
*
وقعت مشادات  كلامية بين  شباب القضاة وأعضاء النيابة العامة، مع مجلس القضاء الأعلى،  أثناء  مطالبتهم المجلس بتنفيذ حكم محكمة النقض بعودة المستشار عبدالمجيد  محمود  النائب العام الشرعي، دون انتظار الإجراءات.
وجاء رد مجلس  القضاء  الأعلى على أعضاء النيابة، بأن ذلك يتم وفق إجراءات قانونية، أولها  حصول  عبدالمجيد محمود على الصيغة التنفيذية للحكم، وبعدها يجتمع المجلس  لاتخاذ  قراره، وهو ما رفضه أعضاء النيابة مؤكدين أن الحكم نهائي ولا يحتاج  انتظار  الصيغة التنفيذية، واتجهوا جميعا لاقتحام مكتب النائب العام بالقوة،   وإخراج المستشار حسن ياسين النائب العام المساعد رئيس المكتب الفني،   لإخراجه منه بالقوة هو ومن انتدبهم المستشار طلعت عبدالله للعمل معه.*


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

*هروب وزير الإعلام من الباب الخلفى لماسبيرو قبل ساعات من بيان الجيش
الفجر 
*


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> *هروب وزير الإعلام من الباب الخلفى لماسبيرو قبل ساعات من بيان الجيش
> الفجر
> *


بيعرفوا الاخبار دى  ازاى ههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

*أذاعة الشرق الأوسط فى الراديو
تنفى أجتماع السيسى مع البرادعى أو دعوة أى قوى ثورية
أحنا فى سيرك 
*​


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> بيعرفوا الاخبار دى  ازاى ههههههه



يوجد مراسلوان او اتصالات باشخاص مقربيين 

وممكن زى ما  بيقول استاذ عبود احنا فى سيرك 

كل جريده واجتهاداتها 

بس اللى هيحكم المشهد الحالى بيان القوات المسلحه ايه ؟؟


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> يوجد مراسلوان او اتصالات باشخاص مقربيين
> 
> وممكن زى ما  بيقول استاذ عبود احنا فى سيرك
> 
> ...


اوك يا ساسو
انا بشوف كل خير قدامة  100 خبر عكسة والعكس


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

*أصيب   4 أشخاص بكسور وجروح متفرقة بأنحاء الجسم إثر قيام أمين حزب النور بمدينة   الشروق وبصحبته 5 آخرين، بينهم مسجلان خطر بإطلاق النيران من أسلحة كانت   بحوزتهم على مسيرة كانت تجوب المنطقة للمطالبة برحيل الرئيس محمد مرسى عن   الحكم. وألقى القبض عليهم وبحوزتهم أسلحة نارية وأمر اللواء أسامة الصغير،   مدير أمن القاهرة، بسرعة نقل المصابين إلى المستشفى لتلقى العلاج اللازم   وأمر بدفع بتشكيلات من الأمن المركزى للفصل بين الجانبيين ووقف  الاشتباكات.  تلقى العقيد أحمد فرج مأمور قسم شرطة الشروق بلاغا من الأهالى  يفيد بإطلاق  أعيرة نارية كثيفة أمام مدرسة الفيوتشر دائرة القسم وسقوط  عددًا من  المصابين. وفور انتقال قوة أمنية من القسم تمكنت من السيطرة على  الموقف  وتبين من تحريات المباحث أنه أثناء تحرك مجموعة من المعارضين لحكم  الرئيس  محمد مرسى فى مسيرة بدائرة القسم قام كل من أيمن سيد 35 عاما، أمين  عام حزب  النور بالشروق، وبحوزته بندقية آلية وبداخلها خزينة بها 20 طلقة  وشقيقيه  محمد 40 عاما، وأشرف 37 عاما، مسجلين خطر ومحسن شعبان 35 عاما،  سمكرى، عضو  بحزب النور، وبحوزته "شومة " ورمضان فرج 50 عاما، مندوب مبيعات  بالتوحيد  والنور، ومحمد سيد 40 عاما، فران، يستقلون سيارة ملاكى بالتعرض  للمتظاهرين؛  ما أسفر حدوث مشاجرة معهم وإصابة 4 أشخاص بجروح وكسور متفرقة  بأنحاء من  الجسم، ولاذوا بالفرار مستقلين السيارة. وأضافت التحريات، أن  بعد واقعة  إطلاق النار صعد المتهم الأول إلى شقته بذات المنطقة وقام  بإطلاق أعيرة  نارية من السلاح النارى من شرفة شقته على المتظاهرين ؛ ما  أدى إلى إصابة  سائق بطلق نارى بالفخذ الأيسر "ثم قام بالتخلى عن سلاحه  الآلى. وبتقنين  الإجراءات تمكنت قوة أمنية من القبض عليهم وبمواجهتهم أمام  اللواء جمال  عبدالعال مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث القاهرة اعترفوا  بارتكاب الواقعة  لرغبتهم فى استمرار الرئيس محمد مرسى فى الحكم ومقاومة أى  تظاهرات تخرج  للتنديد بحكمه أو المطالبة بعزله وأقر الأول بحيازته للسلاح  النارى المضبوط  بقصد الدفاع.


مصدر الشروق*​


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

*أكدت مصادر مطلعة باتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون أن هناك حالة طوارئ واستعدادات مكثفة في ماسبيرو قبل إذاعة بيان الجيش بعد قليل.

وأشارت المصادر إلى أن غرفة العمليات   المستمرة المنعقدة بين شكرى أبوعميرة رئيس اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون   وإبراهيم الصياد رئيس قطاع الأخبار، ذلك بالإضافة إلى متابعة وزير الإعلام   صلاح عبد المقصود إلى الوضع من مكتبه واتصاله الدائم بأبوعميرة والصياد.

الفيتو 
*​


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]30q12IeujZM[/YOUTUBE]

مجلس القضاء وافق على عوده المستشار عبد المجيد محمود 

من التليفيزيون المصرى


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*باكينام الشرقاوي: الانتخابات الرئاسية المبكرة هدم للدولة*
*   أكدت الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوي، مساعدة رئيس الجمهورية للشؤون السياسية،  أن الانتخابات البرلمانية هي الحل لنقل إرادة الشعب في حكومة تعبر  البرلمان الجديد بدلا من المطالبة بانتخابات رئاسية بعد عام واحد من تولي  الرئيس محمد مرسي. وقالت الشرقاوي في تغريدة عبر حسابها على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي ''تويتر'' اليوم الأربعاء ''الانتخابات آلية ديموقراطية لبناء  المؤسسات وليس لهدمها كل عام، الانتخابات وسيلة للاستقرار وليس للاضطرابات،  لا تتحمل بلد عدة انتخابات كل عام، الانتخابات البرلمانية المنتظرة منذ  أكثر من سنتين هى الحل لنقل ارادة الشعب في حكومة تعبر عن البرلمان الجديد  بدلا انتخابات رئاسية بعد عام واحد''. وأضافت مساعدة رئيس الجمهورية:'' إن  صندوق الانتخابات البرلمانية هو الطريق الوحيد الذي يمكن أن يقبل به من  جميع المصريين المعارضين والمؤيدين، صوت الشعب ليس في التحرير والاتحادية  بل في رابعةالعدوية والنهضة وفى المحافظات تختلط المظاهرات المؤيدة  بالمعارضة من الخطأ إلغاء مناطق من خريطة مصر''. وتابعت باكينام الشرقاوي  :'' محاولة إلصاق العنف بالمتظاهرين المؤيدين ليست إلا افتراءات مرفوضة  تماما مثل محاولة إلصاق العنف بالمتظاهرين المعارضين العنف من البلطجية  المأجورين، المعركة الدائرة الآن بين السلمية والبلطجة الأخطر من نوعها لأن  المنتصر فيها الإرادة الشعبية أم المصالح الفاسدة من سيحسم مسارات الحول  الديموقراطي''. واستنكرت الشرقاوي مطالبة البعض بانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة  ورفض الانتخابات البرلمانية ، مؤكدة أن الأولى تهدم والثانية تبني على حد  قولها. واضافت مساعدة رئيس الجمهورية :''أليس كلاهما صندوق، فلنواجه جميعا  العنف بمزيد من السلمية والبلطجة بمزيد من التظاهر، سيحفظ الله مصر من كيد  المخربين بإذن الله''.*

*ياريت حد يقولى عايزه ايه المتخلفه دى *
بتاعه الاجتماع مذاع على الهوا ​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

* احفظ يا رب مصر الساعات اللي فاضلة*


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

*قال   الدكتور طارق الزمر القيادي بالجماعة الإسلامية ورئيس حزب البناء  والتنمية  أنه لم يعد هناك شك أن مصر أمام مرحلة انتقالية جديدة يمكن أن  تكون أفضل  من سابقتها بالإصرار على استكمال الثورة . وأضاف الزمر في حسابه  على موقع  التواصل الاجتماعي تويتر أنه من الضروري إجراء عملية انتقال  دستوري للسلطة  عن طريق إجراء استفتاء على انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة ، مشيرًا  إلى أن هذا  سيوفر الكثير من الجهد.


مصدر الدستور الاصلي *​


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

*بالفيديو خبر عاااااااجل من شبكه الCNN امريكا تطالب مرسى بالرحيل الان*
[YOUTUBE]W4BBLovXjoE[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

*قالت   مصادر عسكرية مطلعة أن قوات الحرس الجمهورى المتمركزة فى مبنى ماسبيرو   ضاعفت من قواتها المنتشرة بكامل المبنى ،وانها ستقوم بتسليم مندوب القوات   المسلحة الأستديو المقرر أن يتم أذاعة بيان الجيش منه وقالت انه من المتوقع   قدوم شخصية عسكرية بارزة الى المبنى بنفسها لكنها رفضت ان تكشف عما أذا   كان البيان مسجلا من قبل أم سيتم أذاعته على الهواء مباشرة

المصدر : البديل

بس مصدر مش بثق فيه  
 *​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أستاذى الموقف أكبر من القضاء*​*لو تتذكر عندما قلت لك *​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]على لسان أستاذ قانون وعضو مجلس شورى مُقرب*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3451634&postcount=321​​
> 
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]



أستاذ الأساتذه​ 
أشكرك علي التعليق الذي أقرأ يين سطوره الكثير.
ردي يحتاج تطويل ..​ 
بس بأختصار القضاء سلطه رابعه ويستطيع  
حمل جزء من المسئوليه .. ​ 
مهما كانت ضغوط مجلسه الأعلي ...​ 
مودتي لكم​ 






[/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*أعلن التلفزيون المصري، في نبأ عاجل، عن استقالة محافظ الجيزة من منصبه على خلفية أحداث ميدان النهضة أمام جامعة القاهرة.

الوطن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*بالصور.. آثار الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي مرسي ومعارضيه بمحيط جامعة القاهرة*






 حازم عبد الحميد 













بوابة المصري اليوم  




                  وقعت اشتباكات دامية، مساء الثلاثاء، بين مؤيدي الرئيس محمد مرسي،  ومعارضيه بمحيط جامعة القاهرة، أسفرت عن سقوط 18 قتيلا، وإصابة العشرات،  واحتراق عدد من السيارات.
 وقرر اللواء محمد إبراهيم نقل اللواء عبد الموجود لطفي، مدير أمن  الجيزة، إلى ديوان عام الوزارة، وتكليف اللواء حسين القاضي بمهام مساعد  الوزير لأمن الجيزة، وذلك على خلفية تقصير «عبد الموجود» في اشتباكات جامعة  القاهرة وبين السرايات وعدم تقديره للموقف خلال الاشتباكات في الكيت كات  وفيصل.
 في الوقت الذي يواصل فيه الإسلاميون اعتصامهم بميدان النهضة لدعم شرعية الرئيس مرسي وتأييده.




*آثار الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي مرسي ومعارضيه بمحيط جامعة القاهرة*



حازم عبد الحميد 









 



 



 



 



 



 



 


​


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

*جددت  القوات  المسلحة تحذيرها للمواطنين بضرورة التأكد من أى شخص يرتدى الزى  العسكرى  قائلة: "عناصر التأمين التابعة لها بالشارع موجودين فى أماكن  ثابتة، ولا  يتحركون خارج هذه الأماكن إلا بأوامر من القيادة العامة للقوات  المسلحة.

وطالبت القوات المسلحة فى بيان لها على أهمية توخى المواطنين المصريين   بكافة أنحاء الجمهورية الحيطة والحذر من اقتراب أى أفراد يرتدون الزى   العسكرى، وأهمية التحقق من شخصيتهم قبل التعامل معهم.

وأوضحت القوات المسلحة أن أفراد القوات المسلحة لديها أوامر عسكرية   بالتعاون فى الكشف عن هويتهم وإبراز تحقيق الشخصية العسكرية فى حالة تطلب   الموقف ذلك.

وحذرت القوات المسلحة المصرية أية عناصر مدنية من انتحال الصفة العسكرية أو   ارتداء الزى العسكرى دون وجه حق، كما تحذر من أية أعمال اقتراب مشبوه  تجاه  الوحدات والمنشآت العسكرية وتجمعات المواطنين المصريين، وأن من يخالف  ذلك  فسوف يعرض حياته للخطر أو للمساءلة القانونية وفقا لمقتضيات القانون.

اليوم السابع 
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 يوليو 2013)

*كل الاخبار الواردة التي تعلن عن مضمون بيان القوات المسلحة المنتظر بعزل مرسي .. ليس لها اي اساس من الصحة .. وليس معنى هذا ان البيان لا يحتوي على العزل .. وليس معناه ايضاً انه يحتوي .. المؤسسة العسكرية لا تفصح عن اي شيء مما يدور بداخلها .. يجب ان لا نخضع لحرب الشائعات و ننتظر البيان .. واياً كان ما يحتويه .. هو حتماً لخير المصريين الشرفاء المسالمين.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أذاعة الشرق الأوسط فى الراديو*
> *تنفى أجتماع السيسى مع البرادعى أو دعوة أى قوى ثورية*
> *أحنا فى سيرك*​


طبعا  في  سيرك .. لفتره .. 
حتي  ماتنتهي  فتره الحشد 
الأعلامي لأطراف النزاع.​


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 يوليو 2013)

*على الصفحة الرسمية للمتحدث الرسمي العسكري للقوات المسلحة المصرية الان* : هام وعاجل .
ـــــــــــــــــــ
تعقد القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة حالياً لقاءات مع عدد من الرموز الدينية والوطنية والسياسية والشبابية ... وسوف يتم إصدار بيان للقيادة العامة فور الإنتهاء .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*«السلفية الجهادية» تعلن النفير لقتال «الجيش والشرطة» ومنع الانقلاب على مرسي*
*2013-07-03 15:50:47* *
* 

*



* 
*     	 		 			أعلن تيار «السلفية الجهادية»، النفير العام للخروج في الشوارع، وأفتى  بـ«جواز قتال المعارضة والجيش والشرطة»، وذلك بعد فتوى مشايخه السابقة  والتي أشاروا فيها إلى «عدم جواز الخروج للدفاع عن الرئيس محمد مرسي ضد  مظاهرات المعارضة»، والتي انطلقت في 30 يونيو. 		 			وقال المهندس محمد الظواهري، زعيم «السلفية الجهادية» في مصر:«ندعو  الجميع لنبذ الخوف أو التردد، ونبشر إخواننا المسلمين في مصر بأننا في جميع  الحالات لن نكون خاسرين بإذن الله، بل عكس ذلك». 		 			وأضاف: «رغم أننا لا نتمنى وجود فوضى أو قلاقل أو أن تقع فتنة، و رغم  أننا أحرص الناس على حفظ دماء وأموال المسلمين إلا أنه لو تهورت أمريكا أو  عملائها في مصر، ودفعوا الأمور إلى المواجهة، فهذا بالتأكيد في صالحنا،  لأننا ليس لدينا ما نخسره، وفي كل الأحوال والأماكن التى حدثت فيها الفوضى  كانت الغلبة و اليد العليا للحركات الجهادية». 		 			واستطرد «الظواهري»: «حتى لو تم القضاء علينا، بل لو تم القضاء على الصف  الأول والثاني، فهذا لا يضير لأننا ما دخلنا هذا المجال إلا ونحن قد بعنا  أنفسنا لله، بل نعتبر أنفسنا قد طال بنا العمر أكثر مما نتوقع»، مستدركا  «ولكن في النهاية سيكون اليد العليا للتيار الجهادي، وهذا هو المهم». 		 			وأكد أنه «على أمريكا ومن يعمل بأمرها أن يراجعوا أنفسهم، فإنهم يقدموا  لنا خدمة العمر، لأن الحركة الجهادية إذا قامت في مصر لن تكون مثل باقي  الدول، بل سيتم تغيير المنطقة كلها وستكون صحوة ونصر للإسلام». 		 			وفي سياق متصل، أعلن تنظيم «السلفي الجهادي» في محافظة الشرقية،  الأربعاء «الحرب على القوات المسلحة وقتالها لتأييد الرئيس، مؤكدين أن  الانقلاب علي مرسي إثبات وبينة أن القوات المسلحة انضمت إلي قوى الشر من  المعارضة التابعة للغرب المعادي للإسلام والإسلاميين، وأنها تريد العودة  إلى الحكم لاستعراض قوتها مرة أخرى على التيار الإسلامي». 		 			وأفتي الشيخ شلبي العوضي، زعيم التنظيم بالشرقية، الشهير بـ«أبو أسامة»  بقتال القوي العلمانية، بقوله: «يقولون إن الليبراليين مسلمون، أقول إن  الليبراليين مرتدون بإجماع العلماء، ولا يعذرون بالجهل لأن العذر بالجهل لا  يثبت إلا للعاجز عن رفعه، وأما هؤلاء فمعرضون لا عذر لهم»، مضيفا «هؤلاء  يحاربون ما هو معلوم من الدين بالضرورة، وهو تطبيق الشريعة، ولذا فإن هؤلاء  مرتدون يجب قتلهم درءاً للفساد وإغلاقاً للفتنة». 		 			وتابع: «جهاد الكفار إلى أن يُسلموا ويؤدوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون،  وكذلك إن أظهروا البدع المخالفة للكتاب والسنة واتباع سلف الأمة موضحا أن  قوام الدين بكتاب يهدي وسيف ينصر»، مستطردًا «أطالب الرئيس بتطبيق شرع الله  كله، ومنه قتل الليبراليين لكونهم ارتدوا وأفسدوا وحرضوا على الفساد،  فانتقلوا من الردة إلى الزندقة والمحاربة، ومهما تنازلت وقدمت لهم فلن  يرضوا لأن الهدف عندهم هو إسقاط الإسلام، متخذين مجابهة الإسلام السياسي  سبيلاً لعدم جرأتهم على محاربة الإسلام صراحة».

			المصدر : المصرى اليوم 	   	   *​


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

قناة  النيل للاخبار اذاعت  خارطة الطريق للجيش فى حال عدم الاتفاق ؟؟؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

مطلوب القبض علي هذا الك... ..  !
 ده من مؤيدي مرسي وبيندس في وسط المتظاهرين ويخبط في البنات و يتحرش بيهم  وشبكة رصد وغيرها تقولك تحرش في التحرير والكلام ده


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *على الصفحة الرسمية للمتحدث الرسمي العسكري للقوات المسلحة المصرية الان* : هام وعاجل .
> ـــــــــــــــــــ
> تعقد القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة حالياً لقاءات مع عدد من الرموز الدينية والوطنية والسياسية والشبابية ... وسوف يتم إصدار بيان للقيادة العامة فور الإنتهاء .




*مصادر عسكرية لسكاي نيوز: السيسي سيقرأ خطاب الجيش.. ويعلن رئيس الدستورية رئيسا شرفيا ومجلس دفاع يتولى الأمن*
*   أفادت قناة «سكاي نيوز» أن الجيش سيطر في هذه الأثناء بالكامل على   التلفزيون المصري الرسمي «ماسبيرو»، مع قرب إنتهاء مهلة الجيش التى منحها   للاستجابة لمطالب الشعب، وسط توقعات ببيان له عصر اليوم. وقالت مصادر عسكري   إن خطاب الجيش سيقرأه الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع، بنفسه هذه   المرة، مٌشيرا إلى أنه سيتضمن خريطة طريق واضحة لسبل الأزمة السياسية  وتولي  رئيس المحكمة الدستورية الرئاسة شرفيا وتولي مجلس الدفاع القومي  مسئولية  الأمن. وأوضح المصادر أنه تمت دعوة رموز من التيار السلفي للقاء  وزير  الدفاع، وأنه لم يلتق أي من الحرية والعدالة، ونفت فى الوقت ذاته  لقاء  السيسي بالبرادعي على حدة، موضحا أنه «سيحدث ذلك بعد الإعلان عن  خارطة  الطريق باعتباره جزءا من الخريطة السياسية المصرية»*


* مصدر البداية  *

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

*مصراوي Masrawy
 عاجل: السلفيون الجهاديون يعلنون النفير العام لقتال الجيش والشرطة لمنع الانقلاب على ‏#مرسي*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

*هام وعاجل .
 ـــــــــــــــــــ
 تعقد القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة حالياً لقاءات مع عدد من الرموز  الدينية والوطنية والسياسية والشبابية ... وسوف يتم إصدار بيان للقيادة  العامة فور الإنتهاء .
*


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *   أكدت الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوي، مساعدة رئيس الجمهورية للشؤون السياسية،  أن الانتخابات البرلمانية هي الحل لنقل إرادة الشعب في حكومة تعبر  البرلمان الجديد بدلا من المطالبة بانتخابات رئاسية بعد عام واحد من تولي  الرئيس محمد مرسي. وقالت الشرقاوي .....................*​
> *ياريت حد يقولى عايزه ايه المتخلفه دى *
> بتاعه الاجتماع مذاع على الهوا ​


 
عايزه  تضلل  الشعب ..تدعم  شوكه  بلطجيه  رابعه .. 
وطبعا  والأهم  تحافظ  علي  الكرسي




​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

*الآن | أ.ب عن مصادر أمنية: ضباط من الجيش موجودون في غرفة الأخبار الرئيسية في التلفزيون المصري*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

*عـــاجـل
 وصول بيان القوات المسلحة الى مبنى مسبيرو واخلاء الدور بالكامل 
 تابعونـا عبر الجهاز الإعلامى لوزارة الداخلية*


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

*انتهت   الآن المدة التى حددتها القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة لجميع الأطراف   المشاركة فى العملية السياسية ، للوصول الى توافق وطنى وحل الأزمة . 

وينتظر الجميع خلال لحظات ما ستفسر عنه الأحداث ،فى ظل الأنباء المتواترة   عن اجتماع بين شيخ الأزهر والبابا تواضروس والدكتور محمد البرادعى مع   قيادات دينية وسياسية ، وفى ظل ماتردد عن تحرك القوات المسلحة لاعلان خارطة   الطريق .
اليوم السابع 
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

​http://www.facebook.com/shares/view?id=635770126434903


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

عــاجـل
 أصدر السيد اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية أمراَ كتابياَ للضباط يتضمن  الموافقة على أستخدام الأسلحة النارية للدفاع عن أبناء الشعب المصرى  والمتظاهرين وفقاَ لحالات الدفاع الشرعى المعلومه للجميع والتصدى الى حالات  الأرهاب المتوقع حدوثها .. تابعونــا عبــر الجهاز الإعلامى لوزارة الداخلية


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> *قال طارق الزمر رئيس حزب البناء  والتنمية أن مصر أمام مرحلة انتقالية جديدة يمكن أن  تكون أفضل  من سابقتها بالإصرار على استكمال الثورة . وأضاف الزمر في حسابه  على تويتر أنه من الضروري إجراء عملية انتقال  دستوري للسلطة  عن طريق إجراء استفتاء على انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.*​*
> مصدر الدستور الاصلي​*


حتي  الأرهابيين  علا  صوتهم !!
أرحمنا  يارب
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

*الرئيس محمد مرسي - الصفحة الرسمية‏
*

* ‏#رئاسة_الجمهورية | 3 يوليو 2013


 تجدد رئاسة الجمهورية تأكيدها على خارطة الطريق التى استجابت فيها للنداء و  دعت كافة القوى الوطنية للحوار حولها لإجراء المصالحة الوطنية الشاملة  التى تلبى مطالب الجماهير وتستوعب كافة القوى الوطنية والشبابية والسياسية و  تزيل الاحتقان السياسي الذي تشهده مصر في هذه الأيام.

  و تؤكد الرئاسة أن تجاوز الشرعية الدستورية يهدد الممارسة الديمقراطية  بالانحراف عن مسارها الصحيح ويهدد حرية التعبير التى عاشتها مصر بعد  الثورة، لأن الشرعية هى الضامن الوحيد للاستقرار ولمقاومة أحداث العنف و  البلطجة والخروج على القانون ..

  وتنطلق رؤية الرئاسة لتلك  الإجراءات من تشكيل حكومة ائتلافية توافقية تدير الانتخابات البرلمانية  القادمة، وتشكيل لجنة مستقلة للتعديلات الدستورية لتقديمها للبرلمان  القادم.  

 و تحمل الرئاسة الجزء الأكبر من المسئولية لعدد من  الأحزاب السياسية التي  سبق أن قاطعت كل دعوات الحوار و التوافق و آخرها  تلك المبادرة التي تغطي كل ما يطالب به الشارع بتنوعه و تمنع انجرار البلاد  الى سيناريو التطاحن السياسى الذى لا يتمناه أي مصري لوطنه الحبيب وحرصا  على حقن دماء المصريين، تدعو الرئاسة القوى السياسية و الوطنية جميعها إلى  أن تعلى المصلحة الوطنية فوق كل ما عداها من مصالح

 و ينبغي أن يعي  الجميع حقيقة واضحة و هى أن الشعب المصرى مؤيدا ومعارضا قد عبر عن رأيه  بالنزول فى الشوارع فى الأيام الماضية.. فمئات الآلاف نزلت من الجانبين.. 

 ومن الأخطاء التى لا يمكن قبولها – بصفتى رئيسا لكل المصريين- هى أن يتم  الانحياز لطرف أو اختزال المشهد في طرف واحد إذ  يقتضى الإنصاف الاستماع  لصوت الجماهير فى جميع الميادين.

 و تعتمد الرئاسة خارطة طريق  واضحة وآمنة تستند إلى الشرعية الدستورية التى بناها المصريون سويا  تقوم  على تشكيل حكومة ائتلافية مؤقتة على أساس الشراكة الوطنية لادارة المرحلة  المتبقية حتى الانتخابات البرلمانية فى غضون اشهر قليلة و يتم التوافق فيها  على شخص رئيس الوزراء من جميع الأطياف السياسية.... هذا هو سبيلنا للمضى  قدما للأمام.. ليقول المصريون كلمتهم فى صناديق الاقتراع..

 أما  السيناريو الآخر الذى يحاول البعض فرضه فرضا على الشعب المصرى.. فهو  سيناريو لا توافق عليه جماهير المصريين التى ملأت شوارع مصر.. و من شأنه أن  يربك عملية بناء المؤسسات التي بدأنا نخطو أولى خطواتها .. ويُخطىء من  يعتقد أنه يمكن أن تعود مصر إلى الوراء و تهدم شرعية الدستور والثورة و فرض  شرعية القوة على هذا الشعب المصرى الأبى الذى ذاق طعم الحرية ولا يمكن الا  ان يبذل دماءه للحفاظ عليها، متمسكا بمواجهة العنف بسلمية الثائر المصرى  المعهودة.

 فلنحافظ على سلميتنا.. و لنحافظ على وطننا.. نحافظ على ثورتنا..

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*أكد شهود عيان ومصادر أمنية، أن الجيش المصرى فى حالة استنفار تام فى سيناء وخاصة على الحدود المصرية مع غزة وإسرائيل.

وقال شهود عيان، إن تحركات واضحة للجيش المصرى وإعادة انتشار على طول الحدود مع غزة وخاصة مناطق الأنفاق وإن سيارات الجيب المصرية تقوم بدوريات حول الحدود وان تعزيزات من القوات والأفراد وصلت إلى رفح. 

وأكد الشهود أن قوات من كتائب القسام ومن الشرطة الفلسطينية فى غزة انتشرت حول الحدود المصرية وأنها فى حالة استنفار أيضا وكذلك الجيش الإسرائيلى على الحدود مع مصر فى سيناء فى حالة استنفار تام 

 وصرح مصدر أمنى مصرى بأن هناك تعليمات صدرت للشرطة المصرية فى سيناء بالتعامل بحذر وأنها قامت باتخاذ إجراءات أمنية مشددة على جميع المقارات الأمنية فى سيناء وخاصة المنشآت الحيوية وأقسام الشرطة ومديرية أمن شمال سيناء ومطار العريش ومعبرى رفح وكرم سالم والعوجة وعلى جميع المبانى الحيوية والأجهزة الحكومية والسيادية وعلى مبنى المحافظة والمحكمة وسجن العريش المركزى وهناك إجراءات أمنية على مداخل ومخارج سيناء وخاصة نفق الشهيد وكوبرى السلام.

من ناحية أخرى، أكد مصدر أمنى من معبر رفح أن المعبر يعمل من الجانبين بشكل طبيعى وأنه يستقبل معتمرين فلسطينيين قادمين من غزة ولكن هناك تقلصا شديدا فى عدد الفلسطينيين القادمين من غزة. 

وأوضح مصدر سيادى كبير، أن هناك تنسيقا أيضا مع إسرائيل لمنع أى اختراقات أمنية للحدود بين مصر وإسرائيل وان الجيش المصرى ينتشر الآن فى سيناء وفى مناطق ج بعد التنسيق مع إسرائيل ومع قوات الطوارئ الدولية الأممية فى سيناء.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*أنهت سلطات مطار القاهرة الدولى، تنفيذ خطة محكمة لتشديد الرقابة على كل منافذ المطار لمنع محاولات بعض قيادات الإخوان والتيار الدينى المطلوبين لجهات تحقيق وقضايا يتهم إعدادها لهم بتهم التورط فى عمليات قتل للمتظاهرين المصريين، حيث وضع أجهزة فحص بالأشعة على مداخل الموظفين واستخدام أجهزة الكشف عن المفرقعات فى الأكمنة فى طرق المطار. 

كما تم تشديد الرقابة على قيادات وزارة وشركات الطيران المنتمية للتيار الدينى خاصة جماعة الإخوان تحسبا لمساعدتهم بعض القيادات فى الهروب إلى الخارج خاصة رئيس إحدى الشركات الكبرى، كما تم وضع أسماء قيادات الإخوان والتيار الدينى على قوائم الضبط والإحضار بعد وضعهم من قبل على قوائم المنع من السفر.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*فيديو || عــاجـل شاهد ماذا فعل الاعلامى الكبير "مفيد فوزى" على الهواء عندما انتهت مهلة "القوات المسلحة" "لمرسى العياط" الان* 

*






*[YOUTUBE]nTKk69r6RNI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

أكد  ضابط بمديرية أمن مطروح، إلقاء القبض على محمد بديع، المرشد العام للإخوان  المسلمين، ظهر اليوم، الأربعاء، عقب محاولته الهرب من قريه الأندلسية،  بطريق مرسى مطروح.. - See more at:  http://egynn.org/2013/07/03/865397.html#sthash.QiDdppbk.POLAgTwv.dpuf​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*منصة سيدى جابر تطالب بالإمساك بمن يرتدون الزى العسكرى *​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 يوليو 2013)

*اول قرارات عبد المجيد محمود
القبض على 34 قيادى اخوانى
قال الباحث في الشئون الإسلامية عبدالرحيم علي أن القوات المسلحة بدأت تتحرك على أعلى مستوى من أجل غلق جميع المنافذ الخاصة بالقاهرة لتنفيذ خطة بالتنسيق ما بين الجيش والشرطة للدخول بحركة دائرية من قبل أفراد الجيش والشرطة تخرج من قلب المدينة لخارج المدينة لالتقاط كل الحركات الإرهابية المسلحة تمهيداً لتنفيذ العاصمة تماماً من العناصر المسلحة وهذه الخطة نهايتها ستكون في الرابعة والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة عندما يعلن رئيساً سابقاً لجمهورية مصر العربية. وأكد عبدالرحيم في اتصال هاتفي لبرنامج ''الشعب يريد'' المذاع على فضائية ''التحرير''، الأربعاء، أن المخابرات العامة بالتنسيق مع القوات المسلحة لن تتخلى عن هذا الشعب، ونهاية الجماعة كانت في الرابعة والنصف وسيرحل جميع قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عن الحكم بالكامل، لافتاً النظر إلى أن هناك تحسبات لهروبهم وتم رصدها بصورة كاملة حتى الأماكن التبادلية تم رصدها من مصادر داخل الجماعة نفسها.
وأشار إلى أن المستشار عبد المجيد محمود سيجلس على مكتبه كنائب عام الأربعاء وسيصدر قرار ضبط وإحضار 34 من قيادات الإخوان الهاربين من السجون تطبيقاً لقرار محكمة جنح الإسماعيلية، والمسئولون عن قتل الـ 8 شباب أمام مكتب الإرشاد، والمسئولون عن قتل الحسيني أبو ضيف أو القتلى في الميادين*رجاء الضغط بـ لايك هنا www.facebook.com/elmasr73


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*البلتاجى .......: 
الشرطة والاعلام انحازا لطرف دون الآخر.. وطائرات الجيش تلقي أعلام على متظاهرين دون الآخرين قال الدكتور محمد البلتاجي القيادي بحزب الحرية والعدالة على صفحته الخاصة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "الفيس بوك" إن الجميع تخلوا عنهم دون استثناء، مؤكدًا أنهم سيشهدون موقعة جمل ثانية، متهمًا الشرطة والجيش بأنهم ينحازون لطرف دون الآخر. وأضاف البلتاجي" نحن في موقعة الجمل الثانية، الآن يطلقون الرصاص الحي بالآلي والخرطوش على المتظاهرين السلميين المؤيدين للشرعية في بنها، وفوق كوبري ثروت ويقطعون الطريق الزراعي على القادمين للقاهرة ويقطعون شارع فيصل على المتجهين لميدان النهضة. وتابع: الشرطة تبدو كأنها مكلفة بحماية متظاهرين دون متظاهرين، وربما بعد قليل تتهم المؤيدين وليس البلطجية بالاعتداء على انفسهم، فضلا عن اعتدائهم المزعوم على المعارضين ، ويبدو ايضا أن الطائرات - وليس فقط الكاميرات والقنوات - ترصد مظاهرات دون مظاهرات وتوزع عليها الأعلام، على كل حال نستبشر بموقعة الجمل الثانية كما استبشرنا بموقعة الجمل الأولى بعد ان تخلى عنا الجميع بلا استثناء.


*


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> أكد  ضابط بمديرية أمن مطروح، إلقاء القبض على محمد بديع، المرشد العام للإخوان  المسلمين، ظهر اليوم، الأربعاء، عقب محاولته الهرب من قريه الأندلسية،  بطريق مرسى مطروح​​​​


خبر  مفرح  .. وكنا  منتظرين  رجوعك

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*الداخلية تأمر بتوزيع زجاجات المياه والعصائر على متظاهري ميدان التحرير والاتحادية*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*
دا لينك صفحهه البيت الابيض 
https://www.facebook.com/WhiteHouse

الكل يدخل و يحط المسيدج دى علشان الناس كلها تشوفها 

 Mr.President Obama: we hope you fully aligned to the will of the Egyptian people and their desire for real change. That has been monitored by the US media!. We urge you not to support the terrorist regime in our country.In order to ensure lasting friendship between the Egyptian people and the American people*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى : 
 اصدار بيان القوات المسلحه فور الانتهاء من اللقاءات*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

* الخارجية الامريكية تصرح لا نعتبر ما يقوم به الجيش المصري انقلابا*

 						  		 	نشرت بواسطة:الأهرام الجديد  	 		 	3 يوليو, 2013 10:04 ص	 	 في  أخبار عاجلة, أخبار مصر تعليق واحد 






الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما


 قال مصدر بارز في وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية، إن الإدارة الأمريكية لا تعتبر الدور الذي يقوم به الجيش المصري انقلابا.
 وأوضح، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ”الوطن”، أنه حال استقالة الرئيس محمد مرسى  واستجابة القوات المسلحة المصرية لمطالب الملايين المحتشدين في الشوارع،  بتسليم السلطة لإدارة مدنية، دون تدخل الجيش في القرارات وتشكيل الحكومات  وإدارة العملية السياسية، فإن ذلك لا يعد انقلاباً وفقا للقانون الأمريكي.
 وأوضح المصدر نفسه، أن أوباما ملتزم بتنفيذ القانون الأمريكى الذي ينص  على وقف المعونات والمساعدات لأي دولة يحكمها عسكريون. وأضاف “بالتالي، إذا  تولت سلطة مدنية إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية فى مصر، فإن ذلك لا يعد  انقلاباً”، وتابع أنه في حالة قيام الجيش بدوره المنوط به، وهو حفظ الأمن  والاستقرار في البلاد، فإنه في هذه الحالة “يكون يؤدي واجبه تماماً، ولا  تدخل تحركاته في إطار الانقلاب العسكري”.
 وأكد المصدر لـ”الوطن” أن الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما “لا يدعم ولا  يساند محمد مرسي أو تنظيم الإخوان، وأن ما صدر منه بشأن تحذير الجيش المصرى  من الانقلاب العسكرى، توافقاً مع القانون، حتى لا يتدخل الجيش في أمور  السياسة والحكم”.
 وتابع “الإدارة الأمريكية ستكون ملتزمة بدعم أي سلطة مدنية يختارها الشعب المصري”.
 كانت أنباء ترددت طوال اليومين الماضيين، حول ضغوط تمارسها الإدارة  الأمريكية لضمان استمرار محمد مرسى والإخوان، خوفا من انتقادات الحزب  الجمهورى الذى هاجم مرارا ميول واشنطن نحو وضع حكومات إسلامية فى دول  الربيع العربى.
 نقلا عن الوطن المصرية
​


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

*غادر   صلاح عبد المقصود وزير الاعلام مكتبة منذ قليل حاملا متعلقاته الشخصية في   حقيبتين كبيرتين. يذكر ان وزير الاعلام قد حضر في الساعة الحادية عشر  صباحا  لجمع باقية متعلقاته الشخصية, وقد غادر في الساعة الواحدة والنصف  وسط  حراسة امنية مشدده. ويذكر ايضا ان وزير الاعلام قد حضر امس في تمام  الساعة  العاشرة صباحا مع كل من المستشار القانوني لوزارة الاعلام  والمستشار احمد  عبد العزيز مندوب الرئاسة وقد جلس في مكتبة نصف ساعة فقط  لجمع متعلقاته  الشخصية


مصدر التحرير*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​


*ارسل الموضوع لاصدقائك علي الفيس*​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

* عصام العريان  لمعتصامين  رابعة العدوية ...* *2013-07-03 16:30:32* *
* 

*



* 
  [COLOR=black !important]*   	العريان لمعتصمي رابعة العدوية: الشعب سيقدم المزيد من الشهداء
	   	قال الدكتور عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة: "إن الشعب  سيقدم المزيد من الشهداء، فثمن الحرية ليس قليلا وكلنا سنموت والموت الذي  نحرص عليه، هو الموت الشريف".  	وأضاف خلال كلمته من على منصة رابعة العدوية: "الذين يعطون أوامر وخارطة  طريق للناس لا يعلمون أنهم استيقظوا في 25 يناير، وهم يتوهمون أنهم سيلصقون  تهم القتل والبلطجة بالإسلاميين لن يفلحوا وأمن الدولة والبلطجية  والمخابرات هم من يقومون بذلك".
* *
	مصدر الوطن  	   *​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل..إخلاء جميع مباني «مجلس الدولة» قبل بيان «الجيش»*

 
           July 03 2013 16:36:15















                       	أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بمجلس الدولة أنه تم إخلاء مبنى مجلس الدولة من  العاملين ، وجميع المستشارين ، ومنع دخول أي شخص بداخلة ، وذلك قبل ساعات  من بيان الجيش المقرر إذاعته اليوم .  	وكانت بعض الدوائر قد أدت عملها اليوم ،وعند الساعة الواحد تم تأجيل باقي  القضايا لجلسة الغد الخميس .  	ووفقا لمصادر بالمجلس ، فقد جاء هذا القرار خوفا على حياة العاملين ،خاصة  بعد أن أنهوا عملهم ،فقررنا - والكلام علي لسان المصدر- غلق المجلس منذ  الساعة الواحدة ظهرا حتى يستطيع العمال الوصول الى منازلهم آمنين نظرا  للأحداث التي تمر بالبلاد .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*«الخارجية»:  الوزارة ستظل على عهدها وفية للوطن ولشعب مصر العظيم من خلال الاستمرار  على نهجها في الدفاع الدائم عن مصالح الوطن العليا وأمنه القومي*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*  عاجل رد فعل الحرية والعدالة على حوار الجيش *
*2013-07-03 16:35:34* *
* 

*



* 
  [COLOR=black !important]*   	«الحرية والعدالة» يرفض دعوة الجيش للحوار  	   	قالت مصادر عسكرية وحزبية إن حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، رفض، الأربعاء، دعوة للاجتماع مع الفريق أول عبد الفتاح  السيسي، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، القائد العام للقوات المسلحة.  	وقال وليد الحداد، القيادي بالحزب: «إحنا ما بنروحش دعوة مع حد، إحنا لنا  رئيس وبس».
* *
	المصرى اليوم  *​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2013)

*
07/03/2013 - 16:06


قال المتحدث العسكري إن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة تعقد حالياً   لقاءات مع عدد من الرموز الدينية والوطنية والسياسية والشبابية وسوف يتم   إصدار بيان فور الإنتهاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*أعلن الدكتور أحمد عارف المتحدث الرسمى باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، اليوم الأربعاء، انشقاقه عن الجماعة.

وقال “عارف” في تعليق على صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي “فيس بوك”: “إنهم يلقون بنا داخل حرب أمام الشعب وجها لوجه، ويقضون على تاريخ الجماعة المشرف، لذلك أعلن انشقاقي عن الجماعة.. لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد”.
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

قناة 25 يناير تضع شارة سوداء مكتوب عليهاء شهداء الشرعية
تشير بها الى مؤيدين مرسى
قناة ارهابية


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*Time is Up



*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

*سقوط أول شهيد لـ"تمرد" على يد ميليشات الإخوان




الأربعاء, 03 يوليو 2013 15:14





كتبت : مروة عباس
نعت حملة "تمرد" بكل الأسى والحزن سقوط  أول شهيد من أعضاء الحملة منذ بداية أحداث 30 يونيو، وهو الشهيد "عمرو عبد  الرحمن" .. عضو لجنة الفرز ، و احد أنشط أعضاء الحملة .
وسقط الشهيد خلال الاشتباكات التي حدثت في  منطقة بين السرايات ، أمس إثر إصابته بطلق ناري في الرأس على يد ميليشات  الإخوان التي انطلقت لتقتل و ترهب المتظاهرين بالشوارع عقب خطاب "مرسي"  الذي فقد كل أشكال الشرعية و خرج ليدعى لنفسه حقوق غير موجودة و أعطى إشارة  البدء في بحور الدم و الاقتتال بالشوارع المصرية.
وقالت الحملة على صفحتها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي : إن الحملة تنعى كل  شهيد مصري سقط بسبب دعوة مرسي للعنف وتحريض قيادات جماعته على القتل .
وأكدت الحملة تمرد على أنها دائماً كانت تعلن أن الدم المصري كله حرام و  يتحمل مسئوليته كاملة محمد مرسي العياط و جماعته ممن يتمسكون بسلطة لم تعد  لهم بعد خروج ملايين المصريين في ثورة شهد بها العالم أجمع .
وأضافت : بينما يستمر مرسي وجماعته في انتهاج خط الاقتتال و الإرهاب  الداخلي و الاستقواء بالخارج وعلى رأسها الإدارة الأمريكية وسفارتيها في  مصر ولا يعنياه موت المصريين وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .
وطالبت القيادات الأمنية في مصر بحماية المتظاهرين من بطش ملشيات مرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*نزول عربيات العمليات الخاصة عند مدينة الاعلام*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*‏
*







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*استنفار تام للجيش في سيناء *
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

*مفاجأة..استطلاع لبوابة الحرية والعدالة يعلن رفض غالبية الشعب لمرسى

                           الأربعاء، 3 يوليو  2013 - 16:14





                             صورة من استطلاع لبوابة الحرية والعدالة                         
 كتبت  دينا عبد العليم




فى مفاجأة غير متوقعة، أعلنت بوابة الحرية والعدالة وفاة حكم  الدكتور محمد   مرسى فى وقت يقول فيه خطاب جماعة الإخوان إن غالبية الشعب  المصرى راض عن   حكم "مرسى" فقد أجرت بوابة موقع الحرية والعدالة التابع لحزب  الحرية   والعدالة الزراع السياسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمشاركة مع  موقع   "أخبارك" استطلاع رأى على بوابته الإلكترونية عن أداء الرئيس محمد  مرسى   بعد عام من الحكم تحت عنوان "فات 365 يوم"، وشارك فى الإستفتاء حتى  كتابة   هذه السطور 21122 وجأت النتيجة معلنة رسوب مرسى بنسبة 61% مقابل 39%  يرون   نجاحه.

وشمل الاستطلاع استبيان عام عن مدى توافق الشعب مع حكم مرسى فقال أغلبية    القراء بنسبة 55% أنه يعارضونه ويرفضونه، مقابل 45% مؤيد، بالإضافة إلى    الإستطلاع المفصل الذى قسمته البواية إلى ملفات إدارة الحكم فى مصر    والقرارات التى اتخذها مرسى وهى ملف المرور الذى حصل فيه مرسى على 27%،    واستعادة الأمن للشارع وحصل فيه على 26%، وتوفير الخدمات مثل "مياه _ بنزين    _ سولار _ كهرباء" وحصل فيه على 26%، ثم جاء ملف النظافة والقضاء على    القمامة وحصل فيه على نسبة 32%، ثم ملف توفير وجودة الخبز وحصل فيه على    نسبة 48%، ثم عزل المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى والفريق سامى عنان وحصل فيه على    64% وتعتبر هى النسبة الأكبر التى حصل عليها.

جاء بعد ذلك الإعلان الدستورى وعزل النائب العام السابق الدكتور عبد المجيد    محمود وحصل مرسى فى هذا الملف على 46%، ثم ملف الفصل بين السلطات وحماية    مؤسسات الدولة وحصل فيه مرسى على نسبة 38%، ثم ملف طرح الدستور  للإستفتاء   ومدى توافق المصريين عليه وكانت نسبة الرئيس فيه 35%، ثم ملف  إختياره   للمستشارين والمساعدين ورئيس الحكومة وكانت نسبته 28%، وبعده جاء  ملف   السياسة الخارجية والعلاقات الدولية وحصل فيه مرسى على نسبة 37%،  وأخيرا   ملف تعامل الرئيس مع المشروعات القوميةالتى تجلب الاستثمار لمصر  مثل محور   قناة السويس وتصنيع سيارات مصرية وحصل فيه على نسبة 46%.

وقد حثت البوابة زوارها على المشاركة حيث كتبت "كن إيجابيا وشارك برأيك"،    وكان الاستطلاع مختلف نوعيا حيث صممته البوابة على طريقة إمتحان مقسم إلى    12 مادة وعلى المشارك إعطاء الرئيس مرسى النسبة التى يراها فى هذه المدة    سواء صفر فى المائة أو 25% أو 50% أو 75% أو 100%، ثم تظهر نتيجة  الإستفتاء   كليا وفى كل ملف على حدى.

وقد فتحت البوابة بابها للتعليق من جانب القراء على هذه النتيجة فكانت    التعليقات متفاوته أيضا حيث قال أحد مؤيدى الرئيس "أرى أن يكمل مرسى فترة    رئاسته وهذا ليس لاننى مقتنع بتصرفاته وقراراته ولكن مع الظرف المحيطة به    فى الفترة السابقة صعبة جدا والمعارضة ليست بالمعارضة الشريفة التى تعارض    من اجل مصالح البلد ولكن هذا لا يعفيه من المسئولية ....لكننى لو مضت  اربع   سنوات لا اظننى انى سوف انتخب محمد مرسى مرة اخرى"، وقال أخر "هذا  تقييم   غير عادل لأن الرئيس محمد مرسى لم يأخذ فرصته أساسا حتى نقيمه.  قيمنا مبارك   بعد 30 عام ولم يعجبنا فعزلناه, ومرسى بدأنا نقيمه من أول  يوم ولم نأخذ  فى  الاعتبار حالة البلاد عندما تسلم كلاهما الرئاسة. الفوضى  التى وعد بها   مبارك وفلوله المسيطرين بأموالهم على كل مراكز القوة فى  البلاد من قضاء   وإعلام"، وقال ثالث "المعارضة الشرسة لم تسمح لمرسى أن  يفعل شيئا ( ترفض   الحوار - لاتقدم الحلول - لاتتبنى أى مشاريع تنموية من  اجل الوطن - ترعى   البلاك بلوك -تتجه للسخرية الهدامة ........... ) مع  ذكر انها أول معارضة   فى العالم بدأت معارضتها قبل أن يمسك الرئيس الحكم  رسميا أى قبل أن يحلف   اليمين الدستوري".
وعلى الجانب الأخر قال الرافضين لحكم مرسى حيث قال أحد المعارضين "انا لست    ضد الرئيس مرسى بصفه شخصيه ولكنى لا أرضى بالظلم والآن يوجد ظلم واقع على    مصر ولو عدنا الى زمن سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب وعرضنا عليه حال البلد لكان   طالب  الرئيس بالرحيل لان سيدنا عمر يسعى لتحقيق العدل دائما، وأنا أؤكد   على  اننى اريد مصلحه مصر فى المقام الاول"، وقال أخر "إننى أرى من وجهة   نظرى أن  السيد المحترم رئيس الجمهورية فشل فشلا كبيرا ويجب عليه هوا   وجماعته وحزبه  البعد عن الرئاسه والرجوع لصف المعارضة"، وقال ثالث "أنا لم   أر أى جديد  ولست وحدى أرى ذلك ولكن وجودة فى السلطة مثل عدمه".






اليوم السابع*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

بيبيعوا عصيان فى رابعة العدوية .. السلمية حلوة مفيش كلام
​


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*‏
*








​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

* صورة لحظة القبض على حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل


*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]




​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*عـــاجل جــدا من رئاسه الجمهوريه والبيان الاخير لها ورد فعل المتواجدون بالاستوديو







[YOUTUBE]PLg6Zc7Csz0[/YOUTUBE]

الرئاسه تدعوا لتشكيل حكومه تدير الانتخابات الرئاسيه 
وتشكيل لجنه للاشراف علي الدستور 
وعضو تمرد الوقت فات 
​*


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2013)

*عــاجـل : وضع الرئيس محمد مرسى تحت الإقامة الجبرية تمهيداَ لنقل السلطة الشرعية للبلاد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل: السلفية الجهادية تعلن النفير العام وتصدر فتوي بـ جواز قتال المعارضة والجيش والشرطة ومنع الأنقلاب علي مرسي

    البديل
*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*قال مصدر أمني، في تصريحات خاصة، لـ«المصري اليوم»، إن سلطات المطار  تلقت قوائم من القوات المسلحة، بمنع كل من الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس  الجمهورية، والدكتور محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،  وخيرت الشاطر، النائب الأول للمرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،  والدكتور عصام العريان، زعيم الأغلبية في مجلس الشورى، والدكتور محمد  البلتاجي، عضو هيئة مكتب الإرشاد، والدكتور صفوت حجازي، الداعية الإسلامي  المعروف، والمهندس أبو العلا ماضي، رئيس حزب الوسط ، وعصام سلطان، نائب  رئيس حزب الوسط، ومحمد العمدة، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، من مغادرة البلاد.*
*وأضاف المصدر الأمني، أن الأجهزة الأمنية، قامت بتعميم جميع الإخطارات على جميع الموانئ والمطارات على مستوى الجمهورية.*
*وكانت سلطات المطار تلقت، الثلاثاء، تعليمات شفاهية بمنع رموز القوى السياسية، إلا بعد الرجوع إلى مديريهم بوزارة الداخلية.*


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أعلن الدكتور أحمد عارف المتحدث الرسمى باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، اليوم الأربعاء، انشقاقه عن الجماعة.*
> 
> *وقال “عارف: “إنهم يلقون بنا داخل حرب أمام الشعب وجها لوجه، ويقضون على تاريخ الجماعة المشرف، لذلك أعلن انشقاقي عن الجماعة.. لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد”.*



*غير مقتنع  بمن  يلقي  بنفسه  قبل  لحظات  الغرق.*

*ف هذا  لينجو  بنفسه  من  المساءله فيما بعد.*

*وقد  يصبح  من الخلايا النائمه.*

​


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عاجل: السلفية الجهادية تعلن النفير العام وتصدر فتوي بـ جواز قتال المعارضة والجيش والشرطة ومنع الأنقلاب علي مرسي
> 
> البديل
> *
> ...


مش بنخاااااااااف يا كابتن


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

الجيش اتعدى  من مرسى مواعيدة بقت زفت هههههه


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2013)

*قناة الحياة *​

*تحديد إقامة "مرسي" ووضعه تحت الإقامة الجبرية *​ 
*ومنع "سلطان" و"العريان" من السفر للأردن*​ 

الرئيسية > لحظة بلحظة

الأربعاء 03.07.2013 - 05:20 م 


كتب محمود كارم 

أكدت مصادر خاصة لقناة الحياة إنه تم تحديد إقامة الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية 
*ووضعه تحت الإقامة الجبرية،* 
كما تم منع عصام العريان القيادي بالجماعة وعصام سلطان نائب رئيس حزب الوسط، من السفر على متن الرحلة الجوية الأردنية رقم 506.

جدير بالذكر أن القوات المسلحة تعقد حاليا اجتماعا مع القوى السياسية والوطنية للوصول إلى حل بشأن الأزمة الحالية ومن المقرر الخروج ببيان بعد قليل.


_صدى البلد _​.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

* 
*





​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

* عاجل | الكتاتني في اتصال هاتفي لـ دريم : أعلن انشقاقي عن جماعة الإخوان وحث الدكتور مرسي على الاستقالة فوراً واني برئ من اي دماء
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

* الحرس الجمهورى فى ماسبيرو
*




​


----------



## اليعازر (3 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> * عاجل | الكتاتني في اتصال هاتفي لـ دريم : أعلن انشقاقي عن جماعة الإخوان وحث الدكتور مرسي على الاستقالة فوراً واني برئ من اي دماء
> *



*الجرذان تقفز من السفينة​*
.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد‏
*

* أهم ما جاء فى تصريحات الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل على قناة أمجاد منذ قليل :

 متابعة : محمد النويهي

 أسأل الله أن يكون إحتشاد الناس بهذه الصورة سد لثغرة وقلب للموازين 

 أرفض أن يستغفلنا الناس ويقتلوننا ويقولن ثورة سلمية 

 هناك قتل منظم وحرق منظم والشرطة تحميهم وهذا عار فى التاريخ على الاثوار الحقيقين الفرحين بحشد الفلول حولهم 

 ثورة 30 يونيو ثورة تعمد إلى القتل والحرق وبصورة منظمة 

 من المؤسف ان يستدرج شباب للمطالبة بالمجهول! بيقولوا رئيس محكمة الدستورية ييجي رئيس للبلد وهما مش عارفين اسمه اصلا 

 كل ما قبل 30 يونيو كان تمهيدا له ، والآن أنظروا لأزمات الكهرباء والبنزين أنتهت .. فلماذا ؟! 

 ما أضر بالرئيس هى كلمات تم صناعتها إعلمايا مثل " الأخونة " و الآن لا نرى شيئا لما كانوا يسمونه الأخونة 

 الصراع الآن وبكل وضوح حول قضية الهوية الإسلامية وبلا شك ، ويكفيك أن تنظر لتأصيلات قوى الحراك المعارض لتعرف هذا 

 أجب أن أسجل للتاريخ هؤلاء الساقطين الذى ظهر وجههم الحقيقى أمام الناس وقبل هذا أمام الله 

 ذكرت منذ أسابيع أن مجرد خروج السيسى بتصريحات ليست من صلاحياته سواء كانت  جيدة أو سيئة ستأتى بما بعدها من تدخلات وهانحن نرى بأعيننا 

 لا أوافق تمام أن يكون القرار العسكرى هو المحرك لمصير البلد 

 أنادى الإخوان والإسلاميين أن صححوا تصوراتكم وحددوها لان الإطارات العامة جعلت ألا يتوافق أحد معكم

 فريضة الدفاع عن الحق قائمة مهما كانت الظروف والأحوال

*


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر سيادي *
*وضع مرسى قيد الإقامة الجبرية *
*وسحب هواتفه المحمولة*​ 
الرئيسية > لحظة بلحظة 

الأربعاء 03.07.2013 - 05:34 م 

قالت مصادر سيادية إنه تم وضع الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية تحت الإقامة الجبرية ولم تحدد مكانه حتى الآن. 

وأضافت المصادر فى تصريحات خاصة لـ " لصدى البلد " ان *القوات المسلحة قامت بسحب الهواتف الشخصية* منه لمنع أى اتصالات معه .

وقالت المصادر إنه خلال الدقائق القادمة سوف يتم إلقاء بيان القوات المسلحة على الشعب المصرى .


.


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر: بيان القوات المسلحة للشعب فى الثامنة والنصف مساء*

                           الأربعاء، 3 يوليو  2013 - 17:51






                             الفريق السيسى                         
 كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى


 
علمت "اليوم السابع" من مصادر مطلعة أن بيان القيادة العامة  للقوات المسلحة تعليقًا على انتهاء المهلة المحددة، لتنفيذ مطالب الشعب  المصرى والجماهير المحتشدة فى الميادين، سيكون فى الساعة الثامنة والنصف  مساء اليوم الأربعاء. 

وأكدت المصادر أن البيان سوف يحقق مطالب الشعب المصرى، ويحدد خارطة طريق للمستقبل خلال الفترة المقبلة.


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

لسة 8 وونص
يخرب بيت كدة


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> لسة 8 وونص
> يخرب بيت كدة


 
*أعصابك ... هدي نفسك *

*ده مش دستور مسلوق هههههههههههههه *

.


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

مشهد مثل هذا الا يستجيب لة ملك الملوك


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *أعصابك ... هدي نفسك *
> 
> *ده مش دستور مسلوق هههههههههههههه *
> 
> .


يا استاذنا مش كدة
انا برة من 9 الصبح وعاوز اروح
ازيط بس مع الناس شويةواروح اغير هدومى
نفسى استحمى ههههههه


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2013)

نيويورك تايمز 
*اعتقال قادة الإخوان* 
الهاربين من سجن وادي النطرون ​


عبدالمنعم حلاوة 

أكدت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز الأمريكية أن الرئيس محمد مرسي قيد الإقامة الجبرية 
وتم اتخاذ إجراءات لمنعه من السفر، بالإضافة إلى المرشد العام لجماعة "محمد بديع" ونائب المرشد خيرت الشاطر، وعدد من قيادات جماعة الإخوان.

وقال مراسل الصحيفة في مصر "ديفيد دي بتريك على حسابه الشخصي على تويتر، انه حصل من مصادر لم يكشف عنها، أنه *سيتم اعتقال أيضا جميع قيادات جماعة **الإخوان* *المتهمين* في قضية الهروب من سجن وادي النطرون.


_صدى البلد _​.


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*ترددت أنباء عن لسان معرضة مقربة من الشخصيات المشاركة فى اجتماع القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة مع القوى الوطنية، أن الجميع اتفقوا على إقرار خريطة طريق تتضمن مرحلة انتقالية جديدة ، تضم مجلس انتقالى يشمل رئيس المحكمة الدستورية والدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور و محمود بدر مؤسس حركة تمرد ، و شخصيات عامة اخرى ، كما سيتم اسناد تشكيل حكومة جديدة للدكتور كمال الجنزورى، و تشكيل لجنة لوضع دستور جديد، مع تجميد الدستور الحالى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*كشف مصدر بالحرس الجمهورى الخاص بالرئيس، أنه تم منع أى مقابلات خاصة بالرئيس محمد مرسى داخل دار الحرس الجمهورى، إلا من 8 شخصيات فقط، وهم الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، وعبد الفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع، وأحمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، ومدير عام المخابرات المصرية، والدكتور عصام الحداد، مساعد الرئيس للشئون الخارجية، والدكتورة باكينام، مساعد الرئيس للشئون السياسية، والدكتور أيمن على، مستشار الرئيس لشئون المصريين بالخارج، وأحمد عبد العاطى، مدير مكتب الرئيس، وخالد القزاز، سكرتير الرئيس.

وأكد المصدر أنه لم يتم تحديد إقامة الرئيس بشكل كامل حيث ينص تحديد الإقامة على منع مقابلات الرئيس نهائيا، مشيرا إلى أنه تم وضع الرئيس على قائمة الممنوعين من السفر، إلا بموافقة الجهات السيادية، وتم إبلاغ جميع المطارات للتأهب.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*انتهى، منذ قليل، اجتماع الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع، القائد العام للقوات المسلحة مع ممثلى القوى السياسية للاتفاق على خارطة الطريق، التى أعلنت القوات المسلحة اعتزامها الخروج بها قبل يومين.

وعلم "اليوم السابع" أنه يجرى حالياً إعداد الخطاب الذى من المقرر أن يلقيه الفريق السيسى بعد قليل، ورجحت مصادر أن يحضر شيخ الأزهر الدكتور أحمد الطيب، إلقاء البيان.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*طائرات تحوم فى سماء العريش وقوات الجيش والشرطة فى حالة استنفار أمنى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*حرق العلم الأمريكى بميدان الأربعين بالسويس*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

امريكا لفظت مرسى واصدرت بيان الان بمثابه الصدمه

[YOUTUBE]gO0pcEE_OFM[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*جددت حركه فتح الفلسطينيه تحذيرها لحركه حماس الفلسطينيه بعدم التدخل في الشئون الداخلية لمصر والدول العربيه الاخري وخاصه في ضوء التطورات الجاريه حاليا في مصر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*كشفت مصادر من داخل مجلس الوزراء أن الدكتور هشام قنديل ، رئيس مجلس الوزراء جمع كافة متعلقاته وأوراقه الهامة أثناء انتقاله لممارسة مهام عمله بهيئة الاستثمار ، من بينها كافة الخطابات الخاصة بينه وبين الرئاسة وغيرها من الأوراق والمستندات الأخرى الخاصة به وذلك تحسبا لإقاله الحكومة فى أى وقت. 

وفى سياق متصل قال أحد اعضاء النقابة العامة للعاملين بمجلس الوزراء أن هناك ما يقرب من 3 حقائب تم خروجها من مجلس الوزراء بمعرفة رئيس الوزراء وهو ما استدعى تشكيل لجنة من العاملين بالمجلس لمنع خروج أى أوراق أو مستندات بالمجلس.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*الجيش يتسلم مبنى ماسبيرو

[YOUTUBE]y2nokhSBEBI[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*أكد الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الازهر، أن مصر أغلي من أن تُسفك فيها دماء أبنائها تحت أي شعار. ولفت الطيب في تصريح صحفي إلي أن موقف الأزهر هو الانحياز لشعب مصر الأصيل والحفاظ على وحدة المصريين، وحُرمة الدم المصري هو منهج الأزهر وتاريخه دائمًا، ومصر تستحق من الجميع موقفًا وطنيًّا صادقًا.   *


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*تمكنت  قوات الإدارة العامة لشرطة النقل والمواصلات، من ضبط شخصين وبحوزتهما  قنبلة يدوية و2 فرد خرطوش وطبنجة و19 طلقة نارية وقناع أسود.*
* واستطاعت  الخدمات الأمنية التابعة للإدارة العامة لشرطة النقل والمواصلات المعينة  لملاحظة الحالة الأمنية وتأمين المواطنين مرتادى محطات قطارات السكك  الحديدية، ضبط "سامح ر.م" سن 76 ومقيم بمدينة السلام وبحوزته قنبلة يدوية  جاهزة للانفجار، وطبنجة و16 طلقة نارية، ومحمد م.ع" ومقيم بالشرقية وبحوزته  2 فرد خرطوش.*
* وقال  مصدر أمنى إن المتهم الأول هو أحد العناصر الجهادية العائدة من اليمن  حديثا، وتم ضبطه فى محطة مصر، وكان يستعد لتفجير محطة مترو السادات  المرتكزة أسفل ميدان التحرير.*​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

سادت فرحة عارمة بين أصحاب محال وأهالى  كل الشوارع المؤدية  لميدان  التحرير ، وذلك عقب الإعلان عن تحديد الإقامة  الحبرية للرئيس مرسي ،  الأمر  الذي أشعل سماء الميدان والشوارع المحيطه به  بالألعاب النارية.

  فيما صرخ الأهالي مع المتظاهرين فرحا وتبادلوا الاحضان مع التصفيق الحار فور إعلان تلك الأخبار.​


----------



## apostle.paul (3 يوليو 2013)

*مبروك مقدما لشعبى الاصيل ... قريبا ببلدى لانعم بها  
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

فين باقى الشله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 22 ( الأعضاء 6 والزوار 16)
*سمعان الاخميمى*, ‏*اليعازر*+, ‏*candy shop*, ‏*fredyyy*, ‏Koptisch


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*فورين بوليسى: 500 من المارينز يتأهبون لإجلاء الرعايا الأمريكان بمصر​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*الجيش يغلق شارع الطيران للفصل بين متظاهرى "رابعة" و"الحرس الجمهورى"​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*المنطقة الجنوبية العسكرية" تنشر مدرعاتها بأٍسيوط​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*وصول مدرعات الجيش لجامعة القاهرة بعد تجدد الاشتباكات*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2013)

أنا أتحادييه....


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى : طوارئ فى كل وحدات الجيش بحلول الساعة الثامنة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*رويترز: تحركات للجيش قرب قصر الرئاسة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر مقرب من مرسى: الرئيس فى عزلة فعلية *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*انتشار قوات المظلات والصاعقة والعمليات الخاصة فى صلاح سالم​*


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مبروك مقدما لشعبى الاصيل ... قريبا ببلدى لانعم بها
> *


الله يبارك فيك 
عظيمه يا مصر  يا ام الدنيا 
كنتى وحشانى اوى 
بحبك يا اغلى اسم فى الوجود
​*https://www.facebook.com/groups/492452380542/
*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*القوات المسلحة تغلق كوبرى الجامعة قبل دقائق قليلة من إذاعة بيان السيسى



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

ألقت قوة من الأمن الوطنى والعمليات الخاصة وبدعم من الشرطة العسكرية ومديرية أمن مطروح على الدكتور محمد بديع مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بقرية الأندلسية بمرسى مطروح فجر اليوم، وترحيله للقاهرة والتحفظ عليه فى مكان أمن


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*




​*


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

عـــــــــاجل القبض على مرشد الاخوان محمد بديع​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*أكد مصدر من الحرس الجمهورى أن الحرس الجمهورى يلتزم بتعليمات القائد العام للقوات المسلحة الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى.
وأضاف المصدر: "مسئوليتنا هى حماية الرئيس بغض النظر عن انتمائه، وننتظر التعليمات حيال الرئيس محمد مرسى، ولحين هذا الوقت مهمتنا حمايته وحماية أسرته".*


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*مصفحات الجيش المصري تنتشر بالقرب من تجمعات للإسلاميين عند جامعة القاهرة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*مرسي يرفض الذهاب ويصر علي مقابله السيسي وعدم خروجه من القصر الجمهوري
 اللي بعد الحصول .............

علي شهاده خبره بالسنه اللي اشتغلها رئيس

هروب من حالة التوتر والإنتظار*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*قوات الجيش تغلق الطرق المؤدية لرابعة العدوية



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرسي يرفض الذهاب ويصر علي مقابله السيسي وعدم خروجه من القصر الجمهوري*
> * اللي بعد الحصول .............*
> 
> *علي شهاده خبره بالسنه اللي اشتغلها رئيس*
> ...


 
*فعلا  رئيس  جاهل *

*منه  لله  اللي  جابه*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قوات الجيش تغلق الطرق المؤدية لرابعة العدوية*​​​​


*منتهي  الحكمه والعقل*
​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*




 *
* كثفت قوات الجيش الثالث منذ قليل انتشارها والتحرك بمحيط  ديوان عام محافظة السويس، وفى مختلف الميادين وذلك قبل خطاب الفريق أول عبد  الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع، القائد العام للقوات المسلحة، المتوقع أن يصدر  خلال الساعات القادمة. *

* ويعد هذا التحرك الأول من نوعه أن يتم الدفع بجميع القوت المتمركزة  بالديوان العام إلى جميع الشوارع والميادين مع عمل كردون حول الديوان العام  للمحافظة، ومجمع المحاكم ومديرية أمن السويس ومبنى الأمن الوطنى.*

* من جانبه قال مصدر عسكرى لـ"اليوم السابع" إن هذه التحركات تأتى فى إطار  التأمين وأحكام الرقابة على السويس بالكامل، موضحا لن نسمح بأى تهاون  بالفوضى ونشر الرعب عقب إلقاء الخطاب المرتقب.*

* وأضاف أن القوات المسلحة ممثلة فى الجيش الثالث تؤمن بالمجرى الملاحى لقناة  السويس بحدود محافظة السويس وسيناء، بالإضافة إلى المجرى الملاحى للقناة  وموانئ السويس الأربعة " بور توفيق – العين السخنة – الأدبية – الزيتيات "،  بالإضافة إلى شركات البترول.*

* 



*

* 



*

* 



*

* 



*

* 



*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

*تعليمات لأعضاء مجلس الشورى
" ريحيوا شوية "
:smile01
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*اليوم السابع: أكدت مصادر من المعارضة التى حضرت اجتماع القوى الوطنية مع القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة، صحة المعلومة التى تواردت منذ قليل بان الدكتور كمال الجنزورى سيتولى رئاسة الحكومة الجديدة ، وأشارت إلى انه سيتم تعطيل العمل بالدستور لحين وضع دستور جديد وحل مجلس الشورى ، وحل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين . *


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر بالحرس الجمهورى :نقل مرسى إلى مكان تابع لوزارة الدفاع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*تمرد‎
قالت مصادر مطلعة لموقع تمرد أن من المتوقع ان تقوم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بنشر عدد من الفيديوهات علي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي الفيس بوك وتويتر واليوتيوب لاشخاص يرتدون الزي العسكري للجيش المصري ويعلنوا انفصالهم ...... مثلما حدث فى سوريا .... انهم سيحاولون التشكيك فى القوات المسلحة ..... فانتبهوا*


----------



## SALVATION (3 يوليو 2013)

انباء عن التلفزيون المصرى نقلاً عن أ.ش.أ :: 

شيخ الأزهر والبابا و البرادعى .. سيلقون بيانا مشتركاً للشعب .. سيعلنون فيه خارطة الطريق التى اتفقت عليها مع الجيش​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*نقل أسرة مرسى من "الحرس الجمهورى" إلى مكان غير معلوم دون حراسة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*معتصمو رابعة يؤدون تدريبات قتالية ويهتفون لمرسى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*علمت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط إن شيخ الأزهر الدكتور احمد الطيب وبابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية البابا تواضروس ورئيس حزب الدستور الدكتور محمد البرادعى .​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*قوات الجيش تغلق طريق الأوتوستراد أمام السيارات وتسمح بمرور المواطنين​*


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*أكدت مصادر سيادية ان سبب تأخر الجيش في إصدار بيانه حتى الآن هو التأكيد من انتشار الجيش بجميع مناطق ومحافظات ومدن الجمهورية لفرض السيطرة الأمنية ومنع اية تجاوزات من الممكن ان تقع بعد البيان.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*قالت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط الرسمية المصرية اليوم الأربعاء، إن خارطة الطريق التى من المنتظر أن يعلنها شيخ الأزهر وبابا الأقباط والقيادى بالمعارضة محمد البرادعى ستتضمن مرحلة انتقالية قصيرة تجرى بعدها انتخابات رئاسية وبرلمانية.

وقالت "من المقرر أن تتضمن خارطة الطريق الخطوات المستقبلية لإدارة مصر خلال مرحلة انتقالية قصيرة يتم بعدها إجراء انتخابات رئاسية وبرلمانية".ِ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*وصول عناصر من الجيش والشرطة إلى محيط قصر القبة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*الجيش قام الان باغلاق طريق النصر من امام المنصه *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

* تحيا مصر
مبروووووووووووووووك الحريه لمصر 

*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى بالقليوبية على أن هناك تحركات مكثفة من قبل أجهزة الأمن بالتنسيق مع القوات الخاصة وحدات مكافحة الإرهاب ووحده 777 التابعة للقوات المسلحة، بتمشيط بعض مناطق التى شهدت فى الأيام الأخيرة مجموعة من أشخاص مجهولين يتخذون من مساكنهم وكرا لتنفيذ عمليات من شانها تهدد أمن البلاد، وتم رصدهم وصدر استئذان النيابة العامة للقبض عليهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*المنيا تستغيث




​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*صرح مصدر مسئول بقوات الحرس الجمهورى أنه تم نقل الدكتور محمد مرسى الرئيس السابق لمصر إلى مكان تابع لوزارة الدفاع والتحفظ على جميع مستشاريه تمهيداَ لإعلان بيان القوات المسلحة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*يا جماعه التحرير انهارده غير كل يوم *
*الروح اللي فيه مشوفتهاش قبل كده *

*والجيش مأمن الطرق بشكل رهيب *
*انا شوفت بنفسي متظاهرين النهضه اللي عند الجامعه *
*متحاصرين حصار لو فكروا يعلو صوتهم هيتفرموا *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*البيان بيتزاااااااااااااااااااااااااع
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*إقصاء مرسى وتعيين رئيس المحكمة الدستورية  رئيسا للبلاد​*


----------



## thebreak-up (3 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إقصاء مرسى وتعيين رئيس المحكمة الدستورية  رئيسا للبلاد​*



*شكرا ياااااااااااارب، شكرا يااااااااااااارب، شكرا ياااااااااااارب. *


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

مبررررررررررووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمصر
السيسى  دخل التاريخ بوطنيتة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

*إشطة ياسيسى
رااااااااااائع 

*​


----------



## zezza (3 يوليو 2013)

اشكرك يا رب 
الشعب اسسقط النظام 
و الاحلى غلق قناة 25


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

حركة تمرد  دخلت التاريخ ايضا انها انقذت مصر من هذ الفاشية الدينية


----------



## thebreak-up (3 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إشطة ياسيسى
> رااااااااااائع
> 
> *​



*عبود، هل عزل الرئيس ساري المفعول ام يحتاج موافقة من جهة ما؟؟؟؟*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

مبروك لمصــــــــــر

ماكنش ينفع اتأخر ومأقولهاش​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

تسويد  شاشة قناة 25​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*الشارع مليااااااااان ضرب نار وزغاريت *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يوليو 2013)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

النهاردة عيد

النهاردة تسجيل إنتصار مصر على جماعة الاخوان 


مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك​*


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

مبروك لمصر وشعب مصر العظيم 
مبروك الحريه لاعظم بلد
مصر اطهرت من الاعداء اللى نسونا الفرحه 
رجعت الفرحه من تانى لاغلى اسم فى الوجود 
ام الدنيا مصر الغاليه 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*أمن ‏حماس يغلق الأنفاق على حدود غزة بشكل تام، وانتشار دبابات مصرية على الجانب المصري من الحدود*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

اطلاق نار فى الشوارع عندنا بشكل هيستيرى

فرحاً بالخطاب 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*انا خلصت الرصاص اللي معايا 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

'التحالف الوطني' في رابعة العدوية يزعم: الجيش رفض ضغوط 'تمرد' و'الإنقاذ' من أجل الانقلاب علي الشرعية


كفايه بقى هو بالوراثه ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*مرسى صار ماضى ...... ذهب ..... وسيضعه التاريخ فى الموضع الذى يستحقه .... ليباركك الرب يا مصر .... وليحفظك من كل سوء ....*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

"سكاي نيوز": تم نقل مرسي إلى مكان آمن تحت سيطرة الجيش​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

الجيش ينشر قوات إضافية حول «رابعة العدوية» و«النهضة»
​


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

نازل الميدااااااان احتفل 
مبرررررررررووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

"بوابة الأهرام" تنشر النص الكامل لبيان القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 


تلقت القوات المسلحةالرسالة التى أطلقها المواطنون من كل قرى مصر وربوعها، وفهم الدعوة الوطنية التى كلفه بها الملايين التى خرجت فى مظاهراتها.

بذلت القوات المسلحة خلال الأيام الماضية جهودا وطنية لاحتواء المصلحة الوطنية بين كل القوى السياسية بما فيها مؤسسة الرئاسة، وكشف أنه منذ نوفمبر الماضى عرض لقاء وطنى يلم الشمل.

عرضت تقدير إستراتيجى بأهم التحديات والمخاطر التى تواجه الوطن على المستوى الاقتصادى والاجتماعى والسياسى ورؤية القوات المسلحة للخروج من الأزمة الراهنة.

فى الظروف الحالية اجتمعت القيادة العامة بالرئيس فى يوم 22 نوفمبر فى قصر القبة وأبدت رفضها لتهديد وترويع الشعب المصرى والتقليل من شأن مؤسسات الدولة.

خطاب الرئيس بالأمس، جاء بما لا يلبى ولا يتوافق تلبية طموح جموع الشعب, مما دفع بالقوات المسلحة من واجباتها الوطنية الاجتماع مع كل القوى دون إقصاء لأحد.

وكشف أن خارطة الطريق:

تعطيل الدستور

يؤدى رئيس المحكمة الدستورية اليمين أمام المحكمة الدستورية

يعين رئيسا للجمهورية رئيس المحكمة الدستورية

تشكيل مجلس وزراء مصغر

الانتهاء من إقرار قانون مجلس النواب لسرعة انتخاب مجلس النواب

وضع ميثاق شرف للإعلام

اتخاذ الإجراءات التنفيذية لدمج الشباب فى المواقع التنفيذية واتخاذ القرار

تشكيل لجنة مصالحة وطنية بين كل الفئات.

تهيب القوات المسلحة بالشعب المصرى التظاهر السلمى وعدم اللجوء للعنف وتحذر أنها ستتصدى بالتعاون مع الداخلية بكل حسم لكل من يخرج على السلمية.

وتوجه القوات المسلحة التحية لرجال القوات المسلحة والشرطة والقضاء الشرفاء المخلصين على دورهم الوطني العظيم وتضحياتهم المستمر للحفاظ على أمن وسلامة مصر وشعبها العظيم.

حفظ الله مصر وشعبها العظيم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


للذكرى المشاركة دى رقم 2000
.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*النص الكامل لبيان القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة*​
1 - إن القوات المسلحة لم يكن فى مقدورها أن تصم آذانها أو تغض بصرها عن حركة ونداء جماهير الشعب التى إستدعت دورها الوطنى وليس دورها السياسى على أن القوات المسلحة كانت هى بنفسها أول من أعلن ولا تزال وسوف تظل بعيدة عن العمل السياسى .
2 - ولقد إستشعرت القوات المسلحة - إنطلاقاً من رؤيتها الثاقبة - أن الشعب الذى يدعوها لنصرته لا يدعوها لسلطة أو حكم وإنما يدعوها للخدمة العامة والحماية الضرورية لمطالب ثورته ... وتلك هى الرسالة التى تلقتها القوات المسلحة من كل حواضر مصر ومدنها وقراها وقد إستوعبت بدورها هذه الدعوة وفهمت مقصدها وقدرت ضرورتها وإقتربت من المشهد السياسى
 آمله وراغبة وملتزمة بكل حدود الواجب والمسئولية والأمانة .
3 - لقد بذلت القوات المسلحة خلال الأشهر الماضية جهوداً مضنيه بصوره مباشره وغير مباشره لإحتواء الموقف الداخلى وإجراء مصالحة وطنية بين كافة القوى السياسية بما فيها مؤسسة الرئاسة منذ شهر نوفمبر 2012 ... بدأت بالدعوة لحوار وطنى إستجابت له كل القوى السياسية الوطنية وقوبل بالرفض من مؤسسة الرئاسة فى اللحظات الأخيرة ... تم تتابعت وتوالت الدعوات والمبادرات من ذلك الوقت وحتى تاريخه .
4 - كما تقدمت القوات المسلحة أكثر من مره بعرض تقدير موقف إستراتيجى على المستوى الداخلى والخارجى تضمن أهم التحديات والمخاطـر التى تواجه الوطن على المستوى [ الأمنى / الإقتصادى / السياسى / الإجتماعى ] ورؤية القوات المسلحة كمؤسسة وطنية لإحتواء أسباب الإنقسام المجتمعى وإزالة أسباب الإحتقان ومجابهة التحديات والمخاطر للخروج من الأزمة الراهنة .
5 - فى إطار متابعة الأزمة الحالية إجتمعت القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة بالسيد / رئيس الجمهورية فى قصر القبه يوم 22/6/2013 حيث عرضت رأى القيادة العامة ورفضها للإساءة لمؤسسات الدولة الوطنية والدينية ، كما أكدت رفضها لترويع وتهديد جموع الشعب المصرى .
6 - ولقد كان الأمل معقوداً على وفاق وطنى يضع خارطة مستقبل ويوفر أسباب الثقة والطمأنينة والإستقرار لهذا الشعب بما يحقق طموحه ورجاؤه ، إلا أن خطاب السيد / الرئيس ليلة أمس وقبل إنتهاء مهلة الـ [48] ساعة جاء بما لا يلبى ويتوافق مع مطالب جموع الشعب ... الأمر الذى إستوجب من القوات المسلحة إستناداً على مسئوليتها الوطنية والتاريخية التشاور مع بعض رموز القوى الوطنية والسياسية والشباب ودون إستبعاد أو إقصاء لأحد ... حيث إتفق المجتمعون على خارطة مستقبل تتضمن خطوات أولية تحقق بناء مجتمع مصرى قوى ومتماسك لا يقصى أحداً من أبنائه وتياراته وينهى حالة الصراع والإنقسام ... وتشتمل هذه الخارطة على الآتـى :
 * تعطيل العمل بالدستور بشكل مؤقت .
 * يؤدى رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليـا اليميـن أمام الجمعية العامة للمحكمة .
 * إجراء إنتخابات رئاسية مبكرة على أن يتولى رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا إدارة شئون البلاد خلال المرحلة الإنتقالية لحين إنتخاب رئيساً جديداً .
 * لرئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا سلطة إصدار إعلانات دستورية خلال المرحلة الإنتقالية .
 * تشكيل حكومة كفاءات وطنية قوية وقادرة تتمتع بجميع الصلاحيات لإدارة المرحلة الحالية .
 * تشكيل لجنة تضم كافة الأطياف والخبرات لمراجعة التعديلات الدستورية المقترحة على الدستور الذى تم تعطيله مؤقتاً .
 * مناشدة المحكمة الدستورية العليا لسرعة إقرار مشروع قانون إنتخابات مجلس النواب والبدء فى إجراءات الإعداد للإنتخابات البرلمانية .
 * وضع ميثاق شرف إعلامى يكفل حرية الإعلام ويحقق القواعد المهنية والمصداقية والحيده وإعلاء المصلحة العليا للوطن .
 * إتخاذ الإجراءات التنفيذية لتمكين ودمج الشباب فى مؤسسات الدولة ليكون شريكاً فى القرار كمساعدين للوزراء والمحافظين ومواقع السلطة التنفيذية المختلفة .
 * تشكيل لجنة عليا للمصالحة الوطنية من شخصيات تتمتع بمصداقية وقبول لدى جميع النخب الوطنية وتمثل مختلف التوجهات .
7 - تهيب القوات المسلحة بالشعب المصرى العظيم بكافة أطيافه الإلتزام بالتظاهر السلمى وتجنب العنف الذى يؤدى إلى مزيد من الإحتقان وإراقة دم الأبرياء ... وتحذر من أنها ستتصدى بالتعاون مع رجال وزارة الداخلية بكل قوة وحسم ضد أى خروج عن السلمية طبقاً للقانون وذلك من منطلق مسئوليتها الوطنية والتاريخية .
8 - كما توجه القوات المسلحة التحية والتقدير لرجال القوات المسلحة ورجال الشرطة والقضاء الشرفاء المخلصين على دورهم الوطنى العظيم وتضحياتهم المستمرة للحفاظ على سلامة وأمن مصر وشعبها العظيم .

حفظ الله مصر وشعبها الأبى العظيم ... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

وزير الداخلية يُصدر قرارًا بإغلاق جميع القنوات الدينية ضمن إجراءات استثنائية​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

مصدر بـ"الدستورية": لم نحدد موعد حلف اليمين لرئيس المحكمة.. وسنجهز لذلك بشكل عاجل ليتسلم السلطة

قال مصدر بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا إنه لم يتحدد بعد موعد حلف اليمين لرئيس المحكمة أمام الجمعية العام للمحكمة ليتولى السلطة رئاسة البلاد مؤقتًا وفقًا لتكليف القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة.

وأوضح المصدر، لـ"بوابة الأهرام"، أنه سيتم تحديد ذلك بشكل عاجل ليبدأ الرئيس المؤقت في ممارسة صلاحياته وإدارة المرحلة الانتقالية.
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يوليو 2013)

*قطع البث عن قناة 25 يناير و من لم يري لحظاتها الاخيرة فقد فاته الكثير​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يوليو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *قطع البث عن قناة 25 يناير و من لم يري لحظاتها الاخيرة فقد فاته الكثير​*



*طب ما تقولى :ura1: انتى الخير و البركة :t4:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يوليو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *قطع البث عن قناة 25 يناير و من لم يري لحظاتها الاخيرة فقد فاته الكثير​*



*احكى لنا بسرعة​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *قطع البث عن قناة 25 يناير و من لم يري لحظاتها الاخيرة فقد فاته الكثير​*





> تسويد  شاشة قناة 25



بعد الخطاب قفلت على طووووووووول


دى كانت مشاركة سابقة ليا ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 يوليو 2013)

*حمدالله على السلامة يامصر ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

*أفراح ... زغاريط ...كلاكسات ... ألعاب نارية ...هيصة ...فرحة
فى شوارع مدينة نصر الآن 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

البابا تواضروس : خارطة الطريق للقوات المسلحة وضُعت من قبل أناس شرفاء دون إقصاء أو استبعاد أحد​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أفراح ... زغاريط ...كلاكسات ... ألعاب نارية ...هيصة ...فرحة
> فى شوارع مدينة نصر الآن
> *​



ف كل الجمهورية :ura1: :ura1:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*احنا مدنين بالشكر للراجل ده *
*
*






​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يوليو 2013)

انقطاع البث عن قناة مصر 25



كتب- حازم العبيدى وعبدالله الاسناوى الاربعاء , 03 يوليو 2013 21:19
انقطع البث عن قناة مصر 25 الناطقة باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والقنوات الدينية، وذلك فى نفس توقيت إذاعة بيان القوات المسلحة بتولى رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا لإدارة شئون البلاد فى الفترة الانتقالية.



اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - انقطاع البث عن قناة مصر 25


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ​
> بعد الخطاب قفلت على طووووووووول
> 
> 
> دى كانت مشاركة سابقة ليا ​



*قناة مصر 25 و الحافظ و الجزيرة مباشر .. تم أغلاقهم بامر سيادى .. لانه وقت اذاعة البيان العسكرى كانوا بيبثوا المنصة من رابعة العدوية و كان فيها الفاظ و ندائات معادية للقوات المسلحة :budo: .. بس كدة ملحقوش :ura1:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*‏
*







​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

*أفادت مصادر بالتلفزيون المصرى أنه تم قطع إشارة البث عن قناة مصر 25المحسوبة على تنظيم الإخوان، وعدد من الفضائيات الإسلامية

دة تنفيذاً لقرار تعطيل الدستور ...علشان محدش منهم يتفزلك 
ويقول تكميم الأفواه 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (3 يوليو 2013)

*مبروك علينا احلى مصر هتكون بينا ولينا
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يوليو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب ما تقولى :ura1: انتى الخير و البركة :t4:*



اقصد باللحظات الاخيره مش لحظات التسويد و القطع...لا الصبح بدري صبيحة اليوم دا


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*هم مين اللى كانوا حاضرين غير البابا وشيخ الازهر والبرادعى ...؟؟؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يوليو 2013)

*منتدى فتكات
هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 25 ( الأعضاء 13 والزوار 12)* *‏سمعان الاخميمى, ‏+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+, ‏aalyhabib, ‏مونيكا 57, ‏انت الفادي, ‏Koptisch, ‏SALVATION, ‏thebreak-up, ‏عبود عبده عبود* *        مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

*أنتظروا أجراءات تانية 
خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
هتنبسطوا أكتر وأكتر
*



​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنتظروا أجراءات تانية
> خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
> هتنبسطوا أكتر وأكتر
> *
> ...



ذى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ِ​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك*

*ليكي  يامصر  رجعتيلنا  تاني*



​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

*الشرعية فييين .....الشرعية فيييين ؟؟؟*




​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (3 يوليو 2013)

خلاص مرسي لبس السلطنيه وواقف في رابعه بيغني للشرعيه :banned:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *قناة مصر 25 و الحافظ و الجزيرة مباشر .. تم أغلاقهم بامر سيادى .. لانه وقت اذاعة البيان العسكرى كانوا بيبثوا المنصة من رابعة العدوية و كان فيها الفاظ و ندائات معادية للقوات المسلحة :budo: .. بس كدة ملحقوش :ura1:*



الجزيرة مباشر شغاااااااااااااااااااااااااله​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

* القبض على العاملين بقناة الناس الارهابيه !!*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 25 ( الأعضاء 13 والزوار 12)* *‏سمعان الاخميمى, ‏+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+, ‏aalyhabib, ‏مونيكا 57, ‏انت الفادي, ‏Koptisch, ‏SALVATION, ‏thebreak-up, ‏عبود عبده عبود* *        مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> *



*و أنا واقعة من قعر القفة ؟؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الشرطة والإسلاميين بمدينة المنيا*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * القبض على العاملين بقناة الناس الارهابيه !!*


*أصطبر ياباشااااااا
التقايل جاية وراااااااااااا
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*ماذا كتبت الصفحه الرسميه لحزب الحريه و العداله على تويتر الان
2013-07-03 21:39:45 
 


وسيشهد التاريخ أن أول قرارات الإنقلاب العسكري (والتي شارك فيها دعاة الديمقراطية والمدنية) هو قطع بث جميع القنوات المعارضة !​ 
 
	حزب الحريه و العداله *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

محمود بدر: "يدنا ممدوة للجميع من أجل بناء مصر"​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*ماهو الوضع القانونى الآن لحزب الحرية والعدالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ذى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ِ​


*حملة أعتقالات نصها أتنفذ قبل البيان 
والباقى بيتنفذ حالاً 
لكن التقايل برضه .....لسة أدى أحنا قاعدين مع بعض

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ماذا كتبت الصفحه الرسميه لحزب الحريه و العداله على تويتر الان
> 2013-07-03 21:39:45
> 
> 
> ...



*أيوة كدة

يارب بأة يكتبوهم فى التاريخ

و يعرفوا الناس كلها تاريخهم الاسود*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الشرطة والإسلاميين في ميدان رابعة العدوية
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ماهو الوضع القانونى الآن لحزب الحرية والعدالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة؟*​


*كما هو ..... بس برضه ....إصطبرررر*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حملة أعتقالات نصها أتنفذ قبل البيان
> والباقى بيتنفذ حالاً
> لكن التقايل برضه .....لسة أدى أحنا قاعدين مع بعض
> 
> *​



لنرى ماستسفر عنه الأيـــام القليلة القادمه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2013)

مبروك يا مصريين الحريه 

بس حد يقولي ايه اخبار بتوع رابعه والنبي ؟
نفسي اعرف احساسهم دلوقت


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 يوليو 2013)

* يارب كمل فرحنا على خير يارب​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مبروك يا مصريين الحريه
> 
> بس حد يقولي ايه اخبا*ر بتوع رابعه* والنبي ؟
> نفسي اعرف احساسهم دلوقت


*متحاصرين بقوات الجيش وفيه أوامر ما يتعتعوش من هناك*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *القبض على العاملين بقناة الناس الارهابيه !!*


 
هايـــــــــل 

:ura1::ura1::ura1:​:ura1::ura1::ura1:                                    :ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

العناصر الجهادية تهدد بالتصعيد ضد الجيش​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*علشان خـــــــــــــــاطر ايرينى
الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 25 ( الأعضاء 16 والزوار 9) 		 	 	 		 			‏سمعان الاخميمى, ‏+إيرينى+, ‏aalyhabib, ‏مونيكا 57, ‏انت الفادي, ‏بوب كمبيوتر, ‏يوليوس44, ‏Koptisch, ‏thebreak-up, ‏عبود عبده عبود
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2013)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك ^_^*

*ههههههههههههه قلناها مرسي يطير والأسد يبقى*

*جميع من عادوا الأسد أو تحدثوا عن رحيله طاروا بلعنته ولم يبق إلا أردوغان وملك السعودية ^_^*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل اشتباكات بين مؤيدي مرسي والجيش بـ«رابعة العدوية»..!!*


----------



## thebreak-up (3 يوليو 2013)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مبروك يا مصريين الحريه
> 
> بس حد يقولي ايه اخبار بتوع رابعه والنبي ؟
> نفسي اعرف احساسهم دلوقت



*المساكين بطلوا ييظهروا ع الشاشة. بس لسه اعلام حبيبتهم السعودية بترفرف *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

* عاجل اشتباكات بين الشرطة والإسلاميين بالمنيا*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يوليو 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووووووووووك ^_^*
> 
> *ههههههههههههه قلناها مرسي يطير والأسد يبقى*
> 
> *جميع من عادوا الأسد أو تحدثوا عن رحيله طاروا بلعنته ولم يبق إلا أردوغان وملك السعودية ^_^*



*صدقنى أنا خايفة عليكوا 
لحسن يهربوا من عندنا و ييجوا عندكم​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *علشان خـــــــــــــــاطر ايرينى
> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 25 ( الأعضاء 16 والزوار 9)                                         ‏سمعان الاخميمى, ‏+إيرينى+, ‏aalyhabib, ‏مونيكا 57, ‏انت الفادي, ‏بوب كمبيوتر, ‏يوليوس44, ‏Koptisch, ‏thebreak-up, ‏عبود عبده عبود
> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> *


*فيه ست أعضاء متأنفزين

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صدقنى أنا خايفة عليكوا
> لحسن يهربوا من عندنا و ييجوا عندكم​*


*
و نسيت :الأردن​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

حرب شوارع بالأسلحة النارية بين أنصار المعزول والثوار بحدائق القبة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل..القبض علي «خميس» وخالد عبد الله *
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فيه ست أعضاء متأنفزين
> 
> *​



*هو مش هيعرفهم

المشرفين بس هم اللى بيعرفوا

لكان الباقى كلهم غلابة 

يلا ثورة بأة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

مصادر : رئيس المحكمة الدستوريه سيؤدى اليمين غداً​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

*يا جدعان 
حد يبعت يجيب ( حوبو ) من الأتحادية ويقولها خلاص مرسى أتخلع
زمانها يعنيى لسة بتحاول تقرا بيان السيسى 
*



​


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صدقنى أنا خايفة عليكوا *
> 
> 
> *لحسن يهربوا من عندنا و ييجوا عندكم*​


 *لا ابداً لا تخافي، أهلاً وسهلاً بهم الفرامة السورية مشغلة العداد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

غادر  العشرات من متظاهرى رابعة العدوية ، مكان الاعتصام بعد أعلان بيان الفريق  عبد الفتاح السيسى بانتقال السلطة الى المحكمة الدستورية ، فيما استمر  المعتصمين فى أعتصامهم و تم تشكيل لجان من المتظاهرين تحمل العصى و ترتدى  الخوذ لتامين المدخل الرئيسى للاعتصام .
فيما قام عدد من مؤيدى محمد مرسى بالخروج من الاعتصام فى حالة غضب عارم ،و  اعتدوا على مقر المالية التابع للجيش و تكسير الوجهات الزجاجية للمبنى ،  مما أستدعى تصدى الامن العسكرى المسئول عن تأمين المبنى للمتظاهرين و  أجبارهم على التراجع.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

اعـــــــــــــــــــــوام تاريخـــــــيه 



​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*




*

*وهى عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامله ايه دلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوقت*
*قولولى لو فى صالحها اروحلها و ..............؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أكمل النقط*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*والله مرسي ده راجل محترم ومؤدب 
*























*من السجن للرئاسة ومن الرئاسة للسجن  *
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*


بوب كمبيوتر قال:



اعـــــــــــــــــــــوام تاريخـــــــيه​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *​*
> *
> 
> ​*



* تقصد ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الجيش والإخوان فى مرسى مطروح*

  الأربعاء، 3 يوليو  2013 - 22:02





                            قوات الجيش 
مطروح – حسن مشالى


 
قامت قوات الجيش بالتصدى للإخوان، الذين خرجوا غاضبين عقب بيان الجيش بعزل الرئيس. 
وحاول البعض مهاجمه الكنيسة فأطلقت قوات الجيش الأعيرة النارية فى الهواء،   كما توجه عدد تجاه مبنى المحافظة ومديرية الأمن وحدثت مناوشات مع قوات   الجيش المكلفة بالتأمين، وأطلقت أعيرة نارية كثيفة فى الهواء، ولم يتبين   بعد سقوط مصابين من عدمه.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*دكتور محمد ‏البلتاجي في مداخلة على الجزيرة: 
 
 - هذه خيانه عظمى للأمن المصري وانقلاب عسكريي على الرئيس المنتخب والعملية الديموقراطية 
 
 - الانقلاب سيؤدي للانقسام داخل البلاد، وهو باطل 
 
 - اغلاق البث على القنوات هي محالة لتكميم الأفواه
 
 - الناس مصممون على البقاء بالميدان
 
*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * تقصد ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​​​​




فى كل سنة من السنين دى حصل فيها حدث اتسجل ف التاريخ 
 2014 اللى هايكون فيها رئيس جديد 
جات متوافقه مع عدد المشاركات قلت لايمكن افوتها :act23:​​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*سيكتب التاريخ .. أن شباب هذا الجيل هم أفضل من سكنوا مصر بعد الفراعنة ^_^
*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

اخبــــــــــار الإخوان ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




فرقعوا ؟










كلهم​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*اول تصريح لرئيس الجمهورية الجديد : أتمنى العون من الله يعنى *

  الأربعاء، 3 يوليو  2013 - 22:10





                            المستشار عدلى منصور رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت 
كتب إبراهيم قاسم


 
قال المستشار عدلى منصور رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت ورئيس  المحكمة  الدستورية العليا فى اول تصريح له بعد بيان الفريق السيسى بتعيينه  لادارة  شئون البلاد فى الفترة الانتقالية بانه حتى الان لم يتم التجهيز  لاداء حلفه  اليمن امام الجمعية العمومية للمحكمة وانه لم يتم الاتصال به  من اى جهة فى  البلاد وانه فى انتظار الجهات المعنية .
 
واشار منصور بانه يتنمنى من الله ان يعينه على اداء دوره الكامل .
 
من ناحيته قال مصدر قضائى بالمحكمة بان المستشار عدلى منصور هو من سيدعوا   اعضاء الجمعية العمومية للمحكمة الدستورية خلال ساعات لحلف اليمن والذى قد   يكون غدا الخميس والذى سيجرى الترتيبات الازمة لحلف اليمنالدستورى بالقاعة   الكبرى بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا بالتنسيق مع رئاسة الجمهورية .


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

ما قبل الخطاب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

تعليق مساعد مرسى بعد خلعه
    2013-07-03 22:10:16    






     	مساعد لمرسى بعد خلعه: خير له أن يموت

يواصل  أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان مؤامراتهم على إرادة الشعب، حيث قال مساعد للرئيس  المخلوع، محمد مرسى، إنه يفضل أن يموت "كالأشجار واقفًا" دفاعًا عن  الشرعية، التى منحته منصبه عن أن يلومه التاريخ لأنه ضيع آمال المصريين فى  الديمقراطية.

وقال  أيمن على، مساعد الرئيس، فى تصريحات لرويترز "لا أعتقد أن موقف الرئيس فى  التمسك بشرعية النظام كان دفاعًا عن كرسى الرئاسة.. بل هو دفاع عن النظام  الديمقراطى".

وأضاف  "خير للرئيس.. أن يموت كالأشجار واقفا دفاعا عن المبادئ بدلا من أن يلومه  التاريخ والأجيال القادمة على تضييع آمال المصريين فى إقامة حياة ديمقراطية  سليمة".


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*نادر بكار عبر تويتر :حزب النور شارك في وضع خارطة طريق المرحلة الانتقالية..*
* فااااااااااااااااااااااااااااين فاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*كر وفر وسط مدينة المنيا بين الإخوان "مؤيدى المخلوع" والشرطة​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

«تمرد» بعد عزل مرسي: ندعو شباب «الإخوان» إلى العودة لصفوف الشعب​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل .....ننشر اول صوره لمرسي وهو قيد الاقامة الجبرية*

 
           July 03 2013 22:10:30


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

فاينانشيال تايمز: الجيش يطيح بأول رئيس إسلامى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

* ‏الحرس الجمهوري يسلم “‏مرسي” إلى الأمانة العامة لوزارة الدفاع*
​​
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*مجموعات الإخوان بمطروح تحاول الاعتداء على جنود الجيش*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

عاجل: اشتباكات بين مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي وبين قوات الجيش في رابعة العدوية وسقوط إصابات وأنباء عن سقوط قتيل​ 
 



 ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*اشتباكات بالأسلحة النارية من منطقة تجمع الإخوان بالسويس والجيش يتدخل*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*نقابة الأشراف تؤكد ثقتها الكاملة فى القوات المسلحة حفظًا لأمن هذا الوطن *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

مؤكدا أنه ما زال رئسا للجمهورية وقائدا لقوات المسلحة

مرسي: إجراءات الجيش انقلاب عسكري 

قال الرئيس المصري المعزول محمد مرسي إن "إجراءات الجيش انقلاب كامل مرفوض من كل أحرار الوطن" في أول رد فعل على قرار القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة بعزله وتولي رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا "إدارة شؤون البلاد لحين انتخاب رئيس جديد" وإجراء انتخابات برلمانية ورئاسية مبكرة.

وقال مرسي في صفحته الرسمية بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فايسبوك" إن الإجراءات التي قامت بها المؤسسة العسكرية "هي إجراءات مرفوضة، تعيد مصر للوراء". وأضاف هو "انقلاب عسكري مكتمل الأركان وهو مرفوض جملة وتفصيلا من كل أحرار الوطن الذي ناضلوا لكي تتحول مصر إلى مجتمع مدني ديموقراطي".

كما شدد البيان على أن مرسي بصفته رئيساً للجمهورية والقائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة على جميع المواطنين مدنيين وعسكريين قادة وجنوداً، الإلتزام بالدستور والقانون وعدم الإستجابة لهذا الإنقلاب الذي يعيد مصر إلى الوراء، والحفاظ على سلمية الأداء وتجنّب التورّط في دماء أبناء الوطن.
ودعا الجميع تحّمل مسئولياتهم أمام الله ثم أمام الشعب و التاريخ.

يأتي ذلك ردا على ما تضمنه ما أعلنه وزير الدفاع عبد الفتاح السيسي في بيانه المتلفز بـ"تعطيل العمل بالدستور" و"تشكيل لجنة لمراجعة التعديلات الدستورية المقترحة" وتشكيل حكومة "كفاءات وطنية قوية وقادرة تتمتع بجميع الصلاحيات لإدارة المرحلة الحالية".

كما تضمن البيان تشكيل حكومة كفاءات ولجنة لمراجعة التعديلات الدستورية ووضع ميثاق شرف إعلامي وتشكيل لجنة عليا للمصالحة.

ودعا البيان العسكري الشعب المصري إلى الالتزام بالتظاهر السلمي وحذر من التعامل بقوة وحزم مع كل من يخالف القانون والخروج عن السلمية.

وكانت صحيفة الأهرام الحكومية قالت على موقعها الالكتروني قبيل إعلان البيان إن الجيش أعلم الرئيس محمد مرسي عند الساعة الخامسة بالتوقيت العالمي إنه لم يعد رئيسا للجمهورية.

الجزيره​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*رئيس المحكمة الدستورية.. في سطور

                                      03 يوليو                     2013                     |                          رئيس المحكمة الدستورية.. في سطور                     

ولد المستشار عدلي محمود منصور في 23/12/1945 بالقاهرة، حصل على ليسانس حقوق دور مايو سنة 1967- بتقدير جيد- جامعة القاهرة .

 دبلوم الدراسات العليا فى القانون العام دور مايو سنة 1969-كلية الحقوق-جامعة القاهرة

 دبلوم الدراسات العليا فى العلوم الإدارية دور مايو سنة 1970 بتقدير جيد-كلية الحقوق جامعة القاهرة

 التدرج الوظيفي: – 18/11/1970 عين مندوب مساعد بمجلس الدولة :


 - 1/1/1971 عين مندوب بمجلس الدولة
 - 30/6/1975 عين نائب من الفئة (ب)
 - 23/2/1976 عين نائب من الفئة (أ)
 - 1/8/1977 عين مستشاراً مساعداً من الفئة (ب)
 - 19/11/1980 عين مستشاراً مساعداً من الفئة (أ)
 - 18/4/1984 عين مستشاراً بمجلس الدولة
 - 29/8/1990 عين وكيلاً بمجلس الدولة
 - 25/2/1992 عين نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة
 - 17/12/1992عين نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا


 الجهات والإدارات التى عمل بها: – 22- فى 7/12/1970 التحق للعمل عضواً بإدارة الفتوى والتشريع لرئاسة الجمهورية والمحافظات.
 - فى 30/1/1972 التحق للعمل عضواً بإدارة الفتوى والتشريع لوزارتى التربية والتعليم والتعليم العالى
 - فى 15/2/1972 التحق للعمل عضواً بإدارة الفتوى والتشريع لوزارتى الخارجية والعدل.
 - فى 8/1/1977 التحق للعمل بالمكتب الفنى للسيد المستشار رئيس مجلس الدولة.
 - فى 18/9/1978 التحق للعمل بإدارة الفتوى والتشريع لوزارات الأوقاف والصحة والشئون الاجتماعية وشئون الأزهر.
 - 17/12/1992 عضواً بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا.

 الانتدبات والاعارات: – فى 18/4/1974 ندب سيادته للعمل مستشاراً  قانونياً للهيئة العامة لصندوق تحويل مبانى وزارة الخارجية فى غير أوقات  العمل الرسمية حــــتى 27/8/1973.

 - فى 13/10/1974 ندب سيادته للعمل مستشاراً قانونياً للمركز القومى  للبحوث فى غير أوقات العمل الرسمية حتى 31/8/1975، وأيضا خلال الفترة من  27/1/1977 حتى 13/12/1983.

 - فى 8/10/1980 ندب سيادته عضواً باللجان القضائية للإصلاح الزراعى للعام القضائى 80/1981 بالإضافة إلى عمله.

 - فى 12/4/1982 ندب سيادته مستشاراً بالأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء  (الأمانة التشريعية) فى غير أوقات العمل الرسمية حتى بدء الإعــارة فى  14/12/1983.

 - أعير سيادته للمملكة العربية السعودية مستشاراً قانونياً لوزارة التجارة خلال الفترة من 14/12/1983 حتى 19/4/1990.


 - 29/11/1990 ندب سيادته مستشاراً بالأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء (الأمانة التشريعية) فى غير أوقات العمل الرسمية حتى 16/12/1992.
 المنح الدراسية: – أوفد سيادته فى منحة دراسية لمعهد الإدارة العامة بباريس خلال الفترة من 7/9/1975 حتى يناير 1977 .

 …

 ..

 .

 المصدر : المبتدي *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يوليو 2013)

شمتانه في اكتر واحد  اخواني كان يهاجم الامارات 
عصام العريان اهو دي الوقت عريان بجد خخخخخ

مبرووووك .. الله يعوضكم بالاحسن.. وعساها دائمه افراحكم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*السيسي رآكب عربيته دلوقتى ومشغل 
 اديك في خطآب وبيآن ، اديك ومفيش اخوان*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*إلقاء القبض على خالد عبد الله وخميس فى قناة الناس ومصر 25 *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

عاجل| مجموعات قتالية من الجيش للقبض على عبدالماجد والزمر وحجازي













07/03/2013 - 21:50


تقوم  الآن مجموعات قتالية من الجيش، بالتحرك للقبض على عاصم عبدالماجد وطارق  الزمر وصفوت حجازى، وعدد من القيادات الجهادية والجماعات الإسلامية  المسلحة، وذلك بعد أن صدرت لهم أوامر بالتحرك بعد بيان القائد العام للقوات  المسلحة.



 - See more at: http://almogaz.com/news/politics/2013/07/03/993060#sthash.HZY51AYz.dpuf​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*قال جلال مرة، الأمين العام لحزب النور (سلفى) فى مصر، إن الحزب توافق مع القوى الأخرى على خارطة الطريق، التى أعلنتها القيادة العامة القوات المسلحة، "من أجل إنقاذ مصر من الفوضى".​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*السيسى يهنىء الشعب المصرى ويؤكد : الجيش ينظر للجميع دون تفرقة*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

مصادر أمنية: جهة سيادية تحتجز «الحداد» و«عبد العاطي» و«الشيخة» 



قالت مصادر أمنية، مساء الأربعاء، إن جهة سيادية احتجزت الدكتور عصام الحداد، مساعد الرئيس للشؤون الخارجية السابق، وأسعد الشيخة، نائب رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية المعزول، وأحمد عبد العاطي، مدير مكتب رئيس الجمهورية المعزول.

ولم تفد المصادر بأي معلومات إضافية حول سبب هذا الإجراء.

كانت قوات من العمليات الخاصة، مساء الأربعاء، قامت بمداهمة عدد من القنوات الدينية في مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي، وفي مقدمتها قناتا «مصر 25» و«الشباب».

وقامت القوات باعتقال العاملين بقناة «مصر 25» عقب رفضهم ترك استوديوهات القناة.

واختفى بث عدد من القنوات الفضائية الدينية، منها مصر 25 والحافظ والناس والرحمة والشباب.

كان اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، قرر إغلاق القنوات الدينية، «الحافظ والناس ومصر25»، ضمن إجراءات استثنائية تتخذها الوزارة خلال ساعات بعد عزل الرئيس محمد مرسي.​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قال جلال مرة، الأمين العام لحزب النور (سلفى) فى مصر، إن الحزب توافق مع القوى الأخرى على خارطة الطريق، التى أعلنتها القيادة العامة القوات المسلحة، "من أجل إنقاذ مصر من الفوضى".​*



*حلاوتهم اللى ماشيين مع الموجة دول

معاهم معاهم 

عليهم عليهم*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قال جلال مرة، الأمين العام لحزب النور (سلفى) فى مصر، إن الحزب توافق مع القوى الأخرى على خارطة الطريق، التى أعلنتها القيادة العامة القوات المسلحة، "من أجل إنقاذ مصر من الفوضى".​*


*حزب النور أبتعد عن المشهد منذ أكثر من ثلاث أشهر
وتوافقات حول نسبة معقولة فى مجلس الأمة
وعدم ترشيحهم لرئيس سلفى 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل رد فعل رابعة العدوية الان بعد بيان لجيش
*
*

2013-07-03 22:03:01*​ *
بعد عزل "مرسي".. متظاهرو "رابعة" يصرخون: "حي على الجهاد
  سيطرت حالة من الهتافات والصراخ، على مؤيدي محمد مرسي الرئيس السابق  بميدان رابعة العدوية، فور إعلان الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، وزير  الدفاع، عزل مرسى، وتولي رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا أعمال رئيس  الجمهورية. وهتف المتظاهرون: "حى على الجهاد وحى على الشهادة".

البديل  ​ *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إلقاء القبض على خالد عبد الله وخميس فى قناة الناس ومصر 25 *​



*لحظة القبض على العاملين فى قناة الناس و منهم خالد عبد الله على اللينك التالى : *

http://www.youtube.com/embed/_JlzXYJGiU4


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*الحيوان ......: سعيت لمصالحة بين جميع الأطراف لكنى فشلت*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

ذكرت قناة "سكاي نيوز" أنه قد حاول مجهولون اقتحام مبنى المخابرات العامة في المنيا.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*عبد المجيد محمود: "مع السلامة يا نظام الإخوان"*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

_خطاب لمرسى ع الجزير الآاااااااااااااااااااان _​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*فين روك يفتح قسم الحوار الاسلامي ؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*انباء عن اعتقال المخلوع محمد مرسى العياط على يد قوات الحرس الجمهورى بعد تسجيله لكلمة تحريضية .
الخبر غير مؤكد .

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*General Abdul Fattah Al-Sisi makes the televised announcement*

*Continue reading the main story* *Egypt changing*



 *Egypt crisis Live*
 *Egyptians frustrated amid row*
 *Q&A: Where is Egypt heading?*
 *Year of crisis*
 


*The head of Egypt's army has given a TV address, announcing that President Mohammed Morsi is no longer in office.*
*




*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يوليو 2013)

*مؤيدو مرسي يحطمون محال "خالد بن الوليد" بالإسكندرية ويمنعون المواطنين من الاحتفال*​
*اجتاحت حالة من الرعب شارع خالد بن الوليد بمنطقة ميامي بالإسكندرية، بعدما فوجئ الأهالي بعدد من مؤيدي الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي يقتحمون المحال التجارية حاملين العصي والأسلحة البيضاء، ويمنعون الاًهالي من النزول للاحتفال.

وقال شاهد عيان إن مجموعة من الملتحين هاجموا المواطنين بالأسلحة البيضاء والعصي بعد انتهاء بيان القوات المسلحة، وحطموا محال شارع خالد بن الوليد، ورددوا هتافات "إسلامية إسلامية"، ما جعل المواطنين يهربون خوفا منهم.

وأضاف أن كثيرا من المواطنين نزلوا للاحتفال على الكورنيش، إلا أن بعض مؤيدو مرسي أطلقوا أعيرة نارية وأجبروا المواطنين على العودة لمنازلهم، واستغاثوا بالقوات المسلحة والشرطة لإنقاذهم.

ومن جانبه، أكد العميد شريف عبدالحميد رئيس مباحث الإسكندرية، أن مديرية الأمن تلقت عددا من البلاغات من المواطنين بوجود اعتداءات عليهم بتلك المنطقة، وتم إرسال تعزيزات أمنية للسيطرة على الموقف.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*مؤيدو مرسي يحطمون محال "خالد بن الوليد" بالإسكندرية ويمنعون المواطنين من الاحتفال
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *المساكين بطلوا ييظهروا ع الشاشة. بس لسه اعلام حبيبتهم السعودية بترفرف *



قصدك السعوديه اللي باعتهم وش اول ما شافت منظر الشعب في الميادين ؟؟؟؟؟؟

يالا خليهم يفرحوا شويه بالاعلام قبل ما يطلموا
ويغنوا ظلموه:mus25:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*عـــاجل وهجوم على كنيسه بالمنيا وسرقه محتوياتها






*[YOUTUBE]GDPcnUjEpDk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

عاجل:  أوباما يجتمع مع مستشاريه بحثا عن "رد مناسب " علي بيان الجيش .. ودول "  البريكس " تعرض مساعدات غير مشروطة في حال قطع المعونة الاميركية




​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> _خطاب لمرسى ع الجزير الآاااااااااااااااااااان _​


*عاااااااااااااااامل زى خالتى اللتاته
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*بيان من وزارة الخارجيه الامارتيه

 مصر عادت الى احضان الامه العربيه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

* الهجوم على مديرية أمن المنيا من جماعة الأخوان الأرهابية وتم إصابة ضابط أمن مركزى [ محمد جمال ] وهو الأن فى مستشفى المنيا العام ويحتاج الى نقل دم فصيلة [ AB ] بسرعه جداَ يا مصريين
 نوع الدم نادر جداَ ومش موجود غير ضابط واحد بس بتبرع دلوقتى بالدم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*الجيش يطارد عاصم عبد الماجد للقبض عليه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *عاااااااااااااااامل زى خالتى اللتاته
> *​



صدقنى أكيد خالتك ارقى من كدا​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر : مرسى متحفظ عليه وحساباته على تويتر مخترقة​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> صدقنى أكيد خالتك ارقى من كدا​


هههههههههه ده مثل يابنى بيقولوه عندنا انا اصلا ماعنديش خالة لتاته


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> هههههههههه ده مثل يابنى بيقولوه عندنا انا اصلا ماعنديش خالة لتاته



هههههه
انت كدا قولتلى ع الزتونة :t4:​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل : قطع شريط السكك الحديدية بجرجا وإعلان شباب الإخوان والمؤيدين للنظام إعتصام مفتوح لآجل غير مسمى .*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 يوليو 2013)

هجوم غادر    ومسلح   فى مرسي مطروح  على آمنيين  مدنييين   لمجرد كونهم يحتفلون بسقوط الدكتاتور السادى 
الفعلة   يغدرون المواطنين وهم يرددون [اسلامية اسلامية   لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله خيبر خيبر يا يهود ]
*مما يضع علامات استفهام   حول جدوى  دمج   التيارات الراديكيالية الفاشية المتلونة بالدين  
من جديد بالمجتمع..*
بالاسف نوايا لتنفيذ إغتيالات لشخصية سياسية مهمة ..
وبالاسف ستنضم تلك الشــــــخـــصية للائحة تضم الشيخ الذهبي والخازندار والنقراشي وبطرس غالى وحسن البنا شخصيا                     

*  مشكلة مشاكلهم ولعل المتابع لخطابات السادى المخلوع
انهم يتخيلون   ان  خوفهم وضعفهم    موجوده لدى الاسوياء الاحرار..:  وعليه  يراهنون على الاعمال الغادرة الارهابية التى نتوقع عودتها وبكثافة
  ستغلبها جميعا مصر 
ب  الشجاعة والاصرار والحسم   وتطبيق سيادة القانون النافذ  الناجز بصرامة وحسم   

*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*معبر عن حــــــــال الاخوان
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*مناوشات بين الجيش والشرطة واسلاميين بأسيوط
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*«الداخلية»: ضبط 35 من مالكي القنوات الدينية وملاحقة 34 من قيادات «الإخوان»*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل جدا الجش يدخل قناة الجزيره على الهواء ويغلقها*


----------



## thebreak-up (3 يوليو 2013)

*سي ان ان الانجيليزية: " تمّ قطع اوصال البث المباشر من ساحة الرابعة العدوية لأسباب غير معلومة حيث يتمركز مناصروا الرئيس المخلوع "*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*تواصل مسلسل الغباوة ...... 

[YOUTUBE]w2S6ScnLBhw[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*حالة من الخوف والذعر تسيطر على اقباط قرية دلجا التابعة  لمركز ديرمواس  جنوب محافزة المنيا وذلك بسبب قيام الهشرات من مؤيدى مرسى  بمحاصرة استراحة  كنيسة مارى جرجس واضرام النيران بداخلها.  	اقباط القرية  اكدوا ان ان مؤيدى مرسى يحاولون اشعال النيران فى الكنيسة  ووذلك انتقاما  منهم لمشاركتهم فى التظاهرات التى طالبت برحيل مرسى.




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*انباء عن القبض علي طاقم الجزيره مباشر​*


----------



## thebreak-up (3 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *عاجل جدا الجش يدخل قناة الجزيره على الهواء ويغلقها*




*قناة الحصيرة راحت فيها هي كمان :ura1:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*
مؤيدو مرسى يحطمون السيارات بالشوارع ويطلقون النار فى الهواء بسوهاج*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*
مؤيدو مرسى يحطمون السيارات بالشوارع ويطلقون النار فى الهواء بسوهاج*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

* البيان الأخير الممنوع للرئيس المخلوع مرسي   *
[YOUTUBE]w2S6ScnLBhw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*تمكنت قوات الجيش بمشاركة الأجهزة الأمنية بقنا من السيطرة على أعمال شغب، أثناء محاولة المئات من أنصار مرسى المخلوع التعرض بالتكسير ومحاولات اقتحام محالات مملوكة للأقباط​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: سحب الخدمات من أمام مسكن الرئيس بالشرقية​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

عـــاجل اربع قتلى بمرسى مطروح حتى الان​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*محمد الأمين: كل إمكاناتنا كرجال أعمال تحت تصرف الجيش​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*محاولة اقتحام الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية وتحطيم بعض أوجه المحال المسيحيين في قنا*


كتب : الوطن                  منذ 6 دقائق 

 طباعة 










 









     صورة أرشيفية 

هاجم العشرات من أعضاء التيار الإسلامي، الكنيسة  الأرثوذكسية  وسط مدينة قنا، بعد بيان القوات المسلحة، كما هاجموا عددا من  محال الأقباط،  وتم تحطيم واجهات بعضها. 
وتعاملت قوات الجيش الشرطة بكل قوة وحسم مع المهاجمين  وأرجعتهم إلى  موقعهم في ميدان الساعة، إلا أنهم واصلوا الاعتداء على محال  الأقباط منها  محال سمراء و"بيلا شو" وتحطيم عدد الهجوم، وتعامل أصحاب  المحال مع  المهاجمين بالشوم والعصى، وتم إصابة شخصين نقلا عبر سيارات  الاإعاف التى  كانت متواجد قبل إلقاء البيان. 
ووصلت مدرعات الجيش إلى موقع الحادث بميدان الساعة، وقامت منع أعضاء التيار الإسلامي من مهاجمة الأقباط. 
كما شوهد حمل أعضاء التيار الإسلامي الأسلحة الآلية، وقام  شيوخ  التيار الإسلامى بإقناع شبابهم بالعودة إلى الميدان حتى صدور الأوامر  من  القيادات العليا بكيفية التصرف.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*اعتداء اسلاميين على كنيسة مارى  جرجس بقرية دلجا بدير مواس و انباء عن اطلاق نار على مطرانية المنيا و  اعتداءات على منازل المواطنين هناك *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

قال مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" إنه وردت  إليهم معلومات من قيادات عليا بوزارة الداخلية بسحب الخدمات الأمنية أمام  مسكن محمد مرسى بمنطقة القومية، قسم الزقازيق تدريجيا، فيما احتفل بعض  الجنود المكلفين بالحراسة مع المتظاهرين. 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*على الهواء مباشرة اغلاق قناة الجزيرة 
دخول اعضاء من الجيش ويقولون للمذيع اتفضلوا برا اتفضلوا برا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*مدير أمن الجيزة قبل قليل على قناة دريم ::::::::::

 أين الاعلامي توفيق عكاشه ؟؟؟ ، ابحثوا عن هذا الرجل واجعلوه يتحدث في  قنواتكم ، لقد تحدث كثيراً عن هؤلاء القتلة وناشد الجميع ألا يثق فيهم ،  لقد ظلمناه واتهمناه بالجنون ، وهو أكثر شخص تحدث بصدق ودافع عن مؤسسات  الدولة !!!!
*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*محاولة اقتحام الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية وتحطيم بعض أوجه المحال المسيحيين في قنا

**كتب : الوطن                  منذ 6 دقائق 
* * طباعة* 

*
*
*
*
*
*
*

*
 *





     صورة أرشيفية 
* *هاجم العشرات من أعضاء التيار الإسلامي، الكنيسة  الأرثوذكسية  وسط مدينة قنا، بعد بيان القوات المسلحة، كما هاجموا عددا من  محال الأقباط،  وتم تحطيم واجهات بعضها. 
* *وتعاملت قوات الجيش الشرطة بكل قوة وحسم مع المهاجمين  وأرجعتهم إلى  موقعهم في ميدان الساعة، إلا أنهم واصلوا الاعتداء على محال  الأقباط منها  محال سمراء و"بيلا شو" وتحطيم عدد الهجوم، وتعامل أصحاب  المحال مع  المهاجمين بالشوم والعصى، وتم إصابة شخصين نقلا عبر سيارات  الاإعاف التى  كانت متواجد قبل إلقاء البيان. 
* *ووصلت مدرعات الجيش إلى موقع الحادث بميدان الساعة، وقامت منع أعضاء التيار الإسلامي من مهاجمة الأقباط. 
* *كما شوهد حمل أعضاء التيار الإسلامي الأسلحة الآلية، وقام  شيوخ  التيار الإسلامى بإقناع شبابهم بالعودة إلى الميدان حتى صدور الأوامر  من  القيادات العليا بكيفية التصرف.
* *



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*على الهواء مباشرة اغلاق قناة الجزيرة 
دخول اعضاء من الجيش ويقولون للمذيع اتفضلوا برا اتفضلوا برا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*محمد الأمين: كل إمكاناتنا كرجال أعمال تحت تصرف الجيش*

  الأربعاء، 3 يوليو  2013 - 23:03





 رجل الأعمال محمد الأمين 
كتب أحمد عبد الرحمن


 
اقترح رجل الأعمال محمد الأمين، تأسيس "صندوق مصر" من كل رجال الأعمال فى مصر، قائلا: "نتخلى شوية عن فلوسنا، لأننا عملناها من مصر".
 
وأضاف خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "هنا العاصمة" على فضائية "سى بى سى"، مع   الإعلامية "لميس الحديدى"، :" كل إمكانياتنا كرجال أعمال لا بد أن يتم   وضعها تحت تصرف الجيش والقيادة التى تقوم بالمرحلة الانتقالية" مطالبا   الإعلامية "لميس الحديدى" بتبنى الفكرة لأن مصر فى حاجة لذلك.
 
وطالب كل الإعلاميين بإرجاع كل الدول العربية شقيقة لمصر، لترد جميل مصر،   مضيفا أننا نريد توظيف طاقة الشباب، فى عمل مشروع وطنى يبنون به مصر. 
 
وأشار إلى أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية: "هى اللى هتجرى وراء مصر"، مؤكدا أن أول إجراء سيتم هو سحب باترسون من القاهرة.








​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*غداً.. عدلى محمود منصور يؤدى اليمين فى العاشرة صباحاً​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

إخوان مطروح يطلقون الرصاص على مديرية الأمن لإطلاق سراح المرشد




نفذت  جماعات مسلحة منذ قليل هجومًا بالأسلحة الآلية والبنادق والمولوتوف على  مديرية أمن مطروح من أجل إطلاق سراح المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  الدكتور محمد بديع، إلا أن قوات المديرية تتعامل معهم الآن وتبادلهم إطلاق  النار.

كانت تلك المجموعة هاجمت منذ قليل جميع محال شارع البحر فى  مرسى مطروح عقب بيان الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي بتكليف رئيس المحكمة  الدستورية بإدارة شئون البلاد وتعطيل الدستور، وحطمت جميع محتوياتها،  وتعدوا على المواطنين مستخدمين الأسلحة البيضاء والآلى والشوم.

كانت الأجهزة الأمنية قد كشفت عن إلقاء القبض على المرشد اليوم بقرية الأندلسية بمطروح.​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل| الأمن يقبض على 4 معهم متفجرات وملابس جيش وشرطة*

كتب : الوليد اسماعيلمنذ 6 دقائق
طباعة  





*صورة ارشيفية*​
داهمت قوات الأمن  شقة بمنطقة مصر الجديدة، وألقت القبض علي 4، وعثرت بداخلها على مواد  متفجرة ودوائر كهربائية وجهاز تفجير عن بعد وكمية كبيرة من البارود الخام  وكمية كبيرة من الملابس الخاصة بالجيش والشرطة.
وانتقلت قوة من  إدارة مفرقعات شرق القاهرة برئاسة العميد سمير علي السيد لفحص المواد  المتفجرة والتأكد من عدم تشغيلها وإبطال مفعولها، ولا تزال عملية استجواب  المتهمين جارية حتي الآن.


الوطن


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*ملك السعودية يهنئ الرئيس المصري الجديد ويؤكد ان الجيش اخرج مصر من "مأزق"​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2013)

*أنباء  عن حاله من الذعر داخل محافظة سوهاج وغلق للمحلات فى شارع الكاشف وشارع  صلاح سالم وشارع عمر أفندي وسماع طلقات وأسلحه آليه وخروج الأهالي وعمليات  كر وفر .... وذلك أثناء تحرك مسيرة الإخوان من ميدان الثقافه بعد سماعهم  بيان القوات المسلحة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*مبروك علينا 30 يونيو عطلة رسمية للبلاد*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*‏
*







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل
 الامارات العربية تتعهد بأرسال ناقلات نفط و سولار و بنزين أولها فى السويس و أخرها فى دبى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

* خربنا بيت الراجل  
*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر: إصابة ضابط بالأمن المركز بالمنيا إثر إطلاق أعيرة نارية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو قصر القبة ردا على خطاب مرسى: المخلوع أتجنن*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*
اقتحام استديو الجزيرة مباشر مصر على الهواء مباشرة

[YOUTUBE]cRj2cw5Q7L4[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

عاجل|استغاثة ل الشرطة و الجيش: الإرهابيون يروعون المنيا ويكسرون السيارات وميكروفونات بعض الجوامع تحرض ع المسيحيين ​pic.twitter.com/npZgLjkQfC


 ​

​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 يوليو 2013)

**عدلي محمود محمومنصور*ولدفى23ديسمبر1945القاهرة
*الديانة	الإسلام*ليسانس حقوق سنة 1967 جامعة القاهرة
*دبلوم الدراسات العليا فى القانون العام سنة جامعة القاهرة
*دبلوم الدراسات العليا فى العلوم الإدارية سنة 1970 جامعة القاهرة
*عين مستشارًا لمجلس الدولة في العام 1984
*شغل منصب نائب مجلس الدولة عام 1992.
أ*عير إلى المملكة العربية السعودية للعمل مستشارًا قانونيًا لوزارة التجارة خلال الفترة من 1983 إلى 1990.
*عين نائبًا لرئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا في نهاية عام 1992.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

* قتيل إثر اشتباكات في مدينة الإسكندرية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*




* 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *متظاهرو قصر القبة ردا على خطاب مرسى: المخلوع أتجنن*​


.



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nZgD99mqkF8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

* القبض على 4 عناصر اجرامية تنتمي لكتائب قسام*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*قطع شبكات الهواتف عن ميدان رابعة العدوية *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*
4 قتلى و15 مصابا حصيلة اشتباكات الإخوان مع أمن مطروح *​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شمتانه في اكتر واحد  اخواني كان يهاجم الامارات
> عصام العريان اهو دي الوقت عريان بجد خخخخخ
> 
> مبرووووك .. الله يعوضكم بالاحسن.. وعساها دائمه افراحكم



شكرا  علي  التهنئه.  
 ونقدر  شعبكم  الطيب الذي  دائما  يتفاعل  معنا. 
وطبعا  العريان ومجموعته أصبحوا  عريانيين  عن  جد.

الله  معكم


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*قتيل و82 مصابا في اشتباكات بالرصاص الحى بين مؤيدى ومعارضي مرسيhttps://www.facebook.com/hashtag/مرسي بالإسكندرية
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*لم أكن أعلم إن البلاهة من الأمراض الوراثية



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إلقاء القبض على خالد عبد الله وخميس فى قناة الناس ومصر 25 *​


رؤوس  الفتنه  وقله  الأدب 
يجب  أستئصالها 
من جذورها

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل| القبض على الدكتور سعد الكتاتني ونائب مرشد*الإخوان الدكتور رشاد بيومي في منزليهما بأكتوبر.





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*وهكذا انتهى اليوم الرابع ....... نزع الجيش والشعب الحاكم الابله ....... لكن ماذا سيفعل اتباعه ...... فالشيطان لن يرضى بالهزيمة ...... وهذا ما سنعلمه غدا ..... فى فعاليات 30/6 ..... اليوم الخامس ...... على هذا الرابط

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3454197#post3454197
*


----------

